# Darum Tankmangel^^



## Gohaar (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich war mit 70 Tank und habe dann bis 80 wieder als DD gequestet. Dort entlich angekommen erstmal einiegermaßen gutes Equip besorgt und wieder auf Tank umgeskillt. Nun kommt es vor das man all abendlich zu den unterschiedlichsten Schlachtzügen und innis eingeladen wird. Heute wurde ich alleine 2 mal wieder freundlich aus der Gruppe gebeten weil dem einen der Wert, dem anderen der Wert nicht passte.

Ok verstehen kann ich das schon nur sollte die liebe WoW Gemeinde darüber nachdenken das kein Tank am anfang das perfekte set hat. Wenn weiterhin diese jungen Tanks keine möglichkeit erhalten zu tanken wird es weiterhin beim tankmangel bleiben.

Ganz nebenbei verliert man dann schon langsam die lust. Als dd lebt es sich unbeschwerter und ruhiger^^.......deswegen hier mal meine Frage: Wie stellt Ihr Euch das vor mit dem Tankmangel? Wenn immer nur die Full equip Tanks genommen werden kann es doch nur bei nem Tankmangel bleiben oder?

*Nein das ist kein mimimi tread *;-) ich möchte nur ehrlich von euch vorschläge hören, wie man dieses problem am besten lösen kann? ich bin nämlich nicht der einzigste der das problem hat!

Liebe Grüße und dank im voraus
Gohaar

ps hier mein Armorlink: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...on&n=Gohaar

EDIT!!!! Das der Tread so läuft habe ich nicht erwartet, allerdings zeigt der Tread auch genau das Bild wie es ingame dann ist. Fakt ist doch das es zu wenig Tanks gibt. Gehe ich als DD in Innis und würfel auf Tank equip gibts dresche^^ so komm ich also nicht ans equip. Um alle Werte zu haben damit man ein guter tank ist braucht man das passende equip. ich glaube nicht das ein tank von heute auf morgen tank ist mit allem drum und dran incl equip. In diesem Tread geht es darum, warum es einen Tankmangel gibt. Lest Ihr die Post sollte es jedem klar werden. Entweder bist du Tank, dann komm bitte mit oder du bist keiner oder ein halber dann bleib weg......
Es ging nicht in dem Tread darum ob mein equip gut oder schlecht ist, sondern nur darum warum es keine NEUEN Tanks gibt. Wir die gewillt sind diesen Weg einzuschlagen bekommen nicht die Unterstützung.
Sicher werde ich irgendwann das Equip und die erfahrung besitzen, nur dann werden wir tanks mal wieder sortieren wo und wann wir mit wem mitgehen^^


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Dezember 2008)

Naja man sollte für Heros/raids schon mind. Crit immun + hitcap mitbringen Critimmun ist jetzt nich so schwer zu erreichen ich hab nur Prob mit dem Hitcap was sich aber auch langsam einpendelt^^

Fals ich falsch liege Korrektur bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ok warum hast du +45 Willenskraft auf deiner Waffe? cO"


----------



## TheStormrider (29. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Ok verstehen kann ich das schon nur sollte die liebe WoW Gemeinde darüber nachdenken das kein Tank am anfang das perfekte set hat. Wenn weiterhin diese jungen Tanks keine möglichkeit erhalten zu tanken wird es weiterhin beim tankmangel bleiben.



Du sprichst du Lösung doch schon an. Wiped auch mal, weil euer Tank nicht perfekt ist. 
Da WoW aber zu einem "only Perfekts or n00bs" game mutiert, ist es leider unpraktisch.

Ich habs als DD aber auch nicht imma leicht. 

"LF DD für nexus hero mindestens 2k DPS"
HALLO gehts noch? 

oder

LF DD für ...hero
ich schreib an
sry, schon voll, melden sich grad 200 leute

So einfach ist das auch net als DD.

Edit: @BlizzLord: Ich dachte Tanks gehen die heros um Critimmun zu werden.


----------



## Kagon (29. Dezember 2008)

Das hat nichts mit Tanks zu tun,dass passiert mir mit meinem Hexer auch manchmal, ich hab ähnliches Equip wie du.


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin eigentlich immer um jeden Tank froh den ich bekommen kann.

Aber wenn es Dir gefällt spiel doch als DD weiter und lass die ganzen Spacken sich doch totsuchen.

Ich werd meinen Tank auch als DD spielen wenn er 80 ist, und auf dem Weg dahin auch


----------



## Elda (29. Dezember 2008)

Warum hast du Wille auf deinem Schwert ?  :O


----------



## Soldier206 (29. Dezember 2008)

Kleiner Tipp an dich Gohaar:

Abhärtung bringt dir im PVE nicht wirklich viel (glaub sogar gar nix^^) da sind Verteidigungswertung, Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer oder Trefferwertung besser als Sockel. Damit is schonmal gegeben das du bessere Stats hast und in mehr inis mit darfst.

Die Frage is dann natürlich auch in welche Ini/Raid du willst. Also für normale Inis und Heros find ich dein EQ in Ordnung für Raids würd ich dich aber eher nich mitnehmen, jedoch würd ich auch kein DD mitnehmen auf dem Equipstand.


EDIT: Die Frage warum du Willenskraft auf der Waffe hast stell ich mir auch gerade^^


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Dezember 2008)

> Edit: @BlizzLord: Ich dachte Tanks gehen die heros um Critimmun zu werden.



Nich auf Gorgonnash ...

Sobald die hören: 

"du bist nicht crit immun?" 
"lol dann wipen wir ja nur" 
x hat die Gruppe verlassen ...


----------



## Dranay (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke, der Tankmangel liegt auch daran, dass es für viele zu schwierig erscheint zu tanken. Man muss schon auf ne ganze Menge achten und voll konzentriert sein. Als DD muss man nur draufhauen und auf die Aggro achten.


----------



## paTschQ (29. Dezember 2008)

o.o why wille auf der waffe?

525 deff solltest mindestens für hcs haben, 540-545 für bosse


----------



## TheStormrider (29. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nich auf Gorgonnash ...
> 
> Sobald die hören:
> 
> ...



Genau darin seh ich das Problem. Viele WoW-Spieler verkraften keine Wipes mehr, daher nehmen sie keine solchen Leute mehr mit.
Da ich auch mal einen Tank spielen möchte, dieses Problem aber kenne, spiel ich mir momentan einen Druiden hoch, der hat keine Critimmunprobleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gohaar (29. Dezember 2008)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp an dich Gohaar:
> 
> Abhärtung bringt dir im PVE nicht wirklich viel (glaub sogar gar nix^^) da sind Verteidigungswertung, Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer oder Trefferwertung besser als Sockel. Damit is schonmal gegeben das du bessere Stats hast und in mehr inis mit darfst.
> 
> ...



Das sind schonmal gute Tipps^^ Danke^^

Willenskraft auf Waffe kann ich erklären.....Ich hab mehrere Waffen und alle wurden durch ein Gildi verzaubert der seinen Beruf skillen wollte. Auf der Waffe ist jetzt Willenskraft aber ich habe auch Waffen die anders Verzaubert wurden. :O


----------



## Thomeek (29. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja man sollte für Heros/raids schon mind. Crit immun + hitcap mitbringen Critimmun ist jetzt nich so schwer zu erreichen ich hab nur Prob mit dem Hitcap was sich aber auch langsam einpendelt^^
> 
> Fals ich falsch liege Korrektur bitte
> 
> ...



was ist hitcap?


----------



## TheStormrider (29. Dezember 2008)

Thomeek schrieb:


> was ist hitcap?



Du hast eine Chance von 17% den Boss zu verfehlen, um dieses zu verhindern braucht du Trefferwertung, damit du ihn immer triffst. Wenn du diese 17% zusätzliche Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit hast, bist du am Hitcap angelangt.

EDIT: Sry, wenn du gemeint hast, bei wie viel Punkten es liegt, tut es mir Leid, das weiß ich nicht, dachte du wolltest wissen was das Hitcap überhaupt ist.


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Dezember 2008)

> Die Frage is dann natürlich auch in welche Ini/Raid du willst. Also für normale Inis und Heros find ich dein EQ in Ordnung für Raids würd ich dich aber eher nich mitnehmen, jedoch würd ich auch kein DD mitnehmen auf dem Equipstand.



Naja ich weiss ja nicht wie es bei Kriegern aussieht aber brauch man nich etwas mehr Hit? Ich meine deine 3x Hit sind nich grad viel triffst du überhaupt ich mit meinen 240 Hit ja auch schonmal nicht(manchmal auch öfters xD) cO


----------



## Elegost (29. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja man sollte für Heros/raids schon mind. Crit immun + hitcap mitbringen Critimmun ist jetzt nich so schwer zu erreichen ich hab nur Prob mit dem Hitcap was sich aber auch langsam einpendelt^^
> 
> Fals ich falsch liege Korrektur bitte
> 
> ...



ein tank wird wohl kaum zu anfang das hitcap haben ... und das ist auch überhaupt nicht notwendig.
die aggro hält man seit wotlk auch ohne hitcap....


----------



## paTschQ (29. Dezember 2008)

Thomeek schrieb:


> was ist hitcap?



Hit cap is umstritten

damit man alles treffen kann is klar 350~, ich hab jz nur 224 und bin total zufrieden mache meine 5k Tps


----------



## Maxugon (29. Dezember 2008)

paTschQ schrieb:


> o.o why wille auf der waffe?
> 
> 525 deff solltest mindestens für hcs haben, 540-545 für bosse


/schließt sich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomeek (29. Dezember 2008)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Du hast eine Chance von 17% den Boss zu verfehlen, um dieses zu verhindern braucht du Trefferwertung, damit du ihn immer triffst. Wenn du diese 17% zusätzliche Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit hast, bist du am Hitcap angelangt.



das sind aj dann ewig viel trefferwertung oder täusch ich mcih?


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Dezember 2008)

> Das sind ja dann ewig viel Trefferwertung oder täusch ich mich?



Naja ne Seite hat mir mal ausgespuckt das beim DK das Hitcap für 2 !händer bei über 900 liegt :S

aber sonst je nach Klasse glaube ich zwischen 220 - 400(?)


----------



## TheStormrider (29. Dezember 2008)

Thomeek schrieb:


> das sind aj dann ewig viel trefferwertung oder täusch ich mcih?



Naja, so zwischen 350 und 400, wenn du es skillen kannst, wie z.B ein Mage, reichen auch etwas weniger.

@BlizzLord: Also 900 kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Oogieboogie (29. Dezember 2008)

hier meine kritikpunkte: (nicht böse gemeint)

1. setz nicht auf abhätung, das ist im pve eher ungeeignet
2. als deff-krieger solltest du nicht auf angriffskraft sockeln
3. du hast noch kein volles tank set
4. du solltest auf jeden fall deine 540 eff wertung erreichen. ohne die ist ein wipe in heros vorrauszusehen

daher ist es schon verständlich, dass die leute dich ab und zu nicht mitnehmen. klar ist es doof, aber irgendwie auch gerechtfertigt
ansonsten: geb dich nicht auf...mach ein paar quests und geh nonheros, um dein deff-equip aufzubessern =)

mfg


----------



## Thomeek (29. Dezember 2008)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Naja, so zwischen 350 und 400, wenn du es skillen kannst, wie z.B ein Mage, reichen auch etwas weniger.


 aber kungen von ensidia hat ja net mal ganz 200


----------



## paTschQ (29. Dezember 2008)

Zum Hit
man used doch eh nur styles, da braucht man dann auch nur 9% hit
oder täusch ich mich?(von denn styles her)


----------



## TheStormrider (29. Dezember 2008)

Thomeek schrieb:


> aber kungen von ensidia hat ja net mal ganz 200



Was ist denn Kungen für ne Klasse?


----------



## Thomeek (29. Dezember 2008)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Was ist denn Kungen für ne Klasse?


ist nen tank


----------



## Elegost (29. Dezember 2008)

Thomeek schrieb:


> aber kungen von ensidia hat ja net mal ganz 200


tjoa ich persöhnlich finde ja trefferwertung für tanks ist weniger als zweitrangig , erst recht seit dem patch vor wotlk


----------



## Larmina (29. Dezember 2008)

Tja also ich spiel auch grade einen Tank hoch und man ist wirklich immer Schuld an Wipes. Selbst wenn mal ein Schurke oer so durch zu weit vorrennen gepullt hat schuld bin immer ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (29. Dezember 2008)

Thomeek schrieb:


> ist nen tank



Mhh, ich dachte es wären für die meisten Klassen ähnlich, aber für Caster liegt es so bei 350-400.
Wahrscheinlich ist es für Tanks bzw. Meeles anders.


----------



## Elegost (29. Dezember 2008)

Thomeek schrieb:


> ist nen tank


tanks = krieger , feral dudus , prot palas und frost dk´s
aber kungen ist def warri


----------



## Holydud (29. Dezember 2008)

heyho,

mit deinem equip solltest du echt noch keine heros tankn, find 467verteidigungswertung is echt krass wenig^^
in heros wirst du doch zerstückelt^^

geh non-heros um an equip mit viel verteidigungswertung zu kommen, das geht relativ fix, denn in jeder ini is was für nen tank dabei.
und lass dir das schild vom schmied machen und die hände und den kopf, guck mal bei mir nach, ich hab die sachen noch an, da is viel deffwert drauf, ebenfalls kannste in oculus, hdb und hdz4 non-hero ruf für den wyrmruhpackt farmen, auf respektvoll gibts da schon nice sachen.
bei den kaluak sogar schon ne nette brust auf wohlwollend, das is man da schon nach den quests die man beim lvln eh macht ;-)



hie rmien link:  http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...r&n=Holydud


p.s. hit is für tanks nutzlos, is so nebenbei eh drauf aufm equip, aber brauchen tut mans echt nich^^


----------



## Trisch (29. Dezember 2008)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Edit: @BlizzLord: Ich dachte Tanks gehen die heros um Critimmun zu werden.



Für ne Hero solltest du Critimmun sein oder der HEiler ist sehr gut equipt und kennt, bzw. akzeptiert dein "Problem", 
denn wenn dich mal in der HEro ein Boss einfach so wegcrittet ist das alles andere als angenehm ^^

Und wenn du die Kriterien als Tank erfüllst und siehst das die mitgenommenen DD´s lowdmg fahren, dann ist es dein gutes Recht sie ebenfalls aus der Gruppe herauszukomplimentieren ^^

Und Hitcap, who cares, wir Tanks machen soviel Aggro das selbst ohne hit die DD´s net hinterherkommen. Und wenn die DD´s endlich mal Equip haben um Schaden zu machen, dann hast du auch wieder das eine oder andere mit Waffenkunde bzw. Hit.


----------



## Grymhall (29. Dezember 2008)

btt: bitte mache dir gedanken was ein tank ist (es gibt extrem gute guides in den klassenforen dazu)...denn wenn ich mir deine verzauberungen anschaue.....zwingt sich mir der gedanke förmlich auf, dass du leider auch nicht den hauch einer ahnung hast.....ich meine das nicht wirklich böse...nur kannst du schlichtweg noch nie als def-tank gespielt haben bzw. hast dich mit dieser "klasse" nicht ausreichend auseinander gesetzt.....Def ist ein MUSS auf 540 und sollte alleine mit dem Ledererteil für die Hose schonmal etwas helfen bei dir...es gibt eine kopfverzauberung mit defwerten....wieso hast du keine +20 def auf deinem schild.....und das geht nur so weiter....ergo: beschwere dich bitte nicht, warum du nicht mitgenommen wirst, sondern erarbeite dir (ja, kostet dich gold...oh mein gott) erstmal die basics

ich spiele einen def-tank seit lvl 60 (und zwar durchgehend).....du darfst mich also gerne flamen

Gruß

Grymhall


----------



## Morcan (29. Dezember 2008)

Nahkämpfer brauchen doch grundsätzlich nurnoch 9%  oder nicht?


----------



## Magickevin (29. Dezember 2008)

Spielte selber Palatank lvl 70 (Vor dem Wotlk Patch) und es war eine Sau arbeit denn es war ein Teufelskreis
um gut zu Tanken und Kara gehen zu durften musstest du Crit immun und genug Zauberschaden haben und Ausdauer auf einen Anständigen Wert bekommen man konnte aber nur eines zur Zeit haben ich ging halt auf Zauberschaden und auf 470 Vert. Boni Aggro halten konnt ich wie eine 1 aber ich bekam keine Chance dies zu Zeigen weil die meisten nur auf Hp achten was leider dazu geführt hat das ich umsockeln musste mit 12 Ausdauer (Überall rein) um sehr viel Hp zu bekommen. Nun wurde ich Kara mitgenommen trotzdem wunderten sich die Heiler warum ich soviel Schaden fresse und die DD's die Aggro ziehen. Ich wurde gekickt.
Nachdem ich denn endlich eine Gilde hatte die mich mitnahm 
(Nachdem der Tank nicht erschienen ist musste ich einspringen obwohl ich mit meinem Main mitwollte)
naja ich hab natürlich umgesockelt wieder mit weniger Ausdauer dafür halt so wie es früher war.
Und Tadaa ich tankte wie eine 1 und bekam nicht viel Schaden trotz meiner "low hp"




Also Tanks werden extrem nach der Hp beurteilt was meiner Meinung nach totaler mist ist.

Skill->Equip wissen nur nicht alle


----------



## Crowser19 (29. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war mit 70 Tank und habe dann bis 80 wieder als DD gequestet. Dort entlich angekommen erstmal einiegermaßen gutes Equip besorgt und wieder auf Tank umgeskillt. Nun kommt es vor das man all abendlich zu den unterschiedlichsten Schlachtzügen und innis eingeladen wird. Heute wurde ich alleine 2 mal wieder freundlich aus der Gruppe gebeten weil dem einen der Wert, dem anderen der Wert nicht passte.
> 
> ...


ja das seh ich genauso damals in tbc hatte ich auch nur mit meinem heal pala die chance das mal nen heiler mehr mitgenommen wurde und das ich so an equip komme ... in wow regiert eher so bisl der egoismus


----------



## Holydud (29. Dezember 2008)

früher war das echt so, mir wurd immer gesagt du musst 14k life für kara haben blabla
dann hab ich halt mt mit 13k mit meiner eigenen grp gemacht und es lief xD

war man früher nich bei 490critimmun?


zur zeit wissen allerdings noch nich soviele leute, wie viel life man haben sollte etc. also is es noch eigl ganz einfach, nur critimmun sollte man dennoch für heros sein ;-)


----------



## Alpax (29. Dezember 2008)

hab mir jetzt die anderen Comments net durchgelesen

aber @TE

/SIGN

das ist genau das was ich auch immer allen leuten vermitteln will aber iwie checkt das keiner

Man will raiden ... eh kuck dir dein EQ an .. geh mal heros
Man will heros ... geh mal normale inis und hol eq ...

und dann wiped man mit randoms in normalen inis rum und wer is schuld .. nat. der tank ...


----------



## Crystania (29. Dezember 2008)

Also ich sags dir jetzt mal so. Wenn ich als Gruppenlead dich als Tank für z.B. Gun Drak hero sehen würde, ich würde dich auch freundlich aus der Gruppe bitten. 
A) Nicht Crit immun.. Sorry Guys aber das ist für Heiler echt blöd, wenn der Tank nicht critimmun ist. 
 Ich achte aufs Equip, und mit Willenskraft auf der Waffe hätte ich mir gedacht "Äähmm... hammer Klassenverständnis.. *ironie*". Ich weiß ja durchs lesen, das es dir ein Kollege verzaubert hat um zu skillen, aber ich finde das als Tank ein wenig unpassend. Unsere Tanks in der Gilde achten auf jede Verzauberung um die bestmöglichen Werte zu erlangen, was ich auch für angebracht finde, wenn man was erreichen will. Mit der Frostresi als Brust, dem DD-Schwert etc hätte ich auch ein Problem gehabt. 
Nun könnt ihr sagen, was ihr wollt, aber ich gebe nur wieder, was ich mir als Gruppenlead gedacht hätte. 
Und by the way.. Glaub bitte nicht, dass du es nur als Tank schwer hast ;-) Damit es in den Heros einigermaßen gut läuft müssen alle schwitzend vor dem Rechner sitzen, wenn sie nur mit nem blauen/epischen Equip daher kommen. Wie schon ein Vorposter sagte mit "Suche DD für XY hc min. 2000 DPS oder höher"... Als Magier nur mit schwitzendem Gesicht möglich.


> und dann wiped man mit randoms in normalen inis rum und wer is schuld .. nat. der tank ...



Entweder bist du Schuld oder du lässt es dir gefallen dich als Miesepeter abzustempeln.


----------



## Messenger (29. Dezember 2008)

Bevor das hier mit der Trefferwertung unkommentiert so stehen bleibt sag ich dazu noch was.

Hitcap bei

Beim Kampf mit nur einer Waffe = 9%
Beim Kampf mit Zaubern = 17%
Beim Kampf mit zwei Waffen = 28% 

Nahkampfstyles treffen ebenfalls ab 9%

Dazu sollte man noch erwähnen, dass 6,5% in der Waffenkunde ebenfalls sehr sinnvoll sind.

Die genaue Anzahl an Wertungspunkten habe ich jetzt nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Holydud (29. Dezember 2008)

so einen post würde ich auch löschen xD

naja, critimmun muss man für heros nicht unbedingt sein, denn wenn man auf die anderen stats achtet, passiert es sehr sehr sehr selten, dass man gecrittet wird^^

nur seit dem addon is es wirklich einfach durch non-heros und das absolut lächerliche ruffarmen durch wappenröcke in den bereits erwähnten inis oculus, hdb und hdz4 ebenfalls auf nonhero.

und jeder lowequipte char, egal was er is, hat es schwer eine grp zu finden, notfalls muss man auch als 80er anfangen sich grps für 71er inis etc. zu suchen^^


----------



## Jommy (29. Dezember 2008)

Mich wundert es nicht das der Te wieder ausgeladen wird.

Du trägst massig frosresi Zeug, mit "Abzeichen der Sturmlanzen Rang 4" ein Schmuckstück unter aller Kanone, das andere Schmuckstück ist auch für einen Off Krieger, dazu ein off schwert, eine off Distanzwaffe, bist net mal für BC Crit Immun mit 467.
Du bekämst um welten bessere Schmuckstücke allein durch Quests in der Scherbenwelt, Königlicher Wachschutz und Dabiris Mysterium hießen die glaube ich. 
Lies mal ein sticky Beitrag über das was ein Tank braucht, hier oder im offiziellen Forum.


----------



## revofender (29. Dezember 2008)

ich spiele selber tank und wurde bis jetzt noch nie aus einer gruppe gebetn/geschmissen.

wenn ich mir allerdings dein equip so anschaue, TE, dann wird mir einiges klar.
kein heiler will einen tank in den heros und schlachtzügen von nordend haben, der nicht mal in bc-heros annähernd critimmun ist. auf dem weg durch nordend bekommt man haufenweise defzeug, um locker auf 520 def zu kommen. ab 535 ist man critimmun in heroics, für die schlachtzüge brauchts dann 540. ist dieser wert erreicht, achtet man mehr auf ausweichen und den ganzen kram. daher rate ich dir: kauf dir defequip (gürtel und schuhe bei dir - sind zwar epic, aber keine def sachen), sockel def und verzauber def drauf, bis du critimmun bist. dann kannst du schonmal die ersten heros tanken, ohne größere probleme zu bekommen. 

verteidigungswertung von 535 sowie, sagen wir, 22k unbuffed (haste ja) sollten reichen.

aber bei deinem jetzigen def wert würd ich dich netmal in bc heros mitnehmen :/

mfg


----------



## Georan (29. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja man sollte für Heros/raids schon mind. Crit immun + hitcap mitbringen Critimmun ist jetzt nich so schwer zu erreichen ich hab nur Prob mit dem Hitcap was sich aber auch langsam einpendelt^^
> 
> Fals ich falsch liege Korrektur bitte
> 
> ...


du liegst falsch, man kann ohne crit imunität und hitcap locker heros tanken, ohne heros kommst du gar net an diese sachen...


----------



## revofender (29. Dezember 2008)

man kommt auch ohne heros auf den wert von 535 def (habs selbst geschafft), man muss nur evtl n paar sachen craften und kaufen, und verzaubern etc. ...man kann die heros auch ohne critimmunität tanken, doch der heiler wird arge probs bekommen bei grösseren mobgruppen
hitcap ist fürs erste wurstegal, ausdauer, stärke und def sind wichtig


----------



## EvilStorm (29. Dezember 2008)

Also Leute, es kommt schon ein bisschen zu Gerüchten wegen dem Hitcap der Melees.
Ich kenne es so:
11% = Soft-Hitcap
16% = Total-Hitcap

Ich bin jetzt mit meinem Pala auf 260 Trefferwertung und hab dabei ca. 6% - 9% (kA, bin jetzt gerade nicht online.. kommt später gleich als edit ^^)
Das heisst, ich bin auch noch nicht besser dran ^^

900 Trefferwertung? für DK? Für Hitcap? glaub ich kaum...
Ich glaube du meinst eher 998 Trefferwertung für Furor Krieger mit 2x Zweihandwaffen.

B2T:
Wie oben beschrieben, solltest du bessere Verzauberungen holen, denn Willenskraft ist nicht unbedingt eines der Haupt-Attribute der Def-Warris.
Verteidigungswertung, statt Abhärtung.
Sehr wichtig ist zuerstmal, das du crit immun bist, dann solltest du auf Attribute wie Blocken, Parrieren und Ausweichen achten. Vielleicht auch Trefferwertung.. ich hab da keine Ahnung. ^^
Ich hoffe ich und auch die über mir, bzw. die nach mir konnten dir ein Stück weiter helfen.

LG Evil!


----------



## Holydud (29. Dezember 2008)

Georan schrieb:


> du liegst falsch, man kann ohne crit imunität und hitcap locker heros tanken, ohne heros kommst du gar net an diese sachen...




na aber locker, keiner den ich kenne war nich critimmun bzw schon fast critimmun, also deffwert um 533 rum
früher in tbc gab es dieses problem, da fand ich persönlich die heros auch noch einfacher im vergleich zu wotlk, von wegen das neue addon is einfach^^


----------



## Thromkal (29. Dezember 2008)

Trefferwertung kann als Tank ziemlich vernachläßigt werden.
Ist zwar nett wenn mir was mit +Hit in den Schoß fällt, aber ich tausche es auch dirket wieder aus wenn ich was mit +Ausweichen oder +Blocken bekomme.
Ich tanke btw Naxx 25 und habe NIE auch nur im Ansatz Probleme bei irgendeinem Boss die Aggro zu halten, selbst wenn ich ein paar mal nicht treffe.


----------



## Magickevin (29. Dezember 2008)

Crystania schrieb:


> Also ich sags dir jetzt mal so. Wenn ich als Gruppenlead dich als Tank für z.B. Gun Drak hero sehen würde, ich würde dich auch freundlich aus der Gruppe bitten.
> A) Nicht Crit immun.. Sorry Guys aber das ist für Heiler echt blöd, wenn der Tank nicht critimmun ist.
> Ich achte aufs Equip, und mit Willenskraft auf der Waffe hätte ich mir gedacht "Äähmm... hammer Klassenverständnis.. *ironie*". Ich weiß ja durchs lesen, das es dir ein Kollege verzaubert hat um zu skillen, aber ich finde das als Tank ein wenig unpassend. Unsere Tanks in der Gilde achten auf jede Verzauberung um die bestmöglichen Werte zu erlangen, was ich auch für angebracht finde, wenn man was erreichen will. Mit der Frostresi als Brust, dem DD-Schwert etc hätte ich auch ein Problem gehabt.
> Nun könnt ihr sagen, was ihr wollt, aber ich gebe nur wieder, was ich mir als Gruppenlead gedacht hätte.
> ...




Na klar ich muss schon sagen als Mage 2000DPS zu fahren ist echt sau schwer aber dafür hohe ansrpüche an die Tanks stellen das ist ne einstellung echt SUPI!
Ich finde es gut das jetzt endlich die DD's nen tritt bekommen und man anforderungen stellt. Die meisten DD's wissen nichtmal was Tw ist.
Tanks haben mit abstand die Schwierigste Aufgabe in der Gruppe sie müssen Anforderungen erfüllen und sich anstrengen das niemand die aggro zieht und die Gruppe anführen.

Mach dir einen Tank und versuch mitzuhalten


----------



## Delonglois (29. Dezember 2008)

Holydud schrieb:


> heyho,
> 
> mit deinem equip solltest du echt noch keine heros tankn, find 467verteidigungswertung is echt krass wenig^^
> in heros wirst du doch zerstückelt^^
> ...



ich zitier zwar seh ungern und va längere texte, aber der trifft is eigentlich vollkommen, nen schmied kann dir seit wotlk einige brauchbare sachen mit deff herstellen, den rest muss man aus non heros bissl farmen (inis dauern ja nimmer lange) und dann geht das auch schon mit den ersten heros! Bissl marken zeug usw usf.

Grüße

Delonglois

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Makemydaii


----------



## Holydud (29. Dezember 2008)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Also Leute, es kommt schon ein bisschen zu Gerüchten wegen dem Hitcap der Melees.
> Ich kenne es so:
> 11% = Soft-Hitcap
> 16% = Total-Hitcap
> ...




998 trefferwertung? schaff das mal, 
in wow is nichts unmöglich, doch dieser wert is definitiv unmöglich xD
glaub nich daran^^


----------



## revofender (29. Dezember 2008)

habe 4% hit (gut als pala net sooo wichtig wie beim warri^^) und die aggro hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wizady (29. Dezember 2008)

um den te noch ein paar kleine tipps zum einstieg zu geben
1) schmiede können sehr gute items (glaub gürtel, hände und armschienen) herstellen, die viel deffrating bringen. Sind auch nicht sehr teuer, hab für meine 120g gezahlt
2) beim roten drachenschwarm gibts ab wohlwollend bzw respektvoll auch einige gute items, danach sollte man zuminderst sein deffrating voll haben, wenn immer noch nicht dropt in halle der blitze non heroic ein sehr schönes schmuckstück
3) such dir am besten 2-3 freunde mit denen du ab und zu TdM heroic gehst und den dritten boss solange machst bis das tankschmuckstück dropt, das gibt nochmal nen sehr guten HP buff
4) wenn du noch etwas gold übrig hast, kannst du dir von einem schmied bzw ingi den titanschildwall bzw eine Schrotflinte herstellen, kostet aber auch ne menge
dann auf jedenfall raid bzw heroic fähig sein


----------



## Holydud (29. Dezember 2008)

@Delonglois
könntest du mir verraten wo du dir armschienen her hast, denn meine sind unter aller sau xD


----------



## yves1993 (29. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> . Als dd lebt es sich unbeschwerter und ruhiger^^



O.o Also ich bin dd und stark genervt davon dass ich immer stundenlang suchen muss um in ne grp reinzukommen....solche leute die sofort mimimi machen bei nem tank der nich gutes eq hat sollte ma selber nen tank so spielen und versuchen eq zu bekommen....wasn am wipen schlimm...die bissl reppkosten is halt teil vom pve,...soviel dazu^^


----------



## Agrimor (29. Dezember 2008)

revofender schrieb:


> habe 4% hit (gut als pala net sooo wichtig wie beim warri^^) und die aggro hält
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Über einen guten Palatank lasse ich eh gar nichts kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## revofender (29. Dezember 2008)

Holydud schrieb:


> @Delonglois
> könntest du mir verraten wo du dir armschienen her hast, denn meine sind unter aller sau xD



klick einfach drauf, droppt meist in naxx


----------



## rocktboyy (29. Dezember 2008)

ALso ichb in selber tank und ich hab nur 145 Trefferwertung und ich habe noch nie verfehlt also brauch man nicht 350^^ naja crit immun sollte man für jede ini sein ^^


----------



## rocktboyy (29. Dezember 2008)

Piep doppel post


----------



## Holydud (29. Dezember 2008)

revofender schrieb:


> klick einfach drauf, droppt meist in naxx




is mir auch eben aufgefallen^^
dann hoff ich mal auf diesen randomdrop beim nächsten naxrun xD


----------



## schacka (29. Dezember 2008)

Also ich spiele im moment noch sehr gerne mein Tank-Krieger.

Ich Geben gohaar teilweiße recht, ich personlich finde auch,das mal als tank schwerer an entsprechendes eqip kommt. obwohl bei uns auf den server (onyxia) meist nur tank und Heiler gesucht werden ( denk is auf allen servern so ). bekomme ich mit meinen 445 def und 24.6 hp nur schwer eine gruppe, obwohl ich schon erfolgreich hero ini´s getankt hab.Auf ony is critimun standart für hero ini´s

Was ich auch schon gesehn hab ist das nur bei den heilern und den tanks auf equip geschaut wird, die DD´s laufen teilweiße in den hero´s mit ihrem 70-80 lvl eqip rum und da sagt keiner was dagegen.


Also mal eine bitte an euch seit net so genau bei klassen die es net oft gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonnst verlieren auch die restlichen Tanks auch noch die lust.


----------



## SixNight (29. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja man sollte für Heros/raids schon mind. Crit immun + hitcap mitbringen Critimmun ist jetzt nich so schwer zu erreichen ich hab nur Prob mit dem Hitcap was sich aber auch langsam einpendelt^^
> 
> Fals ich falsch liege Korrektur bitte
> 
> ...


Jo liegst falsch ist gar nicht so leicht aber auch gar nicht so schwer crit immun zu sein  hit cap ist anfangs nicht so wichtig und crit immun is auch nicht das  schlimmste wenn mans nich ist nur für die raids isses sehr wichtig für heros gehts auch ohne für die ersten inis

Ehmm ja also ich hab mir mal von dir das gear insgesamt dein krieger angeguckt und ich glaube ich könnte gleich echt kotzen ganz ehrlich.

Also Erstens Keine Abhärtungssockel keine Ap sockel keine wille auf waffe kein abhärtungs crit gear also bei aller liebe mir kräuseln sich da die naken und arsch haare oh man ...
geht gar nicht um den sockel bonus zu bekommen ap sockel O_O noch nie was von lila grün und orangen sockeln gehört ? 

Hier das mein Krieger aber so sollst nicht sockeln weil dein gear noch crap ist und die skillung auch nicht das einfach nur ne fun skillung um zu testen ob man auch als deff tank mit deep wound viel schaden macht.Mein Krieger

Edit hier ne skillung für dich da du anscheind noch richtig raid technisch nichts getankst hast skillt ambesten erst so http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...012521330113321

damit bissel mehr aushälst unso


----------



## EisblockError (29. Dezember 2008)

Also dein Schwet ist schonmal total käse^^.
2: Du kannst ja einfache inis machen, aber wenn einer mit 22k leben fragt ob er mit hdb hero kommt denk ich mir auch erstmal hmm. Also dein zeug ( bis auf schwert) is eig ok. Nur kann ich es nicht ab, wenn dann so leute denken die sind toll und man läd die als tank udn heal ein und barucht die, udn die ham die normalen 80iger inis übersprungen, also noch viel grün, vllt 2 blaue und 1 lila pvp teil dun sonst lila 70iger zeug, also das ist arm. Denen sag ich dann auch machts gut.

Und als dd hat mans viel schwerer. Versuch mal als d mit ner lahmen gilde nen platz für daily hero zu bekommen.


----------



## maddrax (29. Dezember 2008)

Tut mir Leid für dich TE aber dich hätte ich auch gekickt wenn ich dein Equip gesehen hätte. Man könnte nämlich schnell denken, dass du vom tanken und Krieger keine Ahnung hast.

1. Dein Equip ist einfach zu schlecht für Heros, gehe auf jedem Fall erstmal die normalen 80er und verbesser dort dein Equip. Du kannst dir auch das eine oder andere herstellen lassen. Schmuckstücke mußt du dir auf jedem Fall neue besorgen. Rücken auch (AH).

2. Brust und Gürtel kannste austauschen, Frostwiderstand bringt dir in den normalen Heros nichts. Kopf muß auch getauscht werden!

3 Verzaubere dein Equip sinnvoll und komplett! Wille als Krieger ist so schlau wie Angriffskraft als Heiler.


----------



## Tata/Hoernchen (29. Dezember 2008)

hiho, ich weis ja nicht ob die tanks hier unter euch mal die werte so beim hochleveln mitverfolgt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pro levelup sank die defwertung glaub immer um 5 punkte ---> soviel zu bc zeit nicht krit immun

ich hab meinen krieger von 70 auf 80 nur auf def gespielt, hab mir halt die ruf sachen speziel ausgesucht und auch die inis gezielt angegangen. JEDER schmied kann dir die saronitteile relativ "günstig" herstellen, womit man locker ne hero machen kann (HDZ-Strath ging gut). in zul drak gibts ne nette 3er quest wo es 3 def 1hand waffen als belohnung gibt. ein muss meiner meinung!
ich hab sogar, durch falschmeldungen, mein defwert auf 563 hochgepuscht für naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war sehr anstrengend und überflüssig.
wenn ich mir dein equip so beachte, schmeis mal die frostresi sachen auf die bank und lass dir die 2-3 blauen def-teile herstellen. schmuckstücke weis ich leider nicht mehr welche ich hatte. ich trage mittlerweile immer noch 2 blaue def ringe aus q-belohnung oder inis mit mir rum. das reicht auch noch naxx hero als 2. tank.

danach sicher noch die verzauberungen auf neuen stand bringen.

beherzigst du diese kleinen sachen, wirst du auch sicher öfters in ne ini / raid mitgenommen.
es ist wie im rl, keiner sitzt in in lokal rein das wie ne müllhalde aussieht und bestellt sich was zu futtern.


----------



## Goranos (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun ja ich bin auch Tank und noch auf lvl 79.
Ich bin mittlerweile vollkommen ohne Equipment aus heroischen Inztanzen auf dem besten Weg zur Critimmunität 
Armory-Link
Mir fehlen im Moment noch exakt 40 def um Kritimmun gegen Bosse zu sein. Dazu kommt, dass ich ncoh 1 Level habe, was mir noch mal 10 weitere Punkte bringt. Dann füge ich meinem Equip noch Brustharnirsch des feierlichen Konzils (Rufbelohnung Wyrmruhpakt) und Spezialbeinplatten (Rufbelohnung Argentumkreuzzug) hinzu und bin Immun. Dann kümmer ich mich ums HItcap, wobei man damit in Heroics eigentlich keine Probleme haben sollt, da hier kein Gegner höher als 82 ist und so die Chance relativ gering ist zu verfehlen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß,
Goranos


----------



## Holydud (29. Dezember 2008)

Goranos schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




eine sache am rande!
5verteidigungswertung auf equip sind ein verteidigungswert bei deinem char, also brauchst du noch 200verteidigungswertung mehr auf equip, nich 40 ;-)


----------



## Goranos (29. Dezember 2008)

Hast recht! Aber ich bin mit den Sachen dann trotzdem immun! Ich habs durchgerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## revofender (29. Dezember 2008)

@ TE: beim wurmryhtempel gibt es schon ab wohlwollend (was man durchs questen erhält) nen sehr guten umhang, besser als manche hero drops. wie gesagt, schon die grünen kobaltsets der schmiede hat mehr def als einige teile deines jetzigen equips, und die blauen defsachen sind erste sahne.
pack deine sockel ohne rücksicht mit defsteinen voll, ausdauer ist auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schmeiss vorallem diese gecrafteten epicteile raus, von denen du drei besitzt. die sind totaler müssl für nen tank.

tata kann ich nur zustimmen, die def-einhandwaffen bei der gruppenquest in zuldrak sind sehr gut


----------



## Holydud (29. Dezember 2008)

Goranos schrieb:


> Hast recht! Aber ich bin mit den Sachen dann trotzdem immun! Ich habs durchgerechnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannst du mir pls ne nachricht schreiben, wenn du soweit bist, will das echt sehen, würd mich echt wundern.
soll jez aber nich heißen, dass ich dir nich glaube^^


ah!
bekommst du noch deffwertung mit umskilln dazu?^^


----------



## LeetoN2k (30. Dezember 2008)

Hitcap als Tank, total unnötig..
Critimmun sollte man für Heros oder Raids schon sein, das Crit-Immun EQ kann man sich auch schmieden lassen, überall sauviel Defwertung drauf..


----------



## Altglienicker (30. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja man sollte für Heros/raids schon mind. Crit immun + hitcap mitbringen Critimmun ist jetzt nich so schwer zu erreichen ich hab nur Prob mit dem Hitcap was sich aber auch langsam einpendelt^^



Also ganz so Einfach is es ned um crit immun zu werden, es sei denn man kanns sich leisten gleich die high end verzauberungen sich zu leisten oder die schmiedekunst item`s ansonsten bleibt einem nur über als dd oder tank in non hero inni`s items zu farmen, aber um auf die 540deff zu kommen ist es schon schwer, kenn viele die sich auch schlabby das schmuck stück extra dafür besorgt haben, weils wenig items gibt zum sockeln.


----------



## Crosis (30. Dezember 2008)

an sich ist mir egal wie der tank equipt ist es sollte nur angemessen sein, also für heros und raids muss er critimmun sein sonst kommt der heiler bei bossen nichtmehr mit, das was mir wichtig ist das er überhaupt tanken kann. ich hatte neulich einen kriegertank der wusste nichtmal das Rüstung zerreißen aggro aufbaut-->steht ja nicht bei Verwüsten dabei....als ich ihm das dann innerhalb von 3bossen ins hirn gehämmert habe hats auch gut geklappt^^(war nur geblieben wegen dieser scheiß herodaily^^)


----------



## Holydud (30. Dezember 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> an sich ist mir egal wie der tank equipt ist es sollte nur angemessen sein, also für heros und raids muss er critimmun sein sonst kommt der heiler bei bossen nichtmehr mit, das was mir wichtig ist das er überhaupt tanken kann. ich hatte neulich einen kriegertank der wusste nichtmal das Rüstung zerreißen aggro aufbaut-->steht ja nicht bei Verwüsten dabei....als ich ihm das dann innerhalb von 3bossen ins hirn gehämmert habe hats auch gut geklappt^^(war nur geblieben wegen dieser scheiß herodaily^^)




da kommen wir auf das thema "seine klasse spielen können" xD
ein paar tage zuvor mit einem blau, sogar etwas grün equipten moonkin in einer grp.
er fährt unglaubliche 2,5k dps, dass mir glatt mein tank-schwert runterfällt!

ein paar tage danach, ein in etwa gleich equiptes moonkin, das weniger schaden als ich gemacht hat, keine 1,2k dps, lediglich bei dicken mobgruppen ordentliche 1,7k xD

also, wenn man seine klasse verstanden hat und ne vernünftige rotation drinne hat, kann man einige werte vernachlässigen.
jedoch darf man definitiv auf die critimmunität eines tanks bestehen xD


----------



## revofender (30. Dezember 2008)

/sign

skill+critimmun, mehr brauchts net^^


----------



## Altglienicker (30. Dezember 2008)

um den 540 näher zu kommen kann man auch den alten kopf + schulterverzauberungen sofern manfür die neuen noch nicht den nötigen ruf hat nachhelfen.  Und sachen vom schmied herstellen lassen lohnt sich nur die stiefel und das schild, der kopf find ich is garned so besonders da droppt in manch non hero`s weitaus besseres wo man mit nem sockel mit deff wertung auch noch nachhelfen kann.


----------



## Alien123 (30. Dezember 2008)

naja aber sein wir mal ehrlich, du bist mit deinem equip vom tanken her so weit entfernt wie der jupiter zum mars.
es mag vielleicht nicht jeder so schnell an relativ "gutes" tank equip rankommen, aber da ist ja wohl mehr als nur noch n bisschen rauszuholen. du wärst ja nichtmal mit lvl 70 crit immun :/


----------



## Haldil (30. Dezember 2008)

Ob Crit-immun oder nicht, spielt jedenfalls bei den Anfangs-Hero-Inzen keine Rolle. Zum Beispiel Nexus oder Burg Utgarde geht sehr gut auch ohne 540 Deff. Stimmt der Rest der Rest der Gruppe. Das sollte ein guter Healer auf jedenfall weggeheilt bekommen.
Siehs Doch mal anders. Gute Tanks sind rar. Würdest du mal die Zeit investieren an deinem Equip zu schrauben anstatt hier rumzuheulen, hättest du locker 1-2 Hero Inzen durch :-) 
Bist du dann mal gut Equipt und beherrschst deinen Char auch, hast du dir bald mal einen guten Namen erarbeitet und man nimmt dich jedesmal wieder gerne mit. Ich nehm jedenfalls immer Gildentanks mit oder hab 5-8 Stück auf meiner FL, von denen ich weiss dass sie ihren Char beherrschen. Lieber einen der mieser Equipt ist-dafür sein Handwerk beherrscht, als einer der bessere Stats hat und nur rumhampelt!


----------



## EisblockError (30. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, recht überlegt is dein ganzes zeug fast kake^^


----------



## revofender (30. Dezember 2008)

man muss bei der aussage "die ersten hero inzen gehen auch ohne critimmunität" vorsichtig sein. erst einmal ist man für heros schon ab 535 def critimmun, für schlachtzüge erst ab 540. wir tanks benötigen die defwertung, damit wir keine krittischen treffer von den mobs erleiden. deren critchance liegt standartmässig bei 5%. wenn ein tank jetzt 520 defwertung hat (was locker während des lvlns zu erreichen ist) sind das GROB geschätzt (bin zu faul die rechnung rauszusuchen) über 4,5% dieser critchance, die man wegstreichen kann. der tank ist also nicht critimmun, aber annähernd. wenn jetzt aber ein tank mit 467 def, wie unser TE, ankommt, dann treffen viel mehr angriffe als crits.


----------



## Otama (30. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Ok verstehen kann ich das schon nur sollte die liebe WoW Gemeinde darüber nachdenken das kein Tank am anfang das perfekte set hat.
> Wenn immer nur die Full equip Tanks genommen werden kann es doch nur bei nem Tankmangel bleiben oder?


stimmt schon nur wenn man noch nich das equip hat sollte man auch nich wie die fullepic tanks jede hero mitmachen mir ist es auch schon fot genug passiert das bei einer der schwierigsten heros jemand noch kein epic teil hatte und meinte er kommt da durch


----------



## Pfropfen (30. Dezember 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> hier meine kritikpunkte: (nicht böse gemeint)
> 
> 1. setz nicht auf abhätung, das ist im pve eher ungeeignet
> 2. als deff-krieger solltest du nicht auf angriffskraft sockeln
> ...




Naja in 70er Zeiten hatte ich mit meinem Krieger auch nen komplett blaues deff equip (bis auf den Gürtel der war grün aber +20 deff oder so) und trotzdem wurde ich nie mitgenommen !!!in keine hero!!! Naja konnte mir dann in Kara noch nen paar epics zusammen farmen aber trotzdem wurde ich nie in heros mitgenommen, weil ich noch nich kritimmun war. Ich wurde immer egal wo ich war als guter tank gelobt auch ohne critimmun aber in heros wurde ich nicht mitgenommen und damit konnte ich raids auch vergessen....

Also ich geb dem TE schon recht der Tankmangel liegt nciht daran, dass es zu wenig Klassen gibt, sondrn an den Spielern. Entweder ist der Tank zu ansträngend zu spielen oder kaum einer kann besser werden, danur wenige mitgenommen werden.
!!!Das selbe gilt für Heiler!!!



Grüße
der Pfropfen



edit: Ok das Equip ist definitiv falsch gewählt/gesockelt


----------



## birdra (30. Dezember 2008)

dann werd critimmun und heul nicht rum.


----------



## Pfropfen (30. Dezember 2008)

birdra schrieb:


> dann werd critimmun und heul nicht rum.



Man darum geht es doch du Vogel!
Er kann schlecht critimmun werden wenn er nirgendswo mit hin genommen wird um sich besseres equip zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## birdra (30. Dezember 2008)

du bist mit gesockeltem, verzaubertem schmiede-equip critimmun.
l2p


----------



## Pfropfen (30. Dezember 2008)

hmmm ja jetzt
ich bin jetzt ncoh nicht soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann nur aus 70er Zeiten reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (30. Dezember 2008)

birdra schrieb:


> du bist mit gesockeltem, verzaubertem schmiede-equip critimmun.
> l2p



und wenn du    über   6k gold ghast zum verplempern im ah

also selber l2p


----------



## fleshed (30. Dezember 2008)

man alle leute denken halt die kommen fertig equipt an, die denken du als tank wenn du deinen talentbaum hochskillst kommt 1 talent das heist "gib mir alle nützlichen epix" so wenn du das skillst dann kriegst du all das equip. die denken wenn du schlecht equipt bist hast du den talentpunkt dafür nicht gegeben

/ironie off 

natürlich wollen leute immer nen guten tank nur ist mir in der letzten zeit aufgefallen das das equip nicht sofort heist das der tank gut ist, verusche einfach durch deine leistung zu überzeugen und nicht nur das equip, und wenn sie dann meinen dein equip sei zu schlecht kannste sie ja mal fragen an was das läge, an dem punkt das "du keine lust auf gutes equip hättest" oder " das diese inkompetenten DDs ( alles was darunter halt fällt ) mal überlegen sollten das man als tank auch irgendwie sein equip herbekommen muss, doch wenn du nicht in instanzen mitgenommen wirst gestallte sich das durchaus ein bisschen schwerer" dann macht es in ihren köpfen klick " kein angst kann bei manchen "superschlauen" mal nen bisschen länger dauern und sie verstehen was du meinst

ich weis kein Punkt und Komma und Satzzeichen wären auch ganz Toll


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (30. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja man sollte für Heros/raids schon mind. Crit immun + hitcap mitbringen Critimmun ist jetzt nich so schwer zu erreichen ich hab nur Prob mit dem Hitcap was sich aber auch langsam einpendelt^^
> 
> Fals ich falsch liege Korrektur bitte
> 
> ...



Also ich war auf 70 noch nie am Hitcap, weil man wenn man ne schnelle waffe, wie ich damals Akil'Zons Krallenklinge hat, dann is das recht egal, weil man einfach oft genug draufhaut.

1.Critimmun sollte schon sein, evtl. mal n paar VZs und steinchen vom Juwelier holen, und mal den schrott mit Angriffskraft und Abhärtung aus deiner Brustplatte rausholen, was das da als Tank soll ist mir sowieso mal schleierhaft,  solltest es damit eigentlich schaffen, da dir auch nur noch 13 Punkte fehlen.

2. Wenn du in Hero inis gehst solltest du auch an ein Paar vernünftige Epix kommen, und seis durch die Marken.

3. Such dir ne Gute Gilde, und geh mit denen Raiden, als Second Tank solltest du da sobald du Critimmung bist eigentlich auch mitgenommen werden.

So und jetzt BTT:

Eigentlich hat er im grossen und ganzen recht, wobei es doch halbwegs einfach ist an gute sachen zu kommen, man muss nur wissen wo man suchen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich  seh das genauso wie der TE. Wie soll man an ordentliches Equip kommen? Das ist fast unmöglich, wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird. Viele wollen schnell durch die Instanzen rushen und epixX ergattern. Ein Wipe wird kaum noch verkraftet. Hab jetzt erst meinen Pala auf Heal geskillt, überlege aber bereits wieder als DD zu gehen...

Liebe Community bedenkt doch bitte eines: Ohne Tanks und Heiler kann man in keine Instanzen gehen, also unterstützt den "Nachwuchs"!


----------



## birdra (30. Dezember 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> und wenn du    über   6k gold ghast zum verplempern im ah
> 
> also selber l2p


sicher keine 6k gold.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das gold dafür kommt beim lvln locker rein.
nicht critimmune tanks haben nix in heros zu tun.


----------



## the Huntress (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenne das schon von Level 70 mit meiner Kriegerin. Da heißt es einfach nur : einen persönlichen Heiler anschaffen und massig normale Dungeons gehen, Ruf farmen und Items craften.

Auf 80 ist es bestimmt nicht anders...erst taugliches Equip dann Heroics.


----------



## Altglienicker (30. Dezember 2008)

birdra schrieb:


> sicher keine 6k gold.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also auf einigen/vielen servern kanns hinkommen mit den 6k zumal man sehr wenige item`s hat die man sockeln kann, dazu müsste er wenn dann schon raiden gehn. und wie schonmal erwähnt auf die alten bzw. neuen kopf/schulter-verzauberungen zugreifen.

ich selber habe 3k ausgegeben, weil ich ein teil selber hatte sonst wärs um einiges teurer gewesen man muss es halt nur haben


----------



## Holydud (30. Dezember 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich kenne das schon von Level 70 mit meiner Kriegerin. Da heißt es einfach nur : einen persönlichen Heiler anschaffen und massig normale Dungeons gehen, Ruf farmen und Items craften.
> 
> Auf 80 ist es bestimmt nicht anders...erst taugliches Equip dann Heroics.




stimmt!

such dir ein paar healer die dich kennen, aus vergangenen zeiten, mit denne du dich gut verstehst und geh mit denen die non heros.
in wotlk is es echt nicht mehr allzu schwer critimmun zu wer(rufbelohnungen, crafting, lowinis) überall gibts gute bis sehr gute sachen.

das es schwer is als tank erfolgreich zu werden streitet glaub ich keiner ab, nur muss man sich auch geschickt anstellen, wenn dir noch ein paar punkte zu critimmunität fehlen oder du so ungefähr 525deffwertung hast, dann lüg doch einfach, wenn du nen guten healer dabei hast, merkt er das eh nich ;-)

doch wie gesagt, beginne mit den lown inzen aus wotlk und such gezielt nach welchen wo sachen droppen die besser sind als deine jetzigen.(das sollte nicht allzuschwer sein)
oder gib bei der buffed datenbank einfach mal bei suche eine waffe an, die verteidigungswertung über 0 haben soll, blau, ab lvl 71(wegen wotlk), und an ausdauer verfügen soll.
da guckste dann mal ein bissl und findest sicherlich schnell eine waffe die du dir leicht holen kannst durch questen oder halt low inis.
versuch nich gleich nach den sternen zu greifen, sondern fang mit dem möglichen an equip an, dass du dir ohne weitere probleme holen kannst.
denn bei gundrak zB fragt dich keiner nach deinen stats, wenn du als 80er tank mit 22k life mitgehst ;-)

dds werden ach oft genug gekickt, wenn se nich genug dmg machen, zB archavonskammer hero, da is es das mind. das ein dd da 1600dps macht, wenn dann nämlich der enrage losgeht und der raid whiped, lag es wahrscheinlich am dmg(wenn alle bis dato noch am leben waren^^)
dann werden schlicht die dds mit dmg unter 1600dps oder die lowsten gekickt und es werden bessere rangeschafft.


wenn eine grp dauernd whiped, trotz gutem dmg und nem epic equipten healer der dir 3k hps fährt is es logisch, dass der tank rausfliegt oder?^^
das sind vll krasse beispiele, aber ich will damit eigl nur sagen, dass man nich gleich alles machen kann.
back die brötchen lieber bei einer niedrigen temp. dafür länger damit sie nich verbrennen und schön goldbraun werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jeder muss sich seinen erfolg und "ruhm"(ich weiß,es is nur ein spiel xD) erarbeiten^^
oder wird man als manager einer agentur oder etc. geboren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distortion (30. Dezember 2008)

Also habe gerade mal die Buffed-Datenbank angeschmissen, mit allen blauen Teilen die man durch Quests oder Crafting (bei uns werden die für Preise um 30g das Stück verschleudert) und den dazugehörigen Verzauberungen (reichen zumeist noch alte VErzauberungen bzw. Rufverzauberungen) erreicht man locker das Hitcap für CritImmun. Und das Tanken schon immer einer der undankbarsten Jobs war sollte wohl jedem Tank vor Level 80 aufgefallen sein...
Habe meine ersten Heroics auch nur mit blauem Equip gemacht, und das hat ganz gut gefunzt, man muss den Leuten nur begrifflich machen dass ein 30k Hp Tank zwar nützlich ist, aber sie ja mal suchen sollen ob sie einen finden oder sich mit einem 20k HP Tank zufrieden geben.
Ich bin mittlerweile in der glücklichen Lage nur noch gildenintern Raiden zu gehen bzw. HEroics zu machen, da es auch keinen Spaß macht den Damagegeilen Overnukers immer begrifflich machen zu müssen, dass die von Blizzard gespendete gelbe Schrift mit dem dezenten Aggro-Hinweis nicht nur Zierde ist.

Zum TE: Du hast definitiv noch einiges zu begradigen in deiner Ausrüstung, aber da haben sich hier ja schon einige drüber ausgelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Distortion


----------



## Urengroll (30. Dezember 2008)

Georan schrieb:


> du liegst falsch, man kann ohne crit imunität und hitcap locker heros tanken, ohne heros kommst du gar net an diese sachen...




MÖP


Klar kommt man ohn Heros an seine Critimmunität(VZ's,Sockel,Trinkets,Einhandschwerter,Elexier)Ich selber bin leider als DK noch nicht ganz Critimmun, weil dieses Blöde Siegel des Pantehons fehlt(Loken droppt es villeicht nach dem 100. mal). 
Und eine bitte an alle angehenden Tanks. Bevor ihr vorhabt, öfter mal eine Hero Ini erfolgreich zu tanken, seit Critimmun um es euch und dem Heiler leichter zu machen. Reizt es aus, es kostet nicht unmenegn an Gold und ihr werdet nicht der Miese Peter sein, wenn mal etwas schief gehen sollte.

Normale Inis, dann Hero Inis und dann rdy für Raids.....................^^


----------



## Daywa (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich persönlich achte nur für RndRaids darauf das der Tank Critimmun ist. Für Heros und solche Scherze muss ein Tank nicht unbedingt Critimmun sein. Man kommt zwar locker durch normale Inis an Equip um Immun zu sein, aber es ist nicht zwingend notwendig. Hatte derweil noch nie Probleme nicht-crittimmune Tanks zu heilen. 21k+ und ich persönlich wäre völlig zufrieden... und das sag ich als Heiler. 
Leute die sich darauf versteifen, dass ein Tank mindestens 25k Life aufwärts haben muss, haben einfach keine Ahnung vom System. Nach dem Motto "Woaaahh 27k Life unbuffed" aber Stats wie 450 Defwertung von denen keiner was weiß.... aber hey, er hat 27k Life ^.^ Und wenn ich mir so manche Posts hier angucke lässt sich das nur bestätigen. 

Thema Hit: Wen interessiert die Hitwertung bei einem Tank? Richtig, niemanden! Weil es für den momentanen Content einfach irrelevant ist.

Zum Topic: Wenn du mir mit deinem momentanen Equip kommen würdest, müsste ich dir leider auch absagen. Farm dir erstmal volles Equip in normalen Inis. Enchante und sockle es vernünftig. Du brauchst weder Abhärtung, Ap, Hit oder solche Scherze, sondern Defwertung und Stamina (vorrangig Def). Versuche anfangs deine Defwertung über 510 zu bekommen und einen Lifepool von über 20k zu haben. Dann biste auch halbwegs für Heroics gewappnet.

Und bevor hier wieder iwer mit "du hast ja ma garkeine Ahnung" kommt: Spiele selbst seit BC Anfang einen Defwarri.


Soo. Senf zum Käse... oder war das anders? Egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Urengroll (30. Dezember 2008)

MÖP


Klar kommt man ohn Heros an seine Critimmunität(VZ's,Sockel,Trinkets,Einhandschwerter,Elexier)Ich selber bin leider als DK noch nicht ganz Critimmun, weil dieses Blöde Siegel des Pantehons fehlt(Loken droppt es villeicht nach dem 100. mal). 
Und eine bitte an alle angehenden Tanks. Bevor ihr vorhabt, öfter mal eine Hero Ini erfolgreich zu tanken, seit Critimmun um es euch und dem Heiler leichter zu machen. Reizt es aus, es kostet nicht unmenegn an Gold und ihr werdet nicht der Miese Peter sein, wenn mal etwas schief gehen sollte.

Als frisch gewordener 80er Tank kann man eben nicht sofort Hero's Tanken, wenn man nicht Critimmun ist.(gehen tut alles nur, nur es ist viel entspannter, wenn man critimmun ist). Das hat nichts mit schlechter Nachwuchsförderung zu tun. Beweist euch erstmal in normalen Instanzen! Ihc bin mittlwerweile in sovieln FL's,das ich von der einen Ini, in die andere Hüpfe. Und warum? Weil ich anscheinend meinen Job als Tank gut mache. Bin bisher nur einmal aus einer Gruppe geflogen, weil irgendwlche Boons meinten, das Unholy "immer" PvP Skillung sei, aber denen konnte man es auch nicht recht machen, das eben alle Talentbäume des DK's , mit richtiger Skillverteilung , das Zeug zum tanken haben.

Normale Inis, dann Hero Inis und dann rdy für Raids.....................^^


Edith:
Komisch!


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (30. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war mit 70 Tank und habe dann bis 80 wieder als DD gequestet. Dort entlich angekommen erstmal einiegermaßen gutes Equip besorgt und wieder auf Tank umgeskillt. Nun kommt es vor das man all abendlich zu den unterschiedlichsten Schlachtzügen und innis eingeladen wird. Heute wurde ich alleine 2 mal wieder freundlich aus der Gruppe gebeten weil dem einen der Wert, dem anderen der Wert nicht passte.
> 
> ...



JAA kommt alle last uns jeder eine eigenen Flam-Thread eröffnen in dem er mekert wie gemein doch jeder ist und wie Blöd noch dazu...
Ich kanns net mehr hören. Das Forum hier artmeht nur noch in Flam-TEs aus wo sich jeder über den andern beschwert.
Wenn ich bei jeder gruppe wo mir was nicht 100% passt nen TE zu eröffnen würde dan hätte ich um einiges mehr an beitärgen

MFG: Frêdo
d[-.-]b


----------



## Georan (30. Dezember 2008)

birdra schrieb:


> sicher keine 6k gold.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


als dummer mage mit dem nur frostbolts spammen muss und zu dumm zum sheepen is kann man das ja meinen.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Dezember 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> Jo liegst falsch ist gar nicht so leicht aber auch gar nicht so schwer crit immun zu sein  hit cap ist anfangs nicht so wichtig und crit immun is auch nicht das  schlimmste wenn mans nich ist nur für die raids isses sehr wichtig für heros gehts auch ohne für die ersten inis
> 
> Ehmm ja also ich hab mir mal von dir das gear insgesamt dein krieger angeguckt und ich glaube ich könnte gleich echt kotzen ganz ehrlich.
> 
> ...



Und mir stellen sich die Nackenhaare, wenn ich deine Rechtschreibung sehe

Von Satzzeichen hast du wohl noch nie was gehört, oder?

Du solltest dir ganz schnell +100 Rechtschreibung sockeln und mindestens +50 Satzzeichen, um dein Geschriebenes lesbar zu machen.

Hier mal ein Link für dich:

http://www.amazon.de/Duden-01-Die-deutsche...g/dp/3411040130


----------



## Freebs (30. Dezember 2008)

Also Frostresitechnisch reichts...


----------



## ReWahn (30. Dezember 2008)

Tankmangel besteht nur im bereich randomgruppen und randomraids. jede einigermassen gute gilde hat ihre stammtanks. für neue tanks isses ungleich härter, in nen vernünftigen raid zu kommen, weil einfach die vernünftigen raidgilden ihre tanks haben. wenn von 25 raidplätzen 15 für dds sind, 7 für heiler und 3 (!) für tanks, dann sehen die tankfähigen klassen auch net ein, auf tank zu speccen, um dann nicht übr 5er heros hinauszukommen weil der raidplatz fehlt.


----------



## ReWahn (30. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Und mir stellen sich die Nackenhaare, wenn ich deine Rechtschreibung sehe
> 
> Von Satzzeichen hast du wohl noch nie was gehört, oder?
> 
> ...



deine schlechten rechtschreibflames ändern nichts am wahrheitsgehalt seiner aussage. tanken ist nunmal imitiert. hitcap muss net sein, aber ohne kritimmunen tank wird ne hero anstrengend... wenn der tank beim boss die 18k spitzen frisst hört dann der spass auf.

kritimmun weren ist einfach. craftbare items sammeln, alles verzaubern was geht, beste sockel rein, dann is das gar kein prob. auch ohne heros.


----------



## Psychopatrix (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mal den Mut und Oute mich als "nichtgern Wiper"

@ TE: Wer natürlich meint mit erreichen des maxlvls sei es schon erledigt und man kann gleich in die heros fetzen .... liegt falsch .. gerade als Krieger steht als erstes der gang zum schmied.
Wir hatten auch mal einen ganz Schlauen Tanik der Critimmun war auf 80 .. aber dafür nur gerade 18k Leben hatte.

Die "möchtegerntanks" nehmen im moment sowieso überhand... 

Wenn ich sehe wie ein Tank nach der ersten Heilung (die ich erst bei 80% seines Lifes) Wirke Aggro habe ... dan schrei ich als erstes "tankchange"
Ich kenne auch die kehrseite der medallie ... ich habe auch einen Krieger ... um Kostengünstig und Nebenbei an das nötige EQ zu kommen ist dies sowieso fast nur über DD Spielen macchbar.

Allerdings sind auch da die anforderungen gestiegen, wie gesagt ... hat man mal sein eq gefarmt undd evtl doch noch keine Stammgrp .. schaut man sich die Leute dan sehr genau an.
Für mich definiert sich der Spielspass am erfolgreichen Spiel ... was "Bremser" ausschliest.

Wer seine klasse insbesonddere als DD beherrscht dürfte keine Probleme haben, als frisch 80er hab ich schon über 1,6k DPS gefahren in meiner ersten Hero
Nun ja ... das Erscheinen von WotLK zieht scheinbar sowieso viel wanabes an.


Denkt Immer daran .... wen ihr eine Gruppe oder Raid joint habt ihr verantwortung gegenüber anderen ... könnt ihr damit umgehen ?


----------



## Klos1 (30. Dezember 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> deine schlechten rechtschreibflames ändern nichts am wahrheitsgehalt seiner aussage. tanken ist nunmal imitiert. hitcap muss net sein, aber ohne kritimmunen tank wird ne hero anstrengend... wenn der tank beim boss die 18k spitzen frisst hört dann der spass auf.
> 
> kritimmun weren ist einfach. craftbare items sammeln, alles verzaubern was geht, beste sockel rein, dann is das gar kein prob. auch ohne heros.



Habe ich den Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Aussage jemals angezweifelt? HitCap, CritCap oder was auch immer, ist mir völlig schnurz. Ich spiele nicht mal Wow, also macht das mal unter euch aus. Aber ich bin ein großer Fan von Satzzeichen, falls es dich interessiert.


----------



## Psychopatrix (30. Dezember 2008)

@ Klos : Klugscheisser mögen glaub ich die von Spiegel.de 

Bitte lass uns wow playern die absichtliche Falschschreibung


----------



## Klos1 (30. Dezember 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Nun ja ... das Erscheinen von WotLK zieht scheinbar sowieso viel wanabes an.



Jop, genau! Und manche Wannabe's kamen sogar schon viel früher. Wer da nun im Speziellen gemeint ist, überlasse ich mal deiner Phantasie.

Edit:

Zitat:
@ Klos : Klugscheisser mögen glaub ich die von Spiegel.de

Achso, daß ist alles absichtlich. Dann seid ihr also kleine Rebellen, oder? Na, wenn das so ist, dann bin ich schon wieder weg. Hat mich sehr gefreut.


----------



## Tosvel (30. Dezember 2008)

Ein bißchen mehr Verteidigung sollte es schon sein; nicht nur dass du critimmun ab nem bestimmten Wert wirst, es erhöht ja außerdem die Ausweich-, Parier- und Blockwerte. 

Ne nette Übersicht über Tankitems vor den Raids gibts z.B.  HIER


----------



## Ornos (30. Dezember 2008)

Zu dem Ganzen "man muss für Heros critimmun sein"-Gelaber.
Ich hatte meinen Protpala sehr fix auf 80 und zu diesem Zeitpunkt war den Leuten Critimmunität so was von egal. Ich hatte glaub ich 517 deff oder sowas um den Dreh und hab so einige Heros clear bekommen.

Ach und wenn wir schon beim Thema HP von Tanks sind:
JEDER der bei einem Tank auf HP achtet hat sowieso erstmal gar keinen Plan von Tanks. Ich lauf grade mit 23.7k Life unbuffed rum kann 25er Naxx Maintanken und halte mehr aus als jeder von den "Oh lol rofl ich hab 28k HP"-Tanks die nur auf Ausdauersockeln. Fragt mal einen Healer ob er im direkten Vergleich lieber einen HP-Tank healt oder einen Mitigation/Avoidance Tank(wofür man natürlich auf die Idee kommen müsste das Deffrating nach 540deff weiterhin der Beste Tankstat im Spiel ist). Ich habe meinen Tank auf Unhittable getrimmt und obwohl ich mit 23.7k life ja nach den tollen HP-Bewertungen mies sein müsste zuckt mein Lifebalken in Heros kaum....

und @TE:
Gewöhne dich als Tank dran an allem schuld zu sein. Als Tank fällst du nunmal auf und wenn der Healer mies ist zeigt der mit dem Finger direkt auf dich. Miese DDs sowieso...

P.S: Hitcap als Tank ist zwar kein muss aber seit Raidbosse spottbar sind doch schon was nettes^^


----------



## domes (30. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Nein das ist kein mimimi tread ;-) ich möchte nur ehrlich von euch vorschläge hören, wie man dieses problem am besten lösen kann? ich bin nämlich nicht der einzigste der das problem hat!
> 
> ps hier mein Armorlink: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...on&n=Gohaar



Dein Equipp ist ein Mischmasch aus DD, PvP, Tank und undefiniert...das lässt zumindest die Vermutung zu, dass Du dich wenig mit der Klasse beschäftigt hast. Ich z.B. scanne zwar nicht oft Leute vor dem invite aber nach dem ersten wipe würd ich gucken und allerspätestens nach dem 2. einfach mal höflich biba sagen. 
Die Berichterstattung, darüber daß WotLK sehr einfach sei, treibt nunmal dermaßen schräge Blüten, daß jede Katze plötzlich Tank ist - anderes Equipp ist net nötig und switchen reicht - und daß jeder ein Heiler ist der mal eben 71 Punkte in Holy steckt und dabei trotzdem noch Kernspells umschifft. Dadurch entfernt sich natürlich jede Ini von "alles easy"; mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen für diejenigen, die etwas besser wissen was sie tun.

Wie man das Problem lösen kann? Lesen, Fragen, kleinere Inis gehen für stimmiges (!)  Equipp und Erfahrung.


----------



## Tolstojsson (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja, erstmal (auch erster Post ever hier): Norgannon stinkt eh!
Da haben bis vor einem halben Jahr vor Lich King nur 5% des Servers gewusst was sie machen. Der rest war pur Casual.
Ist ja nicht schllimm, nur jetzt spielen sie sich jetzt auf. Vor allem die ganzen "neu auf dem Server angefangenen" oder getransten...also keinen Kopf machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema. Hab zwar nicht alles gelesen, aber das was, war richtig: Solltest auf deine Stats achten. Critimmun solltest du schon sein it 540. Bist du ja leider weit von entfernt, kommst nicht mal auf den 70er wert.
Skill mal Juwi, mach die Dailys, dann bekommst du schon einmal einen guten Epicring sowie Halskette.
Versuch die Heros zu gehen für Items daraus, sowie den Items für die Marken. Mit den Stats wird es zwar schwer, aber, wie erwähnt, mit den Juwisachen kannst du einiges gut machen.
Sockel und Verzauber dich auch mal richtig. Die ganzen Stamina Vz würde ich erst mal gegen Deff Werte umverzaubern (Schild, Brust, Umhang z.b.). Auch bei den Sockeln würde ich auf die Steine mit +Deff/Parier/Ausweichwertung + 12 Ausdauer gehen. Auf die Beine den Defffaden
Und bitte schnell schauen, dass du den ganzen Frostresikram los wirst. Über Ruf oder auch non HC Instanzen bekommst du schon gutes Deffgear. Dazu befindet sich auch ein guter Thread, glaube sogar mit Sticky, hier im Buffed Kriegerforum.
Außerdem kannst du als Juwi ab Skill 375 glaube ich, zusätzlich die Prismasockel mit z.b. +27 Deffwert oder +41 Stamina rein sockeln, die vor allem Unabhängig der Farbe sind, somit jederzeit den Socklboni gewähren. 
Investier etwas in deinen Beruf, und du kommst locker auf die geforderten Werte. 
Wenn du dann noch deine Klasse spielen kannst, wirst du auch wieder in den Instanzen deinen Spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ambushed (30. Dezember 2008)

Also, du wirst nicht mitgenommen, weil du nicht crit immun bist. Ganz einfach!

Für Heros mußt du einen Verteidigungswert von 535 haben und für Raids 540 (entspricht 5,6 % Reduzierung von Crit-Treffern)!!!!
Diesen Wert mußt du erreichen, sonst kannst du nicht in den Inis tanken^^
Du kannst es zur Not auch mit Abhärtung erreichen, indem du die dortige % Zahl zu deinem Verteigigungswert rechnest....

Also "arbeite" mal schön an deinem Equip in normalen Inis- z.B. das Verteidigungstrinket aus Hallen der Blitze und besorg dir nen richtiges Tank Schwert mit +Ausdauer und +Verteidigung^^

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Dabow (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann das mit dem Tankmangel nicht nachvollziehen ... wir auf Antonidas haben mehr als genug Tanks ... ganz schlimm zur Zeit ... ich bin gezwungen Off-DK zu spielen weil es einfach viel zu viele Tanks gibt und viel zu wenig Raidplätze !


----------



## Annovella (30. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> EDIT: ok warum hast du +45 Willenskraft auf deiner Waffe? cO"




Bestimmt damit er nachm wipe wenn er wieder in der Instanz ist und zum letzten Kampfort zurückkehrt dabei HP reggen kann xD

Tankmangel gabs schon immer und es bleibt auch so, erst wenn man 2 skillungen nehmen kann und kein g dafuer zahlen muss wird es sich teilweise ändern(ich würde mit meinem drood z.b. dann Bär als 2. Skillung nehmen)


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd dir empfehlen erstmal normale inis zu gehen...das kack frostzeug kannst du in die tonne kloppen... sammel dort erstmal equip und danach heros/raids


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Dezember 2008)

Auf dem Server Gilneas
ist übler Tankmagel...

Um die 5-7 Gruppen haben auf dem Server
mal gleichzeitig im Suche nach Gruppen
Channel rumgesucht und das sehr lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maddrax (30. Dezember 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Ich  seh das genauso wie der TE. Wie soll man an ordentliches Equip kommen? Das ist fast unmöglich, ...





Wie? Wie wäre es wenn er erstmal die ganzen non Heros macht? Oder sich die eine oder andere Rufbelohnung holt?  Oder sich was herstellen lässt (und ich rede nicht von den Frostresizeug)? Oder mal die Quests mit den Tankbelohnungen macht?

Ich würde aber jetzt auf keinem Fall von fast unmöglich sprechen.




Genau das was ich  vorgeschlagen habe, habe ich übrigens alles selber gemacht um einen gewissen Standart  zu haben. Ist nicht schwer und dauert auch nicht lange.


Edit: Laut deinen Erfolgen hast du ja noch nich mal alle non Heros gemacht, solltest du unbedingt machen bevor du auf hero rein gehst, damit du die Inis auch kennst. @TE


----------



## TheArea51 (30. Dezember 2008)

Warum machst du AP anstatt Stärke?
Naja Willenskraft auf deine Waffe???

Würde mal paar Steine und Verzauberungen austauschen!

Trefferwertung ist zwar wichtig, aber nicht so wie alle denken! Erst bei Bossen deutlich über 80 wirds da Interessant...

Und zu den Thema: suche dd für hero ini min 1600 dps....
Diese leute die so anfangen ignoriere ich komplett, weil die gar keine ahnung haben und mehr oder weniger voll epic leute haben wollen weil die selber nix peilen und durch gezogen werden wollen!

Mein kleiner Schurke hat bereits mit 76 mehr dmg gemacht als viele ra leute mit 80 und jetzt wo er 80 ist mache ich mit rar equipt teils um längen mehr dmg als nen voll epic 80er! Kommt immer auch darauf an wie man seinen Char versteht und spielen kann nicht um die reine dps zahl, den was bringst dir wenn du 2k dps machst und direkt am anfang stirbst? dann machste keinen dps mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mache im mom solo so 1300 dps und in der gruppe je nach buffs und ini 1600-2200 mit rar und 3 epic teilen, also es kommt auch immer auf die ini an und ob man multi dmg macht oder single target dmg

Aber die wenigsten die wow spielen haben wirklich plan vom game


----------



## hackle (30. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nich auf Gorgonnash ...
> 
> Sobald die hören:
> 
> ...



gorgonnash ftw^^
naja aba es is ja teilweise wirklich nicht mehr so schwer critimun zu werden ausserhalb der heros.
die tanks die ich kenne sind selbst nicht in heros bevor sie imun waren von daher.....

gestern auf gorgonnash hat ein dk geschrieben im lf chanel: tank lf hero oda raid 340 def rating......

kann man sich denken was die liebe gemeinde zurückgeschrieben hat


----------



## Monyesak (30. Dezember 2008)

beim dem gear würd ich mich nich wundern


----------



## Würmchen (30. Dezember 2008)

also auf seite 3 habe ich aufgehört mir die post durch zu lesen

aber...

ich kann dem TE absolut nicht recht geben

ich spiele einen tank pala und habe damit auch gelevelt und ich war durchwegs crit immun von 70-80

klar brauch man immer bessere werte mit jedem lvl ab sank der wert und man musste nachlegen, aber das war des kleinste problem
bei mir war lediglich die blocken ausweichen und parrir chance eher das problem, da hier wenig items gibt die man so nutzen konnte ohne auf deff zu verzichten.

jetzt mit lvl 80 habe ich 565 def und unbuffed fast 25k HP, gilden intern werde ich auch schon gerne mtgenommen, bei raids sieht es da schon anders aus...
die wollen am besten schon einen full epic tank und da habe selbst ich noch probs von wegen dein equip ist scheiße, lass mal geh zu mama

mein char http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...a&n=Benseni

nun denn ich kann dir nur raten mach normale inis steigere deinen ruf und besorg dir durch gilde oder AH den rest + verzauberungen

btw @ all wegen hitcap... ist absolut zu vernachlässigen die paar mal wo man den mob nit trifft macht  in der agro maschinerie nix aus, evtl beim pull, aber da sollten die anderen schon was aufpassen können.

Gruß


----------



## Lycidia (30. Dezember 2008)

Aus der Sicht eines Heilers:

Ich habe keine Probleme auch lower equipte Tanks zu heilen. Hatte ich nie und werde ich nie haben. Wenn diese Tanks jedoch keinerlei Pausen einlegen, damit ich mein Mana nachtanken kann bzw. sich für die Imba Roxxor Gamer halten und in einem Stück durch die Ini rennen wollen, werd ich sauer. Das ist dann meist der Zeitpunkt, an dem uns der Tank verlässt ^^

Aber wie schon vorher gesagt: such dir den einen oder anderen netten Heiler raus und geht Inis für Equip. Dann sollte es auch mit dem Leben als vielumschwärmter Tank klappen.


----------



## soul6 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ornos schrieb:


> Zu dem Ganzen "man muss für Heros critimmun sein"-Gelaber.
> Ich hatte meinen Protpala sehr fix auf 80 und zu diesem Zeitpunkt war den Leuten Critimmunität so was von egal. Ich hatte glaub ich 517 deff oder sowas um den Dreh und hab so einige Heros clear bekommen.
> 
> Ach und wenn wir schon beim Thema HP von Tanks sind:
> ...





/sign

Hier ist einer, der wenigstens weis wovon er redet.
Das dauernde HP gelaber, ob jetzt um imba zu sein 28k notwenig sind oder nicht, ist zu vergessen.
Wenn du immer die crit einstecken mußt weilst 490 (aus BC-Zeiten) und keine 540 deff hast, kann dich auch der beste Heiler nicht auf Dauer am Leben halten,
egal ob du 28k/30k/40K etc.. hast

Bei dem Tank der den Thread eröffnet hat, wäre meine erste Frage : "bist du neu in dem Geschäft?"
Denn die Frostrüsi ist zwar nett und genau die lila Teile, welche Schmiede im Grundprogramm haben, doch da würd ich fast auf die Saronitversion abspecken
wenn ich du wäre. 
Dir wird zwar mit der Brustrüsi und den Stiefeln niemals kalt werden, doch es fehlt dir leider (z.b.)die Deff drauf.
Meine Reihenfolge auf die ich achte ist in etwa so:
1) Deff 
2) Hitcap
3) HP
4) Blockwert
5) Beweglichkeit
und so Verzauber/Verbesser/Sockel ich die Teile.

Wobei ich annehme, das hier die Meinungen der Tanks etwas auseinandergehen, doch vom Prinzip her ziemlich ähnlich sein werden.

Und was die Frage der Schuld bei wipe betrifft, ist es sowieso immer gleich (da hat sich nichts verändert^^)

lg
randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spencer10 (30. Dezember 2008)

Kann mich meinen beiden Vorrednern nur anschliessen. Auf unserem Server währen wir froh überhaupt einen Tank zu finden, jeden Abend geht die gleiche scheiß Sucherei los. 
Für mich als Heiler ist es viel wichtiger ob einer seine Klasse spielen kann, Schaden den er viel. mehr bekommt kann ich auch wegheilen. 

Las dich von Leuten die nur am meckern sind nicht unterkriegen, sonst haben wir bald keine Tanks mehr und alle spielen nur noch DD und meinen sie sind die besten.


----------



## SixtenF (30. Dezember 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> Und was die Frage der Schuld bei wipe betrifft, ist es sowieso immer gleich (da hat sich nichts verändert^^)



kommt immer drauf an wer zuerst stirbt.

ist der heiler als erstes tod wars der tank.
ist der tank tod wars der heiler.
ist der dd tod isser selber schuld :-)

edit: Tankmangel gibts bei uns auch nicht nur heilermangel


----------



## Trisch (30. Dezember 2008)

Haldil schrieb:


> Ob Crit-immun oder nicht, spielt jedenfalls bei den Anfangs-Hero-Inzen keine Rolle. [...]
> Siehs Doch mal anders. Gute Tanks sind rar.



Wenn ich mich zurückerinnere dann hab ich in der ersten ID Naxx 10 auch keine Kritimmunität gehabt.
Allerdings hab ich nicht "mal eben auf Def umgeskillt weil man so besser Gruppen findet" sondern spiele den Def als MT schon sehr lange.

Mit Skill kann man einiges wett machen.

Nur seien wir mal ehrlich, Mit der Ausrüstung, der TE hat absolut keine Ahnung vom Def und ich wette er hat keine Ahnung vom tanken
und da ich einen Heilertwink in Instanzen gelevelt habe kann ich behaupten das es viel zu viele Möchtegerntanks auf den Servern gibt.
Kein Problem wenn sie mehr Schaden bekommen als andere, das kann man wegheilen, aber wenn sie die Aggro nicht halten,
ist es schluss mit heilen und zeit für den Ruhestein.

Ja sorry für gimps hab ich kein Verständnis, ich hab kein Problem jemanden Tipps zu geben, aber es gibt lernresistente und die lässt man einfach alleine.




SixtenF schrieb:


> ist der heiler als erstes tod wars der tank.
> ist der tank tod wars der heiler.
> ist der dd tod isser selber schuld :-)



Der Spruch wird auch nach dem xten mal wiederholen nicht besser.


----------



## Yagilrallae (30. Dezember 2008)

Ganze 4 von 12 Dungeoons in Nordend auf nonhero hast Du bis dato geschafft, aber willst gleich hero ...
In BC haste lediglich Bollwerk mal clearen können.

Wie massig Vorposter schon erwähnten: Da passt Dein equip bei weitem noch nicht!

Mit Deinem jetzigen Equip hätte Gewissenskonflikte überhaupt irgendwo als Tank in der warteschleife zu stehen

Critimmun ab wann?
*689 Verteidigungswertung entspricht 540 Verteidigung*


Verzaubern: 
Vert.-Wertung auf Brust / Schild / Umhang
+6 Werte Armschienen
Aldor, oder Seher-Verzauberung auf Schultern mit Vertd.-Wertung+Ausweichen
HdZ Verzauberung auf Kopf mit Vert.-Wertung
sämtliche AP/Abhärtungs-/TW-Sockel raus, dafür Stamina und Vert-Wertung
Lasss Dir ingame Schmiedekunst posten und geh im AH shoppen, sollte das Gold nicht für die vernünftigen epic-teile reichen, lass Dir das blaue Tank-Zeug craften, alleine dort ist auch schon massig Vert-Wertung zu finden.

Erkennbar ist kaum ein Ansatz, das Du tatsächlich irgenwie Ahnung vom Tanken hast, daher rate ich Dir auf jeden Fall: ÜB in Nonheros weiter und farme dort equip.
Um es der gruppe selbst auf nonhero entspannter zu machen und nicht zum gespött der Tanks zu werden: verzaubere richtig auf richtige Items!
Wie gesagt es gibt massig blaue Items die kaum gold kosten und gecraftet werden können!

Und ja, es sit definitiv locker machbar, sich auf nonhero soweit zu equippen, das man critimmun in die heros wandern kann und dies mit weit mehr als 22k HP.


----------



## soul6 (30. Dezember 2008)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Aus der Sicht eines Heilers:
> 
> Ich habe keine Probleme auch lower equipte Tanks zu heilen. Hatte ich nie und werde ich nie haben. Wenn diese Tanks jedoch keinerlei Pausen einlegen, damit ich mein Mana nachtanken kann bzw. sich für die Imba Roxxor Gamer halten und in einem Stück durch die Ini rennen wollen, werd ich sauer. Das ist dann meist der Zeitpunkt, an dem uns der Tank verlässt ^^
> 
> Aber wie schon vorher gesagt: such dir den einen oder anderen netten Heiler raus und geht Inis für Equip. Dann sollte es auch mit dem Leben als vielumschwärmter Tank klappen.




und gleich nochmals sign /  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiele eine Priesterin ja auch :-))
Und genau das ist der Grund, warum ich (sollte es random sein) immer entweder als Tank mit meiner Heilerin (hab sogar 2 davon) oder als
Heilerin mit einem meiner Tanks (hab ich derzeit leider nur einen) die Inis mache.
Das ist eingespielt und es wird auf den Manabalken geachtet.
Ist doch wirklich logisch : Hat mein Heiler kein Mana, bin ich auch als tank schnell tot. 
Umgekehrt : Achtet mein Tank nicht auf meinen Manabalken, ...... siehe oben.... wieder tot^^ ! 

Kurzes LOL gefällig ?
Randomtank kommt in Gruppe; Pala ; rusht wie blöde durch die Ini, bis er plötzlich schreit : Heal,Heal ...... !!!!
Bin leider noch 2 Räume weiter hinten gesessen und hab genußvoll meinen Brunch mit Tränken und Essen verbracht.
Tank: "wo seit ihr denn ?"
Wir: "machen gerade Party, etwas weiter hinten"
Tank: "?"
Wir: "was sagt dir das Wort "OOM" ?"
Tank:"?"
Wir:"O=out  O=off  M=Mana"
Tank:"?"
Wir:"Bist du blöde oder ist deine "?" Taste hängengeblieben ?"
Tank: keine Antwort, man hatte nur das Gefühl, das irgendwie gerade ein ? über seinem Haupt schwebt  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nochmals Wir: "also kurze Erklärung: kein Mana (blauer Balken unter deiner Lebensanzeige) = kein Heal ! alles klar?"

ok, es kam dann keine Antwort mehr, weil er plötzlich weg war und dann wir das ? über dem Kopf hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Descartes (30. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war mit 70 Tank und habe dann bis 80 wieder als DD gequestet. Dort entlich angekommen erstmal einiegermaßen gutes Equip besorgt und wieder auf Tank umgeskillt. Nun kommt es vor das man all abendlich zu den unterschiedlichsten Schlachtzügen und innis eingeladen wird. Heute wurde ich alleine 2 mal wieder freundlich aus der Gruppe gebeten weil dem einen der Wert, dem anderen der Wert nicht passte.
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid für dich, aber bei deinem abhärtungs, verteidigungswertungs misch masch und trotzdem nicht kritimmun würd selbst ich dich nur non heros tanken lassen von VF bis höchsten hds.

Es gibt genug themen wo du rauslesen hättest können, was der tank an equip braucht, mal von stats zu schweigen.

WoW ist halt kein mädchenpensionat, wo jeder einfach mal skills wechseln kann und sagt ich bin tank gebt mir all eure epixx.

Und mal unter uns, was machst du mit wille auf deiner waffe?

btw. als ich dein beitrag gelesen habe klang es so als ob die anderen die bösen währen und lieber ihren full t7 freund mitnehmen als dich. Aber bei dem was du vorzeigst und so leid es mir tut. Ich würds nicht anders machen.

Tanken, ist mit verantwortung verbunden und du musst dein equip für die vorgesehene arbeit anpassen.

Auserdem wenn du schon an deinen füßen und brust die frost ressi trägst sockel da mal was anderes rein, wie deff.

Und noch wegen den sockeln allgemein. Manche tanks halten es so sie sockel bis zur critimmunität, 
Blaue Sockel -> &#8222;Robuste&#8220; Steine mit Verteidigung und Ausdauer
Rote Sockel -> &#8222;Bruchfeste&#8220; Steine mit Ausweichen und Verteidigung
Gelbe Sockel -> &#8222;Kompakte&#8220; Steine mit reiner Verteidigung


nachdem du deine critt immunität hast kannste ruhig alles mit ausdauer zupflastern oder ausweichen / parrieren, etc.... solang du nicht wieder unter dne wert fällst.

ist bisl lang geworden und hoffe auch verständlich.


----------



## Elracu (30. Dezember 2008)

Sry, mit deiner Ausrüstung würde ich mich nicht mal in einer normalen Ini trauen und die sind einfach. Krit-Immun war ich schon mit Lvl. 78 (540) - richtige Berufswahl sollte wohl angebracht sein.  Geh ins AH besorg dir das blaue Tankzeug, bei genügend Gold kannst du auch gleich das Epic-Zeug holen.

Zusätzlich kann noch Verteidigungswertung auf Brust, Rücken usw. verzaubert werden. Handschuhe evtl Waffenmeister (Parrierwertung und +2% Bedrohung)
Gürtel noch extra Sockel möglich. 

Und Abhärtung gehört definitiv nicht zum Tanken. Wozu braucht man Willenskraft auf Waffe? 

Bis jetzt eine Schande als Tank (Ausrüstung!). Wie es mit deinem Skill aussieht kann ich und werde ich auch nicht bewerten.

Es sollte klar sein, dass man nicht sofort die perfekte Ausrüstung hat - aber momentan sieht es schlecht bei dir aus.

Folgendes solltest du machen:

1. Ausrüstung kaufen (Blau/Epic) oder gleich richtigen Beruf wählen
2. korrekte Verzauberungen
3. korrekte Sockel

Danach solltest du für die normalen Inis und die ersten paar Heros bereit sein.


----------



## DarkØm3n (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch nur rund 3 Seiten durchgelesen, daher weiß ich nicht ob folgendes schon geschrieben wurde.
Würden die Leute jetzt einen Tank suchen, du dich meldest und dein Equipment sehen, würde ich mich nicht wundern, warum du abgelehnt wirst. Nein, der Grund ist nicht, dass die Sachen zu schlecht sind, sondern der, dass z.B, die Wille VZ drauf ist. Da denken die Leute: ''Wtf, Tank mit Wille auf waffe = Noob!!!'' ''Da wipeds ja nur, der kann sicher nix!''
Und wie auch schon geschrieben wurde, solltest du deine Abhärtungssockel und Angriffskrft Sockel lieber durch Verteidigungswertungssteine doer ähnliche mit ausdauer, Parieren, AUsweichen etc. belegen. 

Ist ja leider nichts dran zu ändern, dass nur die guten Leute gesucht werden, damit man ja schnell und sicher irgendwo durchkommt. Natürlich muss der Tank nicht nur volles epic anhaben, er MUSS JEDER Instanz kennen, sonst geht ja nüscht, aber anderes Thema.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass sehr viele Leute nach der HP nur schauen: ''mhhh Tank mit nur 22k HP unbuffed? Geht ja gar nicht!''

In dem Sinne,
Grüße Dark


----------



## tahref (30. Dezember 2008)

Leute gibs... die gibs garnicht !! DU bist einfach der perfekt beispiel....
Mit dem gear wundert Du Dich das Du geflamed wirst ? 
Non hero würd dein Equip gut sein... warum sollte man Dich Hero mitnehmen wollen ? Was tust Du für Dein Char das Du mitgenommen werden sollst ? Du hast nix... willst aber alles haben !!! Tu mal was und beweg Dein arsch in der WOW. 

Alle questbelohnungen sind besser wie Deine selbst gecraftete Frostresi rotz (falls diese überhaupt von Dir sind)... 

Das ist auf jeden fall ein MIMIMI thread. Du gehst bestimmt mit der hoffnung in die ini das der healer alles weg heilt.. auch Deine faulheit !!!


----------



## Urka (30. Dezember 2008)

lol nice.

Was ist denn bitteschoen mit dein EQ passiert bzw. skillung ?

Frostressibrust/taile/schuhe ? o0 
Abhärtungssockel ? o0
Wille auf der Waffe ? o0
Rache/Schildhieb geskillt ? o0
Durchdringendes Hulen geskillt ? o0
PvP, Meele trinket ? o0

Lies dir am besten mal das Krieger Guide von Kungen- Ensidia (früher nihilum) durch. Da steht alles ueber den Krieger (TANK) drin. Wie man ihn spielt und skill/sockelt etc.

Flames lohnen sich nicht schaue eh hier nicht mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (30. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja man sollte für Heros/raids schon mind. Crit immun + hitcap mitbringen Critimmun ist jetzt nich so schwer zu erreichen ich hab nur Prob mit dem Hitcap was sich aber auch langsam einpendelt^^
> 
> Fals ich falsch liege Korrektur bitte
> 
> ...



ehm.. mag sein dass das Ansichtssache ist, aber ein Tank braucht kein hitcap^^
Hitcap verfeinert nur nochmal den Aggro-Aufbau, jedoch ist es fast unmöglich einem guten Tank aggro zu klauen wie z.b. bei Flickwerk wo es ja nur auf dmg ankommt
Ich komm ohne Interesse an hit auf 222

@Edit: Wahrscheinlich an sich selbst geskillt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (30. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> ps hier mein Armorlink: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...on&n=Gohaar




Sry das ich das jetzt mal so sage, aber das is kein tank eq, das is schrott, nur weil du meinst das du 3 selbstgeschmiedete epics hast (die frostresi). denkst du du wärstn tank?
schau mal deine waffe an, die is schrott, außerdem hastde zu wenig life, das reicht für ne normale inni,  dann biostde mit dem eq zu 100% NICHT crt imun  [ok ich bin mit meinem warri auchned crt imun, hab aber soviel life das das ned auffällt]



Edit:   

Hier isd mein Armory Link

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ad&n=Ultimo


Wie gesagt ich bin nicht crush imun, aber da ich 26k Life ub habe fällt das ned weiter auf, da ich schon Mit befehlsruf auf 28k komme ;P


P.s. ich geh im mom ned raiden, nur heros



Nochn Edit:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-talents....on&n=Gohaar   Bistdu dumm? Du hast keine 1h Waffen Speziallisierung gesklillt? keine Fokusierte Wut? Hallo? 

P.s. Durchdringendes heulen is fürn arsch!!!


----------



## n0n4m3 (30. Dezember 2008)

als Heiler mit 750 Wiperessistenz finde ich es immer Witzig, wenn "Tanks" geonehittet werden, oder ein "Tank" mit ner 2-H Waffe vor einem steht und meint, so mache er viel mehr Schaden.


----------



## Caidy (30. Dezember 2008)

oh man ^^ 

also als erstes, bei jmd der willenskraft auf der waffe hat wär ich von vornerein stutzig ob er seine Klasse verstanden hat ^^
genauso wie das sockeln von abhärtung in frostresisachen.... da kommt mir nur als Gedanke: Nen Epicgeiler der im pvp roxorn will.
die brust könnte man locker 2x den  ausd und vert (oder wie auch immer die neuen steinchen sind) sockeln. oder halt nur ausd und nur vert statt abh. denn Letzteres bringt dir im PVE NIX!


zu den trinkets, nun es gibt bessere beim hoch lvln :3

du hast auch viel zuwenig blockwertung in meinen augen als Krieger.

ich würde dir in einer normalen ini ne chance geben, aber in na hc nicht.

als def krieger solltest du wirklich ersteinmal schauen das du  critimmun wirst, denn das ist das a und o.

die hitwertung ist vllt wichtig, aber nicht das non plus ultra wenn man nur in ein paar inis gehen möchte.

und etwas mehr ausdauer wäre auch was. ich weiß atk ist wichtig als warri zum tanken, aber denke wenn du ausd und vert sockel genommen hättest sehe das ganze schon besser aus. ( es gibt auch sockel die 2 werte haben zB ausd UND atk)


----------



## Zoli666 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute!

Also ich hab mir das Equip nicht angeschaut, aber wenns so ist, dann solltest du dir wirklich anderes Epuip holen. Mehr sag ich dazu nicht, da ja schon zig Vorposts dieses Problem erkannt haben.

Ich möchte eigentlich hier noch was anderes fragen bzw. eure Meinung dazu haben.

Ich habe im September angefangen WOW zu zocken als DD Krieger. Nachdem in unserer Gilde ein 2. Tank fehlte habe ich vor ca. 3 Wochen umgeskillt und angefangen Tank zu spielen. Mittlerweile denke ich, dass mein Epuip nicht so schlecht ist und meine Werte auch nicht unbedingt schlecht (Post vom Arsenal siehe unten). Trotzdem habe ich in Hc Inis das problem die Aggro zu halten. Ich hätte noch als andere Waffen den Hammer der stillen Trauer und das Schwert Klinge der Inhaltslosen Leere. 

Trotzdem wurde ich neulich für Turm Hero wegen meiner Deff Wertung!!!! (max. 547) und zu wenig HP  ca. 25,5k nicht mitgenommen. HC schaffte ich mit einer Gruppe dort nach 2 Wipes am Anfang (bis die Gruppe eingespielt war) den ersten Boss nicht, obwohl ich dort die Aggro sehr gut halten konnte. 

Naja vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich schnell und viel Aggro aufbaue (Donnerknall, Verwüsten, Heldenhafter Stoss, etc.) weiss ich, aber wie ich im weiteren Verlauf bei mehr als 3 Mobs die Aggro halte weiss ich nicht.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Zoli

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ngyr&n=Zoli


----------



## Birk (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele selber nen Deffkrieger.. und ich kenne das..
Immer heißt es:  Nein, du musst critimmun sein und mindestens 25k Life unbuffed haben 

Naja gegen die Kiddys die nur noch FreeLoot wollen kann man 2 Sachen machen als frischer 80er:
1.Normale Inis gehen um das Equip auf einen guten Stand zu bringen... ich meine, wann ist man bei BC schon sofort hero gegangen?
2. Sachen aus dem AH kaufen, da gibt es oft einige gute Deffsachen... kosten halt etwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja Viel Spaß noch, lass dich nicht entmutigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: HitCap bei einem Tank?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Trefferwertung ist was für DDs.. bei Tanks ist das ziemlich unwichtig.. 80 sein reicht zum treffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (30. Dezember 2008)

Birk schrieb:


> 1.Normale Inis gehen um das Equip auf einen guten Stand zu bringen... ich meine, wann ist man bei BC schon sofort hero gegangen?



*rechtgeb*

in BC vor irgendeinem dusseldreckspatch musste man noch Ruf farmen für hero keys und nicht jeder vollidiot konnte so einfach mal so in ne hero rein, da musste man die selbe ini schon paar mal auf normal gemacht haben...

aber heute... kommte in ne gruppe für ne hero, frägt der eine wie denn der boss xy geht... auf die frage ob er schonmal auf normal hier war könnt ihr euch ja denken....


----------



## Caidy (30. Dezember 2008)

das stimmt... da konnte man wenigstens davon ausgehen das jeder die bosse wenigstens auf normal kennt...


----------



## youngceaser (30. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> ps hier mein Armorlink: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...on&n=Gohaar


also ertmal wenn du schon des dun baldar trinket an hast dann wenigstens des epische immerhin hast du auch den ruf dafür 



BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nich auf Gorgonnash ...
> 
> Sobald die hören:
> 
> ...


Bin zwar kein heiler aber critimmun ist schon wichtig da man schnell in probleme kommt vorallem kommt 1 crit selten allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja ne Seite hat mir mal ausgespuckt das beim DK das Hitcap für 2 !händer bei über 900 liegt :S
> 
> aber sonst je nach Klasse glaube ich zwischen 220 - 400(?)


jo unterscheided sich noch nach nah-fernkämpfer 1nen 2händer oder 2 1händer und natürlich von der jeweiligen skillung am besten in dem forum nachschauen


----------



## neon1705 (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich versuche jetz mal ruhig und sachlich zu bleiben ich selbst spiele deftank und bin eigendlich recht erfolgreich
ich kann dir nur ein paar tips geben..

1.such dir leute im arsenalraus...die dir zusagen wo du meinst sie sind gute tanks ich nehme dort meistens kungen von der gilde ensidia...
2.sprich mit anderen dir fähigen tanks infos austauschen wie man wo am besten tank lass dir unter die arme greifen...
3.versuche nicht mit frostresi zu tanken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4.überarbeite nochmal dein ganzes equipt und geh dir erstmal entweder gold farmen oder paar erze damit du dir den titanschildwall herstellen kannst
5.versuche so schnell es geht eine verteidigungswertung von 540 zu erreichen...die hat bei einem tank oberste priorität alles andere ist erstmal unwichtig wen du dann den wert hast kannst du entweder einzelne werte wie ausweichen parrieren und sowas sockeln um dann versuchen passiv crit immun zu werden oder aber auch wichtig ist ausdauer....ich persöhnlich ziehe ausdauer vor
6.lese im offiziellen krieger foren..dort stehen schon einige hilfreiche guides die dort verfasst wurden sind und wen man es nicht versteht kann man es ja fragen aber benutze zuerst die suchfunktion....
7.benutze gewissen datenbanken um dir die gesuchten items rauszusuchen zum beispiel ist die buffet datenbank dafür besten geeignet
8.sofern du alles verfolgst solltest du eigendlich dein ziel erreichen..eines aber musst du selbst hinbekommen undzwar ruhig zu bleiben als tank es gibt gruppen mit den wipet man nur und es frustriert es ist klar wen es eins gibt was ich als tank gelernt habe ist es ruhig zu bleiben und die situation mit humor zu nehmen..so verschafft man sich nen platz auf der fl und wir auch weiterhin gefragt ob man hier und dahin mitkommen möchte
9.versuche auch viel gedult mitzubringen...nicht alles klappt immer so wie man es gerne hätte aber wen du gedult hast hast du schonmal eine sehr wichtige tugend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiteres fällt mir momentan nicht ein solltest du fragen haben kannst du dich ruhig an mich wenden

Hier mal der arsenal link von meinen tank
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...dor&n=Golag

viel spass ich drück dir die daumen


----------



## Monyesak (30. Dezember 2008)

btw in nordend is kalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reviver (30. Dezember 2008)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber zum Thema Abhärtung:

Abhärtung trägt dazu bei critimmun zu werden, denn auch Abhärtung hat eine Chance den Gegner nicht kritisch treffen zu lassen.
In dem Fall kann man die Prozentwerte einfach addieren, was in seinem Fall eine 1,01%ige Chance ist nicht kritisch getroffen zu werden.
Plus die Chance durch Verteidigung nicht kritisch getroffen zu werden von 2,68%. Gleich 3,69%! Benötigt werden 5,60% um critimmun zu werden.

Jedoch sollte man, wenn man die Wahl hat, Verteidigungswertung der Abhärtungswertung immer vorziehen, da sie auch noch die Parier- Ausweich- und Blockchance erhöht!


----------



## Tomminocka (30. Dezember 2008)

Thomeek schrieb:


> aber kungen von ensidia hat ja net mal ganz 200



So Leute, ich lese hier ne Menge Müll:

Das wichtigste, was ein Tank!!!!! benötigt ist leider die Kritimmunität, mit Hitcap ist hier also nicht Trefferwertung gemeint, sondern das Hitcap(der Wert, ab dem es nichts mehr bringt, noch mehr + auf diesen Wert zu packen, da es keinen Einfluss mehr hat) seiner Verteidigungswirkung.

Mobs, die mindestens ein Level(oder zwei, bitte um Korrektur, wenn nötig) über dem Tank sind oder das selbe Level haben, haben eine 5%Chance auf einen kritischen Treffer, der Tank muss also soviel Def-Wertung sammeln, dass er diese 5% abdeckt. Meines Erachtens nach liegt der Wert auf Level 80 bei 540.

Trefferwertung ist für einen DD mit 2Waffen viel wichtiger, da die Trefferwertung automatisch auf 75% absinkt, wenn man in der Offhand eine Waffe legt.

Ich glaube nicht, dass dies passiert, wenn der Tank ein Schild in der Hand hat. Bei Zauberklassen benötigt man auch Trefferwertung, wie die sich zusammensetzt, keine Ahnung. Auch DD's mit einer Zweihandwaffe benötigen Trefferwertung, aber bei Weitem nicht soviel, wie DD's, die mit 2 1Händern kämpfen, ausnahme stellt hier natürlich der Furor-Krieger mit Titan's Grip dar.

Als Tank würde ich dann auch viel lieber die Waffenkundewertung der Trefferwertung bevorzugen


----------



## Gregorius (30. Dezember 2008)

Hm, also ich selber bin Palatank und seit einigen Wochen auf 80. Ich habe noch keine Hero- oder Raid-Instanz gesehen bisher. Warum? Weil ich nicht wollte! In meiner Gilde sind alle recht locker und Wipen sich auch mal durch, aber ich selbst lehne es einfach ab unterequipt irgendwo mitzugehen!

Seit gestern bin ich endlich Critimun (sogar für Raids, hab nun 545 Def, also eigentlich zu viel), und das OHNE Enchants, nichtmal die zusötzlichen Sockel auf Arm, Hände und Gürtel habe ich derzeit! Also sollte hier niemand erzählen man bräuchte Heroics für Critimunität! Ich habe ein paar Teile aus Nonheros an, einiges an Schmiedeteilen, die man auch im AH oder beim Schmied des Vertrauens bekommen kann (noch keine Titanstahl-Sachen!!!), und noch 4 oder 5 Teile aus BC-Raids, also nichts dramatisches.

Heute Abend werde ich dann guten Gewissens das erste mal eine Hero-Ini besuchen...

Nicht falsch verstehen, mich regt dieses Rumreiten auf den Stats auch extrem auf, aber wenn man deutlich unterequipt ist, sollte man selbst schon die Handbremse ziehen! Man muss für Heros nicht Critimun sein, aber etwas über 500 Def sollte man schon haben, damit man wenigstens nur vereinzelt mal nen Crit bekommt und eine reelle Chance besteht die Bosskämpfe wenigstens beim 2. oder 3. mal ohne Crit zu überstehen (1-2% Crit sind bei Heroics nicht soooo viel).

Was Hit angeht, da bin ich leider noch sehr weit unten. Allerdings unterschätzt ihr Hit doch deutlich, gerade in Heroics und Raids! Jeder Fehlschlag von euch der Pariert etc wird setzt den Swingtimer des Gegners zurück und er schlägt schneller zu, was zu mehr Schaden bei euch führt! Wenn ihr dann noch eine sehr schnelle Waffe tragen solltet, dann kann allein das trotz Critimunität schon dazu führen, dass der Heiler nicht mehr hinterher kommt...

Ausgewogen sollte ein Equip sein, nicht zu einseitig, nur dann kann gut und flexibel getankt werden. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Daniel

Edit: Hier mein Armory-Link: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...os&n=Holdan
Wie zu sehen ist, ist hier keine Hexerei und es sind ausschließlich leicht zu beschaffene Gegenstände dabei, keine Rufbelohnungen, keine epischen Schmiedesachen, keine Heroics. Das Equip sollte eigentlich JEDER locker besorgen können, und mit Enchants kann man sich auch 1-2 Teile sparen um Critimun zu sein!


----------



## LordKlobb (30. Dezember 2008)

Also das Problem sich als frischer 80 er bzw zu bc zeiten als frischer 70 er en ordentliches Tnk gear zuzulegen kann ich bestätigen.
Also nach kara konnte ich mich nich durch non heros un ein paar leichte heros rantasten um dort equip zu sammeln, dann fing es an....


T4 farmen war nicht leicht den Für instanzen mit t4 drops maggi gruul etc ) wurden mit großer vorliebe T5 ,T6 tanks benutzt damits schneller und leichter geht...(Healer hatten bei uns aufm server das selbe problem)

Also is es echt mehr glückssache mit dem eq farmen....

und eq allein is nihc alles, klar die basics sollte man haben, also critimmun un en bissl auf crush immun hinarbeiten, hp is auch net verkehrt....

aber was bringt mir en imba set wenn ich zu blöd bin die agro vom boss zu halten...kenne genug beispiele.


btw:

ich hab mit 77 en besseres tank eq als du, das soll jetz nich böse gemeint rüber kommen aber mh...dein eq is echt net gut...allein das schwert 


1. is es viieeeeeel zu langsam
2. hat es keine brauchbaren attribute ( ausdauer,deff, usw )
3. wad will en krieger mit wille??????
         hat genauso viel sinn wie int^^

kannst ja ma bei mir kuckn, plz net über berufe wundern, hab erst neu geskillt un war bissher zu faul zum farmen xD

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Klobberin


----------



## Nerdavia (30. Dezember 2008)

Das beste an dem Thread hier sind die ganzen Abkürzungen und Verenglischungen (nennt man das so ??)...jeder World of Warcraft Spieler denkt das ist selbstverständlich das dies auch jeder versteht. Ist es so schwer manche Sachen auszuschreiben oder auch mal auf Deutsch zu schreiben...anscheinend haben manche schon die Sprache verlernt in der dieses Forum hier ist, kann das sein.


----------



## Gregorius (30. Dezember 2008)

LordKlobb schrieb:


> und eq allein is nihc alles, klar die basics sollte man haben, also critimmun un en bissl auf crush immun hinarbeiten, hp is auch net verkehrt....



Nur nebenbei:
Es gibt in WotLK keine Crushing Blows (Schmetternde Schläge @über mir) mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Critimunität ist mit WotLK WESENTLICH leichter als noch in BC, wie man an meinem Equip gut sehen kann...


----------



## Monyesak (30. Dezember 2008)

glaubt ihr der TE holt sich auf eure Eq's einen runter?

besorg dir mehr deff und geh vom frostresi weg, mehr gibts net zu sagen


----------



## Würmchen (30. Dezember 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Das beste an dem Thread hier sind die ganzen Abkürzungen und Verenglischungen (nennt man das so ??)...jeder World of Warcraft Spieler denkt das ist selbstverständlich das dies auch jeder versteht. Ist es so schwer manche Sachen auszuschreiben oder auch mal auf Deutsch zu schreiben...anscheinend haben manche schon die Sprache verlernt in der dieses Forum hier ist, kann das sein.



welche abkürzungen verstehst du denn nicht ?

kann ich dir behilflich sein ?


----------



## Nerdavia (30. Dezember 2008)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Du sprichst du Lösung doch schon an. Wiped auch mal, weil euer Tank nicht perfekt ist.
> Da WoW aber zu einem "only Perfekts or n00bs" game mutiert, ist es leider unpraktisch.
> 
> Ich habs als DD aber auch nicht imma leicht.
> ...





Das da ist nur ein Beispielpost....ist das selbstverständlich das dies jeder versteht ?? Mal ehrlich.


----------



## Yhoko (30. Dezember 2008)

moin,

vollkommen richtig. geht mir als deep-holy ebendso. wenn man eine einladung bekommt, werden dann neuerdings die charwerte abgefragt. wenn man sich dann als rooky und noch am ausrüsten zu erkennen gibt ( weil man ja ehrlich ist ), war es das dann mit der gruppe. verlangt wird neuerdings scheinbar mindestens full t7 und am besten noch nach vorgeschriebener skillung geschult. neulinge haben es nicht leicht und so allmählig fange ich persöhnlich an nur noch mit bestimmten spielern mit zu gehen. denn nur solche spieler verdienen es dann auch später selber unterstützt zu werden. das selbe problem denke ich mir besteht auch bei den tanks. erst wird immer nach tanks und heilern geschrien, aber selber wird so was nicht gespielt ( ist halt anstrengend und man trägt die last des raids ). geschweige denn mal, diesen beiden charklassen wird geholfen sich auszurüsten oder ihnen wird anderweitig unterstützung zu teil.

fazit : selber schuld wenn es an heilern und tanks fehlt !!

yhoko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reviver (30. Dezember 2008)

Wiped - *scheitern*
LF DD für nexus hero mindestens 2k DPS - *Suche Schadensverursacher für Nexus Heroisch, mindestens zweitausend Schaden pro Sekunde*
LF DD für ...hero - *Suche Schadensverursacher für eine Heroische Instanz
*


----------



## Dragonheart213 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke auch dass bissl viel auf die Stats geachtet wird. Bei uns müssen viele Tanks sogar Nonhero critimmun sein.


----------



## Uldart (30. Dezember 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Das da ist nur ein Beispielpost....ist das selbstverständlich das dies jeder versteht ?? Mal ehrlich.




Wo ist denn da dein Problem, was ist denn daran nicht zu verstehen ?

DD = Damage Dealer

LF = Suche nach..

hero = Heroische Instanz

Das sind doch ganz normale Ausdrücke aus der Onlinespilewelt und die sollte auch jeder verstehen der ein Onlinespiel spielt !


----------



## Würmchen (30. Dezember 2008)

öhm eigentlich schon, das ist ja noch harmlos

die abkürzung kommt nicht unbedingt von WoW (world of warcraft) sondern kommt vom chatten allgemein.
hier soll und muss es teilweise schnell gehen und man bezieht sich auf abkürzungen

immerwerdende anfragen wie looking for Groug/Member werden dann halt nur noch mit LFG oder LFM abgekürzt.

wenn du aber zum Beispiel eine schadensklasse beschreiben willst , ist es ainfach zu lkang immer zu schreiben

ich bin eine schadensklasse,..
dazu kommt noch das nicht alle deutsch können und im Internet meist englisch verwendet wird

Damage dealer = Schadensklasse = DD

so dann auch LF DD

DPS = damage per second ist eigentlich schon eine im spiel selber verwendete abkürzung und sollte nicht mehr erleitert werden müssen

der rest sind fachausdrücke die in jeder lebenslange für bestimmte sachen verwendet werde.

zum Beispiel Baustelle... was ist ein pollier ? geht der überalle mit schwämchen und lappen hinterher das alles glänzt ?

mfg

edit ui ui was für fehler drinne, also bitte überlest diese mal schnell


----------



## Philipo789 (30. Dezember 2008)

ich hoffe das is nen scherz die schlachtzüge sind zwar einfach geworden aber wenn man net mal das deffcap von bc erreicht is das traurig........
such dir  nen schmied und lass dir sachen baun oder renn normale inis aber mit den eq würde dich bei uns auf sever net mal einer mit Heros nehmen weil du 
umkippst wie eine fliege........


----------



## Ehras (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab selber auf 70 Defftank gespielt und wollte auf 80 auch damit weiter machen. Jedoch werden meiner Meinung nach die Tanks viel zu sehr unter druck gesetzt(was der Grund war warum ich nun DD bin).
Die meisten wissen anscheinend nicht worauf es beim Equip von Tanks ankommt und bewerten nur nach Lebenspunkten. Das wichtigste ist erstmal das man Critimun wird sonst ist man so schnell weg vom Fenster so schnell kann kaum ein Heiler reagieren. Natürlich schadet ein guter Gesundheitswert nicht weil es dem Heiler die Arbeit erleichter jedoch bin ich der Meinung das Ausweichen, Blocken und Parieren vor Lebenspunkte steht denn wer weniger Schaden bekommt braucht weniger Heilung und spart somit Mana und Nerven des/der Heiler.


Ps: bitte verzeiht mir die nicht vorhandenen Satzzeichen und mangelnde Rechtschreibung ich hab das nur auf die schnelle mal abgetippt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG Ehras  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torglosch (30. Dezember 2008)

Also rauswerfen würde ich dich nun nicht sofort, aber deine verzauberungen und sockel lassen einen schon daran zweifeln das du das Spielsystem zum tanken verstanden hast. Auch lassen sich einige Items leicht gegen bessere (brauchbare zum tanken) ersetzen indem einfach ein paar quests gemacht werden. Die Buffed Itemsuche liefert da schnelle Hilfe.

Wenn jemand nicht dannach ausschaut als hätte er seine Klasse verstanden dann darf man durchaus daran zweifeln das er seinen "Job" hinbekommt, abgesehen davon das man sich das mit unpassendem equip nur selbst schwer macht.


----------



## Nerdavia (30. Dezember 2008)

Uldart schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da dein Problem, was ist denn daran nicht zu verstehen ?
> 
> DD = Damage Dealer
> 
> ...





Ja genau....das sind die Ausdrücke die bei World of Warcraft verwendet werden....bei Herr der Ringe online zum Beispiel schreibt man das noch normal.
Ihr müsst euch nicht schämen....ihr World of Warcraft Spieler seid nun mal inzwischen ein wenig....wie soll ich es ausdrücken.....na **anders**  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Dezember 2008)

Kurz und knapp:

Neuen Tanks eine Chance geben? Auf jedenfall! Wenn sie sich diese verdient haben!

Soll heißen:

Der "Nachwuchs" kommt nur voran wenn er auch mitgenommen wird! Aber deshalb sollte sich keiner so "dumm" verhalten und nen Tank mitnehmen der gerade ein Tankskillung + Schild hat! 

Zum tanken gehört geringfügig mehr!

Skill & Ausrüstung!

Skill mag ich nicht beurteilen läßt sich aber in jeder normalen Instanz farmen!^^

Ausrüstung.... hier bei Buffed gibts ein Kriegerforum in dem schon in BC hervorragend beschrieben war und für Nordend aktualisiert wurde! Dort findest du die beste Ausrüstung für Tanks aus Quests usw... mehr als du bisher überhaupt an fragen hast!

Viel Spaß mit der kleinen Tankbibel! ;-)


----------



## Uldart (30. Dezember 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ja genau....das sind die Ausdrücke die bei World of Warcraft verwendet werden....bei Herr der Ringe online zum Beispiel schreibt man das noch normal.
> Ihr müsst euch nicht schämen....ihr World of Warcraft Spieler seid nun mal inzwischen ein wenig....wie soll ich es ausdrücken.....na **anders**
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Ich habe selber HDRO gespielt und da werden die selben Ausdrücke und Abkürzungen verwendet

2. Nicht die WoW Spieler sind ein spezielles Völkchen, sondern die HDRO Spieler sind wie du es ausdrückst **anders** und unterscheiden sich von den meisten anderen Onlinespielern


----------



## Well! (30. Dezember 2008)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Ich habs als DD aber auch nicht imma leicht.
> 
> "LF DD für nexus hero mindestens 2k DPS"
> HALLO gehts noch?
> ...



Wenn du keine 2k Dps in ner Hero machst, solltest du drüber nachdenken, ob du die falsche klasse spielst. Selbst mit Blauem q Equip und Grünen Items ist es verdammt einfach, über 2k zu machen.
Was das zweite angeht, ... ja, das nervt mich auch.
Zum TE:
Du solltest vielleicht noch nen paar inis gehn, und dir Trinkets und vllt nen Waffen Entchant zulegen, das nich so lächerlich ausschaut ^^


----------



## Sonecc (30. Dezember 2008)

Ein Tank sollte wenigstes annähernd Critimmun sein, was nicht so das Riesenproblem ist.
Ist ein Tank annähernd critimmun, heile ich ihn gerne, alles andere ist purer stress, der eben nur dadurch kommt, dass der Tank zu faul oder geizig war sich zu enchanten.
Ich beschwere mich übrigens auch nicht, wenn man mich nach meiner Zaubermacht fragt, sondern beantworte die Frage und denke mir meinen Teil. Ich finde jedenfalls, um sich zu beschweren sollte man schon ein Equip haben, welches Tankfähig ist.

Die Chance von 3% dass dich Crits treffen sind einfach zu hoch, bei deinen 22k Leben biste in Heros dann schonmal ganz schnell am Ende.
Was du als Tank mit Abhärtung willst, verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich


----------



## Würmchen (30. Dezember 2008)

Well! schrieb:


> Wenn du keine 2k Dps in ner Hero machst, solltest du drüber nachdenken, ob du die falsche klasse spielst. Selbst mit Blauem q Equip und Grünen Items ist es verdammt einfach, über 2k zu machen.
> Was das zweite angeht, ... ja, das nervt mich auch.
> Zum TE:
> Du solltest vielleicht noch nen paar inis gehn, und dir Trinkets und vllt nen Waffen Entchant zulegen, das nich so lächerlich ausschaut ^^



du spielst bestimmt jäger oder Dk ^^


----------



## EMaN1984 (30. Dezember 2008)

naja, die trinkets sin crap zum tanken, gibts bessere auch aus questbelohnung, und warum die abhärtung und ap gesockelt haste versteh ich auch nicht, naja ap um tps zu pushen aber da würd ich lieber stärke und bew nehmen, auf abhärtung kannst ganz verzichten, aber sollten dir hier best schon 10 andere User minimum gesagt haben

Edit: und warum hast du wille auf waffe enchantet oO, wegen hp reg, der is fürn a°°°°, nim lieber mungo oder sowas, aber kein wille, das für Priester und vllt Warlocks, aber doch nicht für tanks


----------



## smurfirized (30. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen, seid ihr auch schon alle da? ;-)

Das Tank-Leben ist schon hart und schwer. Es steckt leider viel Arbeit in einem Tank-Charakter, ständig versucht man seine Ausrüstung, Werte und Skillung zu optimieren.
Mein kleiner Tank ist auch noch net optimal, aber er reicht schon für Heros.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...za&n=Ghimli

Meine Empfehlung an den TE:

1. Überarbeite Deine Skillung, nicht sinnvoll sind m.E.: Durchdringendes Heulen, Grausamkeit, Sicherung und verbesserte Zauberreflexion; stattdessen: 1h-Waffen-Spezialisierung und Fokussierte Wut
2. Überarbeite Deine Ausrüstung, der Wyrmruhpakt meint es gut mit uns Tanks, zumindest mit der Anfangsausrüstung
3. Skille Deine Juwelierskunst, damit Du Dir den Titanring und die Titankette des Erdenwächters bauen kannst
4. Falls Du keinen Bergbauer hast, schmeiß die Kürschnerei weg und lerne es, auf Bergbau 450 bringt Dir die Zähigkeit nochmal 500 hp
5. Lass Dir den Titanschildwall und die getemperten Sachen bauen, damit bringst Du Deine Verteidigungswertung um einiges weiter

Ich spiele gerne Tank.

Und nur so nebenbei, der Anspruch an die DDs ist auch gewachsen, zumindest für die Hero-Inis. Ich hatte am WE einen Blut-Dk in der Gruppe, der angeblich keine 1000 DPS gemacht und das hat sich auch bemerkbar gemacht, weil der Bosskampf um einiges länger dauerte und wir fast dran gewipet wären.

Zusammengefasst: Schau Dir die Ruf- und Questbelohnungen an, rüste Dich damit neu aus und überarbeite Deine Skillung.

Greetz
Ghimli


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (30. Dezember 2008)

2k DPs in hero Inis schaffen im Moment mMn nur Dks und Hunter.


----------



## EMaN1984 (30. Dezember 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> 2k DPs in hero Inis schaffen im Moment mMn nur Dks und Hunter.




ehm ne bei uns fahren alle dds über 2k dps in hero, nur Hutner n bissl mehr, aber bin halt schon pre wotkl gute dds gewöhnt xD


----------



## Djendra (30. Dezember 2008)

domes schrieb:


> Die Berichterstattung, darüber daß WotLK sehr einfach sei, treibt nunmal dermaßen schräge Blüten, *daß jede Katze plötzlich Tank ist*



Ich hab jetzt nicht zu Ende gelesen und kann eigentlich nur wenig zu dem eigentlichen Thema sagen.

Aber ich will zu dieser Aussage sagen, auch wenn es eigentlich nicht zum Thema gehört. 

Viele denken aber auch, man ist Feral geskillt, also ist er auch automatisch Tank (also Bär). Wenn ich rdm für ne normale ini Gruppensuche mache, schreib ich schon rein dass ich Katze bin und wenn ne anfrage kommt, ob ich mit will, sage ich auch nochmal expliziet das ich Katze und nicht Bär bin. Manchmal kommt dann doch die Ansage du bist Feral geskillt also kannst du auch tanken.


----------



## Würmchen (30. Dezember 2008)

EMaN1984 schrieb:


> ehm ne bei uns fahren alle dds über 2k dps in hero, nur Hutner n bissl mehr, aber bin halt schon pre wotkl gute dds gewöhnt xD



ja sicher, es giebt immer welche die ein kleinwenig besser als die allgemeinheit sind, so ist es auch mit den DD

als mage muss man da schon guten skill und mindestens 1,6k zaubermacht habe, nen bissle glück beim critten und das die cast durch gehen bevor die mobs down sind
es soll cuh helfen in den nahkampfbereich zugehen damit der feuerball /eisblitz nit solange fliegt


----------



## Teradas (30. Dezember 2008)

Nein du bist wirklich nicht der einzigste der das Problem hat,ich nähmlich auch...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (30. Dezember 2008)

Regel Nr. 1 : Nix gehen Random. 

Regel Nr. 2: TS benutzen

Regel Nr. 3 Alle Ziele sofort markieren. Dann kannst Du den DDler anscheissen der NICHT auf Deinem Ziel ist. 
                (Du glaubst gar nicht, wie oft das so ist.)

Regel Nr. 4 sieh es locker. Im Moment gibt es eher mehr Heiler als Tanks, weil die meisten keinen Bock mehr aufs Tanken haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Aggro halten kann auch ein Problem der anderen sein. Ich habe das schon oft genug erlebt.

Da regnet es nach 2 Sekunden Feuer und Eis vom Himmel. Der Dolchfächer fliegt, die Mordlust siegt.
Der Boden brennt. 

Und alle schreien: "eh, halt ma´ die Aggro!"

Ich kann nur sagen zu diesen Klassen LTP !!!!
_


----------



## BlinTo__O (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab  noch ne Frage....wie meint ihr das z.B it 2k dps ? 

ich weiß schon was dps heißt und das 2k 2000 ist aber für mich ergibt des keinen sinn oO und wodurch soll man das sehen ?


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Dezember 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Regel Nr. 3 Alle Ziele sofort markieren. Dann kannst Du den DDler anscheissen der NICHT auf Deinem Ziel ist.
> (Du glaubst gar nicht, wie oft das so ist.)



Die wichtigsten Symbole auf den Ziffernblock legen!

So kannst du auch mal im Kampf schnell markieren. Ich markiere kein Zweitziel mehr, Totenschädel + alles was mit CC rausgenommen wird. Und das nächste Ziel kommt spätestens von allein....


----------



## crescent (30. Dezember 2008)

BlinTo__O schrieb:


> Ich hab  noch ne Frage....wie meint ihr das z.B it 2k dps ?
> 
> ich weiß schon was dps heißt und das 2k 2000 ist aber für mich ergibt des keinen sinn oO und wodurch soll man das sehen ?



es gibt da diverse addons, die den leuten beim virtuellen schwanzvergleich helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.b. recount. ja, sicherlich kann man auch interessante und wichtige schluesse aus solchen addons ziehen, aber viele benutzen es halt nur, um zu zeigen, was fuer r0xx0r sie sind... 
die dps/hps haengt bei jedem char von vielen verschiedenen faktoren ab... das vergessen leider viele.


----------



## quilosa (30. Dezember 2008)

Thomeek schrieb:


> aber kungen von ensidia hat ja net mal ganz 200



wer ist kungen? ist dieser char das maß aller dinge? von welcher gilde wer wie wenig auf welchem stat hat ist doch irrelevant, die 17% trefferchance = 100% sind für einige klassen einfach wichtig um vollwertig im raid zu wirken.
seit dem addon ist mein hit (neben crit ^^) vom cap soweit in den keller gerutscht dass mein effektiver schaden sich nicht so gesteigert hat wie der gestiegene spelldamage erwarten lassen würde.

lg
nemica


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja man sollte für Heros/raids schon mind. Crit immun + hitcap mitbringen Critimmun ist jetzt nich so schwer zu erreichen ich hab nur Prob mit dem Hitcap was sich aber auch langsam einpendelt^^
> 
> Fals ich falsch liege Korrektur bitte
> 
> ...



huhu blizz , schöne grüsse an nexron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten steht hier ne menge blödsinn was nen tank angeht ^^

NEIN man geht nicht heros um crit immun zu werden, das macht man in den normal insten
NEIN abhärtung ist nicht nur fürs pvp 

usw usw ...

ansonsten ...normal insten gehen (crit immun werden) sinnig verzaubern / sockeln (warri forum) und dann heros ....
dann klappts auch mit dem nachbarn


----------



## quilosa (30. Dezember 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> 2k DPs in hero Inis schaffen im Moment mMn nur Dks und Hunter.



mit wem gehst du instanzen um eine dermassen unzutreffende aussage hier zu manifestieren?


----------



## Thuzur (30. Dezember 2008)

Ihr könnt ja sagen was Ihr wollt, aber als Tank hat man es definitiv schwerer als andere Charaktere! Mag ja sein, dass es seit WotLK einfacher geworden ist, aber daß ist das Spiel ganz allgemein - also auch für die anderen Klassen!

Natürlich ist es auch für Tanks in Raidgilden relativ einfach die passende Ausrüstung zu bekommen. Man geht ja regelmäßig (täglich) in Instanzen und bekommt so Ausrüstung und Ruf relativ schnell zusammen.
Für Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich stellt sich das aber ganz anders da!

Und es nun mal auch so, dass so ziemlich jede Klasse zumindest in eine heroische Instanz reinschnuppern kann, ohne gleich massiv den Erfolg zu gefährenden - bis auf die Tanks! Denn wenn die nicht durchhalten, dann ist´s schnell vorbei...
Somit kommen die anderen Klassen auch schneller an Marken und Ausrüstungen aus den Boss-Kämpfen.

Es bedarf also geduldiger Gildenfreunde, um auch Gelegenheits-Tanks in den Genuss von epischer Ausrüstung kommen zu lassen. zum Glück kenne ich solche Gilden. Und zum Glück kenne ich einen guten Schmied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trotzdem kann man nicht zugleich Questen, Tanken, Farmen und Berufe trainieren. Schließlich gibt es auch Menschen die arbeiten und sich um Ihre Familie kümmern müssen...

Mangelnde Geduld ist aber ja kein spezielles WoW-Problem. Das findet man ja leider überall. Z. B. wenn man in Foren liest... alles wird bis zur Unverständlichkeit abgekürzt. Es ist ja keine Zeit für richtiges Deutsch (oder auch Englisch)...

Ich habe wenig Zeit und rege mich darüber auf, das Tanks es schwer haben... wieso um alles ind er Welt spiele ich dann überhaupt einen!!!???
Weil es mir Spaß macht! Ich war von Stufe 10 bis jetzt immer (so gut es eben ging) auf Tank ausgerichtet. Obwohl ich die meiste Zeit NICHT in Instanzen war. Schlachtzüge kenne ich übrigens so gut wie gar nicht!
WoW ist ein Spiel. Spiele sollen Spaß machen. Auf die Mütze kriegen macht mir Spaß! Also spiele ich einen Tank.

Aber ich habe keine Lust mir erst die Rüstung verbeulen zu lassen und dann blöd angemacht zu werden. Deshalb gehe ich nur extrem selten mit Zufalls-Gruppen in Instanzen, und kläre dann vorher was Sache ist. Wenn dann immer noch jemand rumstänkert, lass ich die Gruppe gerne einen neuen Tank suchen!

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Narisa (30. Dezember 2008)

Dein Equip ist eigentlich recht gut, hab schon mit schlechtere Equip getankt (wenn der Willenskraftbonus noch auf der Waffe ist, austauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Zum Thema Abhärtung: Abhärtung reduziert, soweit ich weiß, den kritischen Schaden den man frisst UND die Chance, dass man kritisch getroffen wird.


Und zum Thema "zu Schlecht" kann man nur sagen, Leute, spielt alle selbst nen Tank hoch, dann wisst ihr wie schwer das ist, an relevantes und gutes Equip zu kommen.


Und zum Thema critimmunität:
Man braucht nicht unbedingt Critimmun sein, ganz und garnicht. Was bringt es einem Critimmun zu sein, dafür aber nur ein bisschen bis hin zu garkeinem Avoid (Blocken, Ausweichen, Parrieren etc.) zu haben? garnichts, genau.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (30. Dezember 2008)

Holydud schrieb:


> so einen post würde ich auch löschen xD
> 
> naja, critimmun muss man für heros nicht unbedingt sein, denn wenn man auf die anderen stats achtet, passiert es sehr sehr sehr selten, dass man gecrittet wird^^
> 
> ...




nun wer mit 80 noch kein anständiges equipt hat ist doch selber schuld !!! man muss sich nur mal bißchen gedanken machen und sich informieren 

ein einfacher blick ins ah unter gegenstandsverbesserungen tut es ja auch schon ;-) oder man lässt sich eine entsprechende rüstung herstellen 

was bringt denn ein tank der ein heilerset trägt und die falschen verzauberungen drauf hat???


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin palatank und ich möchte die Frage warum es so wenige PUG tanks gibt gern beantworten..

KINDER

wenn ich in ne gruppe komm wo vielleicht 2 oder gar 3 leute die Bosse nicht kennen dann schlage ich vor ein TS aufzusuchen da man es dort besser erklären kann... dann kommt von mindestens der hälfte "mikro ist grad kaputt" oder ähnliches... naja wenn man dann in Gundrak hero das 10. mal gewiped ist weil die dds es nicht hin bekommen die schlangen adds zu töten (boss nuken bei 800 dps.. haha ) bzw mich aus der schlangenhülle zu befreien ... da hat man einfach keine lust mehr.. 
da geh ich lieber mit Gildenkollegen wo man sich im TS, 
sollte etwas schief gehen,
schnell einen notfallplan machen kann (wieder Beispiel Gundrak wenn da ein paar schlangen aus der weihe gehüpft sind und den heiler in die schlangenhülle tun, dass man sagt der retri macht die heiler schlangen schnell weg).

naja der punkt ist.. wenn die kiddys es nicht für nötig halten ins ts zu kommen weil sie vielleicht angst haben dass sie jemand wegen ihrer piepsigen stimme bzw. des alters auslachen könnte dann haben sie eben pech gehabt.. ich schreib doch nicht während des bosskampfes irgendwelche Romane in den chat die sowieso niemand liest weil sie zu sehr mit dämmätsch beschäftigt sind...


Ich empfehle wirklich jedem DD sich irgend eine Tank-Klasse hochzuspielen ( vielleicht nicht dk, die bekommen eh alles reingeblasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und sich einmal anzuschauen was ein Tank so alles leisten muss.. vielleicht hören dann auch mal so geschichten wie "ninja sheepen" "instant pyro aufs 3. Ziel noch vorm pull der leider aber ein caster ist"  und ähnliche absonderheiten des gemeinschaftlichen Spielens auf und es gibt wieder mehr Tanks in Random gruppen..


----------



## Sty (30. Dezember 2008)

Hmpf, immer wenn ich son Unfug lese wie DD sollte mindestens so und so viel DPS fahren, weiß ich schon das genau der Kerl der solche Leute zieht, reinpowert ohne Ende. Am Ende zieht er die Aggro und ist am weinen.

DPS fahren schön und gut, nur sollte man auch seinen Kopf einsetzen.
Wenn ein Tank ne ganze Gruppe antanken muss fährt man nicht sofort volle knäcke auf ein Target ab aber das vergessen die meisten.

Gut ich weiß zwar nicht wie das jetzt mit WotLk aussieht, nur zu frühren Zeiten konnte man das ständig beobachten.
Daher verging mir auch ganz schnell die Lust randoms mitzunehmen oder durchzuziehen.

Grundsätzlich würde ich persönlich jedem Tank die Chance geben an Ausrüstung zu kommen. Ja mein Gott dann spielt man halt ein bisschen gemütlicher und stresst da nicht rein. Viele Leute wissen nicht einmal wie umfangreich die Aufgaben des Tanks sein können und man da wirklich lange spielen muss um richtig an Erfahrung zu gewinnen.

Hinstellen, pullen und bissl Aggro aufbauen kann jeder, nur die Feinheiten zu erlernen mit stance dance, charge, reflect und Wutmanagement brauchen ihre Zeit, erst dann macht es auch spaß zu tanken. Ist zumindest meine Meinung als ehemaliger Gildentank für alles und jeden.

Achja ich persönlich bin auch der Meinung das der Tank die Gruppe anzuführen hat und sagt wo lang es geht.
So kann es nicht zu irgendwelchen fatalen Aktionen kommen.
Und wenn einer es nicht lernt und ständig Aggro zieht, lasst ihn sterben ... aber nur ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwann lernen sie es dann auch.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. Dezember 2008)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> nun wer mit 80 noch kein anständiges equipt hat ist doch selber schuld !!! man muss sich nur mal bißchen gedanken machen und sich informieren
> 
> ein einfacher blick ins ah unter gegenstandsverbesserungen tut es ja auch schon ;-) oder man lässt sich eine entsprechende rüstung herstellen
> 
> was bringt denn ein tank der ein heilerset trägt und die falschen verzauberungen drauf hat???





wie schon angesprochen gibt es viele sehr gute guides für tanks wie sie z.b. Ohne überhaupt in irgend eine instanz zu gehen schon die 540 def raid crit immunität erreichen können (535 ist für heroic bosse, bissl drunter für heroic trash, kommt immer aufs level der bosse/Mobs und somit auf auf ihre expertise an )

Da sind z.b. die Getemperten Saronit platten teile vom Schmied dabei und wenn mans ganz dick hat die titanstahl variante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der epic schild vom schmied ist auch toll.. dann so sachen wie Wyrmruhpakt ruf.. bekommt man durchs questen in der drachenöde allein schon nen tollen Umhang .. Waffe ganz klar von der "Rachmäne" quest in zuldrak und helm eventuell von der eiskronen quest in der argentumvorhut


----------



## Nightwish2k (30. Dezember 2008)

@Urengroll: schließe mich ganz deiner meinung an! -erfahrungsgemäß checke ich mittlerweile grundsätzlich die tanks ab ob sie die entsprechende defwertung haben. falls das nicht der fall ist, entweder neuer tank oder ich gehe als heiler aus der gruppe. denn ich hab kein bock dauernd dd's verrecken zu lassen etc. und mich am tank totzuheilen. leidergottes ist es so gekommen, frisch als tank 80 geworden und dann glauben die heroics kloppen zu können. ihre critimmunität ist ja voll latte. gibt ja heiler dafür... -> pustekuchen,mal schön brav das equip aus den norm inis holen,verzaubern das man auf die werte kommt und dann kann man die heroics taken lassen. echt schade das viele sich als "so imba" hinstellen und dann beim ersten heroicboss mit 2hits übern jordan befördert werden. ->das allertraurigste ist ja daran das "denken" eine göttliche gabe ist und wenn man bisl davon besitzt,man auch von selbst darauf kommt...

EDIT: Zoid, 10mal wipen??? uff bist du aber beneidenswert wegen deiner geduld! -kann ja immer mal durch nen dummen zufall passieren aber selbst bei 5x mache ich mir echt scho ernsthafte gedanken und ggf. leave ich...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. Dezember 2008)

Nightwish2k schrieb:


> EDIT: Zoid, 10mal wipen??? uff bist du aber beneidenswert wegen deiner geduld! -kann ja immer mal durch nen dummen zufall passieren aber selbst bei 5x mache ich mir echt scho ernsthafte gedanken und ggf. leave ich...




naja bissl aufgerundet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 waren 9 mal


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (30. Dezember 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Regel Nr. 1 : Nix gehen Random.
> 
> Regel Nr. 2: TS benutzen
> 
> ...




zu 1: rdm ist halt ein glückspiel - wenn man entsprechend verständnis mitbringt und vorher (!) das wichtigste klärt dann klappts auch mit ner rdm-gruppe. bin zu 80% in rdm-grp und selten probleme gehabt, mich störts auch nicht wenn ein oder ein paar wipes dabei sind - es gibt so viele gründe für einen wipe... 

zu 2: ich habe gar kein ts...bin mir im klaren über die vorteile die teamspeak mit sich bringt, da sich aber meine freundin doch schon etwas gestört fühlen würde möchte ich das familienleben nicht wegen WoW in den abendstunden damit belasten 

zu 3: gut markiert ist halb gewonnen !!! wobei ich als tank nicht immer wirklich lust dazu habe 

zu 4: auf meinem realm fehlen meist eher die heiler als tank (könnte auch daran liegen dass ich selbst tank bin...)

und auch aggro halten will gelernt sein - gebt mir ein 1-2 sekunden zeit zum antanken...denn ich bin ein bär^^


----------



## quilosa (30. Dezember 2008)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hmm, recht überlegt is dein ganzes zeug fast kake^^



nicht nur dein post sondern auch deine signatur ist ja wohl das allerletzte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (30. Dezember 2008)

n0n4m3 schrieb:


> als Heiler mit 750 Wiperessistenz finde ich es immer Witzig, wenn "Tanks" geonehittet werden, oder ein "Tank" mit ner 2-H Waffe vor einem steht und meint, so mache er viel mehr Schaden.



Im Falle des Todesriter läßt es sich auch besser mit einer "2-H Waffe" tanken, weil mehr Schaden=mehr Aggro.
Nachteil eventuell, das es "noch" keine 2 H Tankwaffen gibt.


----------



## nitro76 (30. Dezember 2008)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Ich habs als DD aber auch nicht imma leicht.
> 
> "LF DD für nexus hero mindestens 2k DPS"
> HALLO gehts noch?



also 2k dps is doch auch leicht zu erreichen bin erst 80ig geworden vor ner woche hab nur n paar heros besucht und war 1 mal naxx (nur seuchenviertel)  keinen loot dort bekommen und bin schon auf 1,8k - 2,2k dps (komtm auf die gruppe drauf an )

ps: bin Verstärkerschamy


aso was ich noch sagen will palatanks sind mit abstand die bessten da braucht man nicht mal zeichen setzen mitn guten healer  geht das locker (ok spiel mit rl kuppels und sind eingespielt aber  tank pala meele schamy und heal schamy ist die beste kombo 2 rnd dd und ab gehts)


----------



## Mentenkor (30. Dezember 2008)

Elegost schrieb:


> tanks = krieger , feral dudus , prot palas und *frost dk´s*
> aber kungen ist def warri



Frost und unholy es gibt auch blood skilltrees was zum tanken gebraucht werden kann jedoch frisst man mit blood zuviel dmg


----------



## Kujon (30. Dezember 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> 2k DPs in hero Inis schaffen im Moment mMn nur Dks und Hunter.



what?? quatsch ;-)

kommt aufs equip und den skill an - und natürlich muss die skillung auch passen - ein warlock mit gebrechenskillung hats schwer, dies nur als beispiel


----------



## Fusie (30. Dezember 2008)

80er Schutzpaladin, noch lange nicht alle normalen Instanzen durch, und bin jetzt schon bei 560 Verteidigungswertung angekommen, dafür hinken die anderen Werte irgendwie hinter her.
Ausweichen liegt bei fast 19%, Parrieren bei knapp 17% und Blocken dümpelt bei 11% rum, denke da wird sich auch noch etwas tun wenn ich alle normale Instanzen durch habe.
21k Leben und mit Aura über 24k Rüstung, ohne irgendwelche anderen großartigen Buffs, einige Sachen aus dem getemperten Set und dazu noch das epische Schild schmieden lassen, die Level 72er Tankbrille für Ing. gebastelt und mit 21 Verteidigungswertung und 5% Blockenkram gesockelt.

Alles im allem war es zwar etwas Aufwand aber nicht so viel das man dafür nun Wochen oder Monate brauch, vor allem hat man es dann auch in den heroischen Instanzen leichter...

Und hin oder her skillen war da auch nicht notwendig, im Gegenteil, wenn ich sehe wie es manchen Vergelter an mehr als drei oder vier Gegnern zerlegt wenn er nicht gerade sein GS oder sein Handauflegen raus haut, bin ich als Schutz doch ziemlich locker flockig bisher durch gekommen und würde sicher auch den nächsten Paladin wieder nur über Schutz rauf spielen.

Ist am Anfang sicher zäh da man nicht so recht an die passenden Items kommt, aber selbst das dürfte sich inzwischen geändert haben da man ja auch ganz gut mit Krieger Klamotten auskommen kann.

Naja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, erstmal sich in normalen Instanzen richtig schön ausstatten, geht schnell, man lernt meist auch den einen oder anderen netten Spieler kennen für die Freundesliste und das ist manchmal wirklich Gold wert...


----------



## Kujon (30. Dezember 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> Dein Equip ist eigentlich recht gut, hab schon mit schlechtere Equip getankt (wenn der Willenskraftbonus noch auf der Waffe ist, austauschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer genug defense hat, ist critimmun UND hat genug blocken und avoid. aber es geht auch, wenn man "noch" nicht ganz critimmun ist, solange der heiler das mitmacht (und kein pech im spiel ist=crit im blödesten moment kassieren)...da stimme ich dir zu. abhärtung ist noch immer besser als gar nix, da es auch im pve die critchance und den schaden reduziert. grosser nachteil für den krieger: abhärtung=kein blocken, kein avoid.


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Dezember 2008)

nitro76 schrieb:


> ps: bin Verstärkerschamy
> 
> 
> aso was ich noch sagen will palatanks sind mit abstand die bessten da braucht man nicht mal zeichen setzen mitn guten healer  geht das locker (ok spiel mit rl kuppels und sind eingespielt aber  tank pala meele schamy und heal schamy ist die beste kombo 2 rnd dd und ab gehts)



du brauchst auch als warri keine symbole (schonmal was vom addon gehört?) , es sei denn die dd machen vorm tank aes , da siehts beim pala aber auch nich anders aus 
da du ja selber nicht so die ahnung von tanks zu haben scheinst, sag ich sonst mal weiter nix dazu 

komisch das die leute immer meinen die beste kombo ist die, die man selbst spielt


----------



## -Xero- (30. Dezember 2008)

man muss ja nicht gleich raids oder heros machen Oo gibt doch auch 80er nh inis


----------



## Gregorius (30. Dezember 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> Was bringt es einem Critimmun zu sein, dafür aber nur ein bisschen bis hin zu garkeinem Avoid (Blocken, Ausweichen, Parrieren etc.) zu haben? garnichts, genau.



Erzähl das mal den Heilern... Ich habe auch mal so gedacht, bin aber inzwischen geheilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Unterschied ist, dass bei Critimunität und wenig Avoid zwar mehr Schaden reinkommt, aber sehr konstant. Ergo kann sich der Heiler sehr gut darauf einstellen und hat zwar ggf. viel zu tun, er wird aber durch wenig unvorhersehbares überrascht.

Wenn du jetzt aber 95% avoid hast und zu 3% gecrittet werden kannst, dann hat der Heiler 90% des Kampfes nur 'nen HoT auf dir, dann frisst du aber 2-3 Crits kurz nacheinander und liegst im Staub weil du in 5 Sekunden mehr Schaden gefressen hast als irgendein Heiler so schnell wegheilen könnte.

Und genau das ist der Grund, warum zuerst ALLES auf Critimunität gelegt wird, und ERST DANN Ausdauer und Avoidance bzw. Trefferwertung/Stärke/Waffenkunde gesockelt/verzaubert/per Item ausgerüstet wird oder eher "werden sollte".

Alles andere "kann funktionieren", ist aber eine unnötige Gefahr für die Gruppe, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (30. Dezember 2008)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Du sprichst du Lösung doch schon an. Wiped auch mal, weil euer Tank nicht perfekt ist.
> Da WoW aber zu einem "only Perfekts or n00bs" game mutiert, ist es leider unpraktisch.
> 
> Ich habs als DD aber auch nicht imma leicht.
> ...



geh bitte 2k dps erreicht man eh locker.
Mein Moonkin macht 2,7k dps in heroics, und bin nicht mal full epic.
Es ist wirklich nicht mehr schwer mehr als 2k dps zu erreichen, egal welche dmg-klasse.


----------



## Duuy (30. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war mit 70 Tank und habe dann bis 80 wieder als DD gequestet. Dort entlich angekommen erstmal einiegermaßen gutes Equip besorgt und wieder auf Tank umgeskillt. Nun kommt es vor das man all abendlich zu den unterschiedlichsten Schlachtzügen und innis eingeladen wird. Heute wurde ich alleine 2 mal wieder freundlich aus der Gruppe gebeten weil dem einen der Wert, dem anderen der Wert nicht passte.
> 
> ...





einigermaßen gutes equip ?! wtf junge du hast nichtmal annähernd plan was ein tank für stats etc braucht kein wunder das dich keiner will....und dann whinen -.-


----------



## Turismo (30. Dezember 2008)

nichts gegen dich aber ich würd auch keinen warri mitnehmen der wille auf seiner waffe hat ^^


----------



## Lord Nordmann (30. Dezember 2008)

Lass Dir einfach von einem Schmied ne komplette Rüstung bauen, paar VZ und die richtigen Sockelsteine drauf.
Dann bist Du schon mal Krit Immun. Das hab ich mit meinem Krieger schon mit LVL77 geschafft.

Gruß
Nord


----------



## Gaiwain (30. Dezember 2008)

hab nicht mehr alles durchgelesen ... aber eins wollt ich anmerken, ein lvl 80 tank braucht gegenüber 73elite Bossen aus BC bei weitem nicht die def-Wertung wie ein lvl 70 tank. Die def-Wertung bezieht sich immer auf Gegner des gleichen lvl, und für Bosse in der Regel +3 lvl über eigenen lvl.

die Wertungen sind somit relative und keine absoluten Werte !

just my 2 cents


----------



## youngceaser (30. Dezember 2008)

Thomeek schrieb:


> aber kungen von ensidia hat ja net mal ganz 200


aber noch 30 waffenkunde


----------



## Frostnova (30. Dezember 2008)

Der schrieb:


> geh bitte 2k dps erreicht man eh locker.
> Mein Moonkin macht 2,7k dps in heroics, und bin nicht mal full epic.
> Es ist wirklich nicht mehr schwer mehr als 2k dps zu erreichen, egal welche dmg-klasse.



kommt auch noch drauf an, ob du perma dmg fahren kannst, oder wie ich als einziger mage im raid auch noch entfluchen muss.

ich fahr bei patchwork fast 3k dps, aber nur weil ich perma dmg fahren kann
auf dem boss dummy fahre ich selfbuffed momentan so um die 2.3 - 2.4 k dps bis mein mana alle is, ohne manapot, stein oder hervorrufung
und überhaupt wie will denn jemand wissen, ob ich oder ein anderer über oder unter 2k dps fahre? nur anhand des equip kann das niemand entscheiden, nur erahnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneesturm (30. Dezember 2008)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Genau darin seh ich das Problem. Viele WoW-Spieler verkraften keine Wipes mehr, daher nehmen sie keine solchen Leute mehr mit.
> Da ich auch mal einen Tank spielen möchte, dieses Problem aber kenne, spiel ich mir momentan einen Druiden hoch, der hat keine Critimmunprobleme
> 
> 
> ...



Druiden müssen aber auch critimmun werden ^^ und im vergleich zu den andern bringt denen deff rating nicht viel


----------



## Bmwanke (30. Dezember 2008)

Also mal ein guter Tip von mir, geh erts mal die normalen Ini´s bevor du dich an die Heros gibst. Du hast ja erst 4 normale gemacht.
Ersten bekommst du auch da besseres Eq als du jetzt hast und du lernst die Ini´s erstmal richtig kenne, als Tank solltest du alle Ini´s und Bosse kennen damit du auch bei der Hero´s auch weist wo es langgeht.

Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinerlei Probleme gehabt eine Gruppe für die Hero´s zufinden und ich bin bestimmt ein Imba-Krieger. Ich war auch noch nicht in Naxx oder habe alle Hero´s durch. Aber wenn ich ne Gruppe suche melden sich direkt 3-4 Gruppen und bin auch aus noch keiner rausgebetten wurden.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...a&n=Bmwanke


----------



## Cera2 (30. Dezember 2008)

Tankmangel?

So was gibt es nicht, rennen viel zu viele Gimptanks rum.

Mehr Heiler braucht das Land, viel mehr Heiler!


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Dezember 2008)

Cera2 schrieb:


> Tankmangel?
> 
> So was gibt es nicht, rennen viel zu viele Gimptanks rum.
> 
> Mehr Heiler braucht das Land, viel mehr Heiler!




Kann mich dem nur anschliessen.

Auf Gorgonnash hab ich das Gefühl der Tankmangel ist langsam behoben durch die Todesritterwelle.
Auch weil mit Tanks das Spielen wieder richtig Spass macht!

Zurzeit ist meist der letzte der eine Randomgruppe für ne Ini betritt der Heiler und nicht der Tank.


----------



## Balord (30. Dezember 2008)

Der schrieb:


> geh bitte 2k dps erreicht man eh locker.
> Mein Moonkin macht 2,7k dps in heroics, und bin nicht mal full epic.
> Es ist wirklich nicht mehr schwer mehr als 2k dps zu erreichen, egal welche dmg-klasse.


Es gibt aber noch andre Klassen als Boomkins die vielleicht mehr vom equip abhängig sind wenns um Schaden geht, schonmal daran gedacht?




Duuy schrieb:


> einigermaßen gutes equip ?! wtf junge du hast nichtmal annähernd plan was ein tank für stats etc braucht kein wunder das dich keiner will....und dann whinen -.-


Und du bist natürlich auch wieder so ein Imba roXXor DD der alles richtig macht und alles one-hittet. Solche wie du sind der Grund warum keiner mehr Tank oder Heiler werden will! Spiel erstmal selbst einen Tank hoch, dan merkst du erstmal das das net so leicht ist wie einfach nur Schaden zu machen und jeden anzuflamen er spiele falsch nur weil du irgendwas net hinkrigst. Geh zurück in deine BGs, da haste das Problem net und kannst weiter deinen Imba roXXor schaden machen!



Schneesturm schrieb:


> Druiden müssen aber auch critimmun werden ^^ und im vergleich zu den andern bringt denen deff rating nicht viel


Druiden haben den Vorteil, das sie bereits durch eine Fähigkeit in ihren Talentbaum die Critimmunität erreichen und müssen desshalb mehr auf Ausweichen und möglichst viel life gehen, weil sie leider keine möglichkeit haben den erlittenen Schaden zu reduzieren wie andre Klassen.


btt.:  Du solltest erstmal in normlaen Instanzen Ausrüstung farmen und dich danach leicht an die Heros herantasten, wobei du aber auch erstmal die einfachen wie Burg Utgarde oder Nexus machen solltest, weil die anderen einfach mehr verlangen. Das wichtigste ist aber vorerst die 540 Verteidigung zu erreichen, damit du Critimmun wirst. Achte erst danach auf andre Stats. Du wirst sehen, ihr werdet nichtr mehr so schnell wipen und du wirst sehr viel leichter gruppen finden.


----------



## Kavu (30. Dezember 2008)

also zu den antworten die du hören wolltest..

ich habe mit wotlk einen DK angefangen udn wollte den von vorne rein als tank spielen.
und aja so zimlich jeder hat mir es abgeraten weil unsere gilde hat ja einen tank und wofür noch einen und du musst dann max farmen etc pp
das war mir egal ich habs trotzdem gemacht. mittlerweile bin ich mit 546 crit immun habe 23k rüssi und 23k HP, 30% parry 20% ausweichen

das tanken lernen war kein problem als DK erweist sich nur das tanken von gruppen zu beginn etwas tricky aber nach bisl foren lesen udn probieren gehts 1a.

und naja wie soll ich sagen... bisher hab ich nicht einen boss nicht getankt bekommen und bisher hat auch kein heiler geheult ich würde zuviel dmg fressen.

nur eins muss ich sagen... ich habe bei eder quest wo es deff zeug kam das deff zeug genommen und in inis ebenfalls... udn ja auf 80 ist es schwiereig an ordenliches equip zu kommen das ging soweit da sich nach einer zeit die nase voll hatte und auf dd gesprungen bin... aber nach einer woche habe ich wieder auf frost gespecct... habe 3 tage turm und burg hero gefarmt für die beiden tank schwerter... und nun habe ich sie...

also wenn man sich bisl reinhengt kann man locker das nötige equip erfarmen...

MFG Kavu


----------



## Athrag (30. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja man sollte für Heros/raids schon mind. Crit immun + hitcap mitbringen Critimmun ist jetzt nich so schwer zu erreichen ich hab nur Prob mit dem Hitcap was sich aber auch langsam einpendelt^^
> 
> Fals ich falsch liege Korrektur bitte
> 
> ...



So da ich vor der antwort nicht erst alles durchlesen wollte dachte ich antworte ich einfachmal auf die  Behauptung der ersten Antwort.
Das ist kein angriff auf den ersten reaktionär des treads aber das ist so die allgemeine einstellung der WOW spieler die er da vertritt..
Ich möchte dazu einfach mal die geschichte des Friscchen lvl 80 Paladins Alathriel erzählen.
Er hatte die letzten 3 level im Un`goro verschnitt von Nordend und der Eiskrone gemeistert und durch die Quests ein wenig deffgear gesammelt. Doch von Critimunität oder gar Hitcap war noch lange nicht die Rede.
Er grübelte und überlegte. er wollte dringend in Heroische instanzen um ein wenig Gear für die Raidinstanzen zu sammeln.
Nach einer weile kam er zu dem Entschluss dass er auf jeden fall erstmal tanken wird und dass er für den anfang zur sicherheit einfach mal zwei Heiler mitnehmen wird. So kam ess dass sich eine Gruppe bestehend aus einem heildruiden, einem Heilpaladin zwei radoms und Alathriel als Tank mit seinem Deffgear welches gerade mal eine Deffrating von 473 aufweisen konnte,  sich in den Occulus auf Heroisch
begab.
ca. 45 Minuten später stand die gesamte Gruppe wieder vor der instanz mit epicloot in den Händen (die Plattenhände für dds welche Alathriel für sein offgear bekam). Leider musste nun der Heilpaladin weg, doch der rest der Gruppe wollte weiter in den Nexus auf heroisch. Wir luden einen weiteren DD ein und begaben uns diesmal mit nur einem Heildruiden und wieder Alathriel mit dem selben gear wie vorher in den Nexus. Auch hier rannten wir sehr gepflegt durch, der Druide hottete bis seine Finger Glühten und Alathriel nutzte CD um CD, wodurch er gelegtentlich je nach CD Kombo die gerade aktiv war troz nur 473 Deffrating eine Avoidwert von über 113% bekam.
Beim Elementarboss Schaffte die Truppe sogar die "chaostheorie" und beim Endboss schaddten 3 von 5 Tiefgekühlt.
Wipes gab es insgesamt 2.
Als die Gruppe aus dem Nexus kam erneut mit epischem Loot verabschiedete sich Alathriel um den Erfolg bei einem Humpen Donnerbräu zu feiern.
Seither zieht Alathriel durch eine Heroische Instanz nach der anderen, sein Deffgear hat sich inzwischen zwar verbessert aber nicht so erheblich, die Verteidigung ist inzwischen auf 527 und troz der nicht vorhandenen Critimunität hat er auch schon enchifments wie die Überladung beim ersten Boss der Hallen der Blitze geschafft.

Und die Moral von der geschicht: Wenn die Gruppe was drauf hat zählt das Equiped nicht(zumindest nicht so sehr)

Liebe Grüße
Athrag


----------



## Resto4Life (30. Dezember 2008)

zu anfangs BC gabs noch keine Heros und die erste Raid-Instanz war Karazhan. Da *musste* auch jeder erstmal in normalen Instanzen equip sammeln um überhaupt erstmal Karazhan gehen zu können.
Nun gibts halt Heros direkt aber man braucht gerade als Tank ausreichend Equip um flüssig durchzukommen. Ausserdem haut zB der Endboss Gundrak gar nicht so schlecht zu, wenn du nicht critimmun bist, haut er dich mit 3 Schlägen aus den Latschen, egal wie gut der Heiler ist.
Leider checken das die DDs nicht, weil ihnen ist es ja egal mit welchem Equip, dauert der Mob Boss halt bissl länger aber hauptsache Hero Epics abstauben...(Hexer in Violette Festung dabeigehabt der in der Instanz 650DPS gemacht hat, mein Krieger-Tank 1400, da fragt man sich schon wie das überhaupt geht -.-)


----------



## Tundohr (30. Dezember 2008)

1.) Wenn man deinen Arsenal Link mit Deinem Equip und den Verzauberungen anschaut, dann empfiehlst Du dich nicht gerade als Tank (schreist Du bevors losgeht auch nach nem Intbuff? Wille auf Waffe, wie geil ist das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

2.) Welcher Tank Mangel? Ich hab auf Heiler umgeskillt weil seit Patch 3.0 ja plötzlich jeder n imba Tank sein will, jetzt wo man nix mehr können muss.

Es ist problemlos möglich sich Equip zu besorgen mit dem man die 535/540 Def auch außerhalb von Hero Inis erreichen kann und somit auf vernünftige Werte kommt. Wenn man mit schlechtem Equip und nicht ausreichend Verteidigungswertung in eine Instanz wagt und dann gekickt wird, ist das wohl doch leicht dreist.


----------



## reddrake (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi,habe mich durch alle Antworten durchgelesen und einigen "Mist" gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      Bin seit 80 Stufen auf Deff geskillt und habe eins gelernt:Verteidigung ist das A +O als Tank!!! Ebenso ein Schild,sofern man es tragen kann!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                     Verteidigung erhöht gleichzeitig Ausweichen,Parieren und Blocken!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich mit 70 eine Verteidigung von 490 und mit 80 eine Verteidigung von 540 erreicht habe ( geht ohne Hero und Bankrott!!) und ich über ausreichend Leben/HP verfüge, schaue ich Ausweichen/Parieren und blocken auf über 20% bekomme!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      Wenn er bis 80 durch Quests gelevelt hat und immer offkriegerteile nahm, kommt er an einige Deffquestbelohnungen nicht mehr ran!!Dann muß er halt Ruf farmen,um an  bessere Deffteile zu kommen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe  immer Deffrüssi,Offrüssi und Frostresirüsstung(Schlangenschrein usw)dabei,ebenso verschiedene Waffen,Ringe,Schmuck usw!  Grausamkeit(Talent) geskillt für Aggro/Schaden/Sololeveln! Aggroaufbau(Werte von Stufe 70) über Spott, Schildschlag(1600Aggro), Verwüsten(800Aggro) x5,Schildschlag dazwischen(wenn es geht) usw,je nach anforderung noch Donnerknall(geskillt),Schockwelle(sehr nice für gr Gruppen vor dem Tank) und noch einiges mehr..! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spott nur für einzelne Mobs!!  Noch was...wenn ich mit 80 eine Verteidigung von 467 habe(nicht critimmun) , kann ich keinem 73elite trotzen,der haut mich um als wäre ich offkrieger der kaum Schaden macht!!! :victorIch würde behaupten,das Du es Dir schwer gemacht hast an gute Deffrüssi zu kommen ,da Du die Questbelohnungen nicht für Defftank  ausgewählt hast!!  Good Luck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                  PS: Wer als Defftank "Kungen" nicht kennt...hat sich nicht mit dem Defftank beschäftigt!!


----------



## Rietze (30. Dezember 2008)

So, nur mal so am Rand, mein Main auf Zuluhed war von 70 an bis 80 auf Tank geskillt und ich hatte kein Problem damit. Mit der Skillung wurdest du immer zu einer Ini oder einem Raid mitgenommen.
OK mein DuDu hatte durch ein Talent Critimmun von Anfang an....
Ich würde einen Tank mit knapp 20k hp unbuffed auch nicht mitnehmen um ehrlich zu sein...

Z.b. in Naxx:
Der MT hat 26 unbuffed und ich 30k unbuffed, aber es kommt je auf den Boss an oder die Trashgruppen, von daher nehmen dich viele mit... Nur es liegt auch an deiner Person, wenn du noch 70-Teile zum Tanken nimmst versteh ich das...


----------



## Resto4Life (30. Dezember 2008)

reddrake schrieb:


> Hi,habe mich durch alle Antworten durchgelesen und einigen "Mist" gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


MEHR SMILEYS!^^

eine aussage muss ich vollkommen recht geben. wer als fury oder MS levelt und auch nur Items dafür mitnimmt und auch aus Instanzen nur DMG-Gear mitnimmt, darf sich später nicht wundern wenn man mangels guten equips nicht mitgenommen wird.
Gerade weil es mit WotlK auch extrem einfach wurde als Deff zu leveln, vielleicht sogar entspannter gegenüber den Offensiv-Skillungen.


----------



## Livethief (30. Dezember 2008)

als tank finde ic, ist es am schwierigsten zu leveln... es dauert enorm lange und man sammelt keine großartige erfahrung weil man ja versucht eher schaden zu machen. Einen Tank zu leveln is meiner meinung nach am einfachsten nur durch inis zu rennen. 

Aber es is auch schwierig, da am tankn sehr viel hängt, gute/fähige tanks zu finden


----------



## Cyress (30. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich spiele eigentlich selber Tank (bin atm Bäumchen, weil eine Freundin auf Shadow geskillt hat und ich mit ihr die Abmachung hatte, wenn sie auf Shadow geht, bin ich Bäumchen, bleibt aber nicht so).

Zum einen spiele ich ungerne rnd. Und ich glaube das geht vielen Tanks so. rnd ist immer irrer Stress, da viele DDs sich nicht dran halten, was man ihnen sagt. Schöne Situationen sind die, wenn man als Tank die Mobs zurück pullen will die aber nie bei einem ankommen, da die DDs während die Mobs brav zum Tank rennen schon anfangen die Mobs mit ihren AE Fähigkeiten zuzukloppen und dann darf man erstmal einsammeln rennen. (Habe den intelligenten Tip bekommen, statt mit Feenfeuer mit Mondfeuer zu pullen... schön, das geht auch nur auf einen Mob und bringt die Mobgruppe auch nicht dazu, statt auf den DK der denen Death & Decay in den Weg gelegt hat auf mich zu gehen) Als Paladin mag das einfacher sein, als Krieger und Bärchen ist das etwas mühsamer, da man zwar mittlerweile auch ganz gut Gruppen tanken kann, aber nicht, wenn man die Mobs erstmal einzeln einsammeln muss. Und dann ist es als Bärchen immernoch hart, selbst wenn man Prankenhieb spammt. (Hoffentlich erhöht Blizz wirklich die Aggro davon, dann ist das nicht immer so hart an der Grenze, dass man fast die Aggro verliert wenn da so schön Blizzard und Feuerregen auf die Mobs donnert. Bekomme da jedesmal Panik, dass mir ein Mob abhaut. ^-^)

So, zu deinem Equip: So ist es kein Wunder, dass dich keiner mitnehmen will. Du bekommst gute Sachen über die Berufe die du dir herstellen lassen kannst und gute Sachen für Ruf, wobei du mit den Rufsachen erstmal warten solltest und dir teilweise gutes Equip aus den kleineren Inis besorgen solltest (Violette Festung aufwärts dürftest du noch einiges finden) für Hero reicht dein Equip noch lange nicht. Und allein Critimmunität reicht dafür noch nicht aus, die Heros sind teilweise schon übelst hart. Wenn ich sehe, was ich als Bärchen in hdz4 Hero bei dem einen Event mit den Drachen fresse (bei den 4er Gruppen) oder wenn ich sehe, dass ich als Bärchen Skadi wesentlich einfacher tanken kann als unser kleiner Gnomendeftank mit dem meine Freundin und ich immer zusammen durch die Heros ziehen... (Er tankt die Adds und ich dann Skadi selber) und dabei würde ich sagen, dass sein Equip besser ist als meines. 

Im übrigen brauchst du als Tank glaube keine Trefferwertung mehr sondern Waffenkunde. Bin mir da aber nur zu 99% sicher, also nagelt mich nicht drauf fest.


----------



## Borberat (30. Dezember 2008)

GANZ EINFACHE SACHE!
Du bist nicht kritimmun also kommst du in keine hero mit ner Grp die weiß was sie tut.
Das ist auch in keinster Art und weise unfair, sobald die mobs da kritten kann der Healer 
nicht mehr hinterherheilen. Du wärst mit dem Equip nichtmal auf lvl 70 Kritimmun gewesen.

Von einem Grundlegend equipten Tank erwartet man eigentlich nichts besonderes ausser das er aggro hält,
und krit immun ist, dann findest du auch immer ne grp.

Alle Items die die Attack und sowas geben müssen weg und gegen Deffgear getauscht werden, auch blaues, hauptsache du
kriegst mehr Verteidigungswertung.

Und somit ist das Topic ja schon wieder über da deine Probs hausbacken sind!


----------



## ach was solls. (30. Dezember 2008)

So ich hab mal nen Deff Krieger auf 60 gespielt, es ist - Tatsache - nicht einfach. Das das DD - Sein einfach sein soll das will ich mal überhört haben. Du kommst kaum in Raids wenn du nicht genug Hit hast .. auf 70 hatte ich gute 2k AP als Schurke aber dafür nur 106 hit. Ich hab auf Kampf umgeskillt und hab mir mühevoll das T4 Set erfarmt. 

Nur halt meinte Theorie zum Tankmangel ist folgende: Die Leute wollen nicht tanken weil sie Schaden machen wollen, sie können es nicht ab wenn jemand vor ihm im DMG Meter ist. Das sind halt die zu ehrgeizigen Leute die es nicht einmal probieren wollen zu tanken. Hätte ich die Chance mich als Tank oder DD zu entscheiden würde ich mich eindeutig für Tank entscheiden. Das macht halt spaß und ist sehr viel mühsamer aber genau das ist ja das tolle daran.


----------



## Ghuld0n (30. Dezember 2008)

@ TE: 
Wenn du Juwelenschleifen weiterhochskillst kannst du dir auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 herstellen.
In den Hallen des Blitzes (nonhero) gibt es auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also würde ich die Ini so oft wie möglich besuchen!

Ansonsten wenn du dann mal bei den Hero-Inis angelangt bist, trage unbedingt den Wappenrock des Wyrmruhpaktes (bei denen gibt es auf Respektvoll 2 gute Tank-Sachen) und gehe Burg Utgarde Hero (dort droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , da kannste dann ja auch was draufzaubern)

Wünsch dir viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Grad noch nen guten quest gefunden, wo du ne hübsche wurfwaffe bekommen kannst: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12868


----------



## irtool (30. Dezember 2008)

Schneesturm schrieb:


> Druiden müssen aber auch critimmun werden ^^ und im vergleich zu den andern bringt denen deff rating nicht viel



Druiden skillen sich ihre Crit-Immunität einfach. Die müssen sich nicht einen Gedanken darüber machen.


----------



## Resto4Life (30. Dezember 2008)

Livethief schrieb:


> als tank finde ic, ist es am schwierigsten zu leveln... es dauert enorm lange und man sammelt keine großartige erfahrung weil man ja versucht eher schaden zu machen. Einen Tank zu leveln is meiner meinung nach am einfachsten nur durch inis zu rennen.
> 
> Aber es is auch schwierig, da am tankn sehr viel hängt, gute/fähige tanks zu finden


als defftank brauch man auch nicht wesentlich länger für einen mob, da die styles mittlerweile sehr guten schaden machen. 
und wenn man in deffhaltung rumläuft bekommt man relativ wenig schaden und muss sogut wie nie pause machen. 
das ein tank schwer oder langsam zu leveln ist stimmt einfach nicht, offklamotten + schild + einhänder an und ab gehts


----------



## Domiel (30. Dezember 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Tja also ich spiel auch grade einen Tank hoch und man ist wirklich immer Schuld an Wipes. Selbst wenn mal ein Schurke oer so durch zu weit vorrennen gepullt hat schuld bin immer ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keine panik! die guten wissen wer schuld ist..


----------



## Domiel (30. Dezember 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Tja also ich spiel auch grade einen Tank hoch und man ist wirklich immer Schuld an Wipes. Selbst wenn mal ein Schurke oer so durch zu weit vorrennen gepullt hat schuld bin immer ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keine panik! die guten wissen wer schuld ist..


----------



## Fantal (30. Dezember 2008)

Also als DDler brauchst min. 10% Hit damit du nichts verfehlst. Jedenfalls verfehl ich nichts.

Und glaube als Tank brauchste Waffenkunde aber wieviel weiss ich nicht.


----------



## ThomasO (30. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man einen Tank spielen möchte, muss einem ganz klar sein, das das eigene Equip den anderen Spielern immer überlegen sein muss bzw. sollte (Schmiedekunst hilft da schon weiter).
Seid euch bewußt, das man als Tank die häufigen Defizite der restlichen Gruppenmitglieder (nicht gesockelt, nicht verzaubert, Hero Inis mit grünem Equip etc.) oder der Raidmitglieder ausgleichen muss.
Das ist nicht schön, aber um mitgenommen zu werden, muss in einen Tank-Char mehr "arbeit" (sicherlich das falschen Wort bei einem Spiel), investiert werden.

Critimmun kann man auch ohne Hero inis werden. Wie erwähnt teilweise durch Rüstungsschmieden und durch Rufbelohnungen. Die zahlreichen Dailys helfen zudem beim Gold und Rufsammeln. Das Gold beispielsweise lässt sich in Equip, Verzauberungen und Sockelsteinen aus dem AH investieren.

Und wenn man dann einen gut ausgerüsteten Tank hat, kann man es den "besserwissern, DPS Geilen usw." ein wenig heimzahlen, indem man diese dann nicht mitnimmt und selbst gewisse Standards fordert.


----------



## Caidy (30. Dezember 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> als defftank brauch man auch nicht wesentlich länger für einen mob, da die styles mittlerweile sehr guten schaden machen.
> und wenn man in deffhaltung rumläuft bekommt man relativ wenig schaden und muss sogut wie nie pause machen.
> das ein tank schwer oder langsam zu leveln ist stimmt einfach nicht, offklamotten + schild + einhänder an und ab gehts




kommt immer drauf an^^ wenn man dann single targets killt ist es doch langsamer :3
bisl pillen und dann putten^^



hab auch schon einen prot pala gesehen das einen mob nach und nach pullte und sich beschwerte das es ja sooooo langsam geht.
ich bei meiner hab einfach immer 3-6mobs gepullt ^^

die reg zeit war die gleiche


----------



## Cyress (30. Dezember 2008)

Fantal schrieb:


> Also als DDler brauchst min. 10% Hit damit du nichts verfehlst. Jedenfalls verfehl ich nichts.
> 
> Und glaube als Tank brauchste Waffenkunde aber wieviel weiss ich nicht.



Wie viel man genau braucht weiß ich auch nicht, aber Waffenkunde ist gegen Parrieren und Ausweichen. Ich persönlich weiß nicht, wann das letzte mal ein Mob bei mir ausgewichen ist oder parriert hat. =) Auf dem ganzen Lederkram ist ja genügend Waffenkunde drauf, wie das bei dem Plattedefkram aussieht weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Wenya01 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen, dafür wars zu viel und auch manchmal nicht sehr qualifiziert.

Aber Tank-mangel = Tanks werden sehr oft von oben herab bis hin zu minderwertig behandelt. Das sollte sich mal ändern, denn wäre schon mal ein grosser Schritt getan.
Heiler-Mangel = Siehe bei Tanks oben

Sehr oft sind es die DD´ler die meinen sie müssen nen Full-Epic-Tank und Heiler haben, der Rest ist ja nicht so wichtig, nur damit sie selbst sich auf doof selbst aufwerten können.
Klingt hart aber diese Erfahrung habe ich selbst schon öfter gemacht.

Zu TE:
Such dir nette Leute mit denen du spielen kannst. Dann sind auch deine Probs vorbei. Lass die anderen Schnacker schnacken, sollen sie sich irgendwann mit ihresgleich zusammen rotten und fragen: Wieso spielt eigentlich niemand mehr mit uns? Dann haben sie ihre gerechte Strafe erhalten. 

Diese Art von Menschen landet bei mir sofort in der Ignorliste und dank der doch noch existierenden netten Menschen haben wir immer viele zusammen mit denen sich gut spielen lässt.
Manche behaupten ja WOW macht keinen Spass mehr..... Uns macht es tierisch viel Freude und wir haben bei Inis Megaspass und lachen und scherzen.

Die beste Methode ist eben die ganzen Überchars die mit nem 80iger in der Wiege geboren wurden, links liegen zu lassen und sie zu isolieren.

So long viel Spass allen
Wenya


----------



## Borberat (30. Dezember 2008)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Tank spielen möchte, muss einem ganz klar sein, das das eigene Equip den anderen Spielern immer überlegen sein muss bzw. sollte (



Äh... ? Why? Das Equip muss für die ini reichen und man muss sich halt mal durchlesen bei welchen Hits du Aggrobonis geskillt hast und wo nicht,
dann werden marks gesetzt und wer aggro zieht stirbt bis er sich benimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Such dir mal einen privathealer, stimm das mit dem ab dann ist jede ini ein Kinderspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann jetzt nur von BC Zeiten reden allerdings denke ich net das es sich verbessert hat .
Hab mit der Hilfe meiner Gilde nen Krieger hochgelevelt .
Gilde hat sich dann aber aufgelöst.
In der anderen Gruppen war echt immer ich der Noob^^ kann keine Aggro halten zu schlecht equipt da fehlt noch ein ausdauerpunkt usw.
Kein wunder das es immer weniger Tanks gibt wer will denn schon Tank sein


----------



## Spartaner1990 (30. Dezember 2008)

Was ist daran schwer hab mit lvl 70ig wieder auf off geskillt hab mit 80ig alle nh abgefarmt das ich critimun war wieder umgeskillt fertig^^


----------



## neo1986 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ah jetzt haste endlich beweglichkeit auf deiner Waffe.

Ich denke es ist tank mangel weil so wenig die verantwortung übernehmen wollen und weil sie es nicht können.

Naja das wäre mein Gedanke dazu auch wenn ich nix vom Tankmangel spüre.


----------



## patrick02 (30. Dezember 2008)

Fakt ist doch das es zu wenig Tanks gibt. Gehe ich als DD in Innis und würfel auf Tank equip gibts dresche^^ so 
[/quote]


Jo, Azeroth geht echt vor die Hunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das Dual Spec-System wird es etwas lockern!


----------



## Wenya01 (30. Dezember 2008)

Wieso gehst du dann nicht als Tank in die Inis?

Siehste, weil es dir dann genauso geht wie vielen anderen tanks auch... Gratz


----------



## Maine- (30. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> ps hier mein Armorlink: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...on&n=Gohaar




wenn das dein "tank"equip is würd ich dich aber auch nich mitnehm? dachte 540 oder so muss vert sein um krittimun zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (30. Dezember 2008)

Hoffendlich kommt das niemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Shice Dual Spec, dann will ich aber gleich einen MuFu Char der jede Klasse sein kann..

Tank sein ist geil! Ich liebe es Tank zu sein, ich weiß wie ich wo wann wen pullen kann ohne Pats zu adden, ich krieg die Aggro gegen jedes Equip und nichts ist so anstrengend wie Heal oder Tank, je schlechter Equipt je spannender ist es!
Das mit der Verantwortung stimmt schon, aber mal im Ernst, ES IST EIN SPIEL! also wenn ihr die Aggro verliert und alle sterben, dann lacht einmal auch wenn euch wer dumm anzickt !
Und weiter gehts!


----------



## Deathknight3 (30. Dezember 2008)

hmm, nicht anders läuft es auch bei den dds. du wirst 80, einer sucht dds für ne hero:

Du:"Hier, ich bin dd."
Er:"Wieviel dps machst du so?"
Du:"Hmm, bin erst 80 geworden, so um die 1500." (das ist sogar noch richtig gut für einen frischen 80er. ich war letztens mit nem mage level 80 in einer gruppe der, hat nur 1k dps gemacht)
Er:"Nee, tut mir leid das ist zu wenig."


so haben es mir einige freunde mitgeteilt. ich meine man kann nicht frisch level 80 hdb hero oder hdz4 timerun gehen, aber sowas wie nexus, das sollte doch mal wohl klar gehen.


----------



## Borberat (30. Dezember 2008)

Das ist das Prob mit rnd Grps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hättest du geflüstert "Ich bin IMBA 2K dps!"
hätten die dich geinvt und niemand hätte was gesagt wenn du nur 1,5 fährst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (30. Dezember 2008)

Manchmal ist es ganz und gar nicht leicht richtig zu Antworten.
Ich versuche mal mein spärliches Wissen niederzuschreiben mit bitte um Berichtigung.

Kritimun ist man als "Tankklasse" wenn man die 5% die man von einem Mob auf selben Lvl kassiert aus der Berechnungstabelle drückt.
Sprich die Verteidigungswertung auf einen entsprechenden Wert bekommt.

Für jedes Lvl unterschied ( nach oben ) gesellen sich nochmal 0,2% zu diesem Wert dazu. 
Da nun die Mobs ( vor allem die Bosse ... "Totenkopf" ) in den 80er Inis als Lvl 83 gelten muss Die Verteidigung auf 540 gebracht werden,
erst dann sind die 5,6% erreicht.

Für Hero-Inis in denen die Mobs 80-82 sind reicht also auch ein kleinerer Wert ( weiß leider nicht welcher ).

Immer wieder habe ich gelesen das "Abhärtung" im PvE nicht bringt.
Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Auch Abhärtung senkt den Krit-Wert. Zwar nicht viel. Aber wer z.B. nen guten Ring dran hat mit Abhärtung fährt manchesmal besser
als sich nen dummen einfachen Ring zu holen mit Verteidigung. ( jaja.. ích hör schon die Schreie. Aber es steht manchesmal dort. und so ist es nunmal auch).

Alles in allem muss ich dem Firstposter recht geben. Das Tankproblem ist bekannt und es gibt leider immer mehr "faule" Spieler, die als DD nur draufhalten wollen ohne aufs Omen zu guggen und als Healer immer nur kleine Heilungen casten wollen damit sie ja keinen Mana-Pot reinschmeißen müssen.
Ohne diese Spieler würde einiges mehr gehn und die Tanks auch Chancen erhalten.
Apropos Chance..... für mich gehört es zum Gruppenspiel dazu, das auch mal was daneben geht. Nur so kann man auch wirklich was lernen.
Deshalb bin ich in einer Gilde die das eben genau so sieht. Und es ist ein gutes, faires und schönes Spielen mit meinen Gildenkollegen.

Als Tip an Tanks die schlechte Erfahrung haben: Tauscht die RND-Gruppen gegen ne nette Gilde. Da wird dafür gesorgt, das du equiped wirst.
Schon in eigenem Interesse der Gilde. ^^ Und der ein oder andere Wipe bringt dir auch nicht gleich den Gruppenleave...^^

Bis die Tage


----------



## lampik (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,alle zusammen ich gehe mal hier auf einige Aussagen ein:

1).Du möchtest heroics tanken, dann sorge dafür das jeder absolut jeder deiner ausrüstungsslots mit einem Gegenstand belegt ist der +zu Vert. hat und mindestens der stuffe 76 entspricht oder höhher ,besser so ab 78er items
   -Jezt fragen vlt. einige wie kann ich schnelst möglich jeden slot mit +def belegen, nun das ist in wotlk sehr sehr einfach, beim leveln jede quest belohnung mit deff behalten selbst wenn man alss dd levelt , die 4-5 ruf fraktionen bitten schon deff items von super qualität ab wohlwollend, auf respektvoll um so mehr
    - ok sagen wir ihr habt es geschaft jeden slot mit +vert. zu belegen möglichst blau und ab 78er itemwert. Dann solte man jezt locker zwischen 528-535 haben, ohne ein einziges mal eine hero betretn zu haben! 
    - jezt wolt ihr natürlich in die heroics rein und nun stelt sich die Grundlegende Frage des Threads, ,, ich hab zwar (sagen wir, 530) aber immer noch nicht 541 und binn nicht critiimun ,geht das den???

     Ja es geht ,den so war es auch damals bei mir ich war damals mit einem befreundetem Heil schamy unterwegs mit dem ich hardcore am embleme farmen war zwecks ausrüstung verbesserung und ich habe fast jede hero als nicht critimmun getankt,  hier muss man aber fairerweise zugeben das Heiler echt nicht schlafen darf wir sind oft gewiped wegen der nicht critimunitätet es ist schon richtig wenn der healer ein zwischen heal verpasst und man 2 mal hintereinander ein critt vom boss frisst dann ises aus, aber wir waren hartnäckig und haben es doch iwie immer gepackt.Bei mob Gruppe haben wir nie probleme gehabt da ich eh immer als unholy getankt habe mit klingenbariere im blut hate ich fast permanent 30% parieren nur halt bosse waren mehr oder weniger ein glücks spiel aber auch von der leistung des tanks und den heiler im zusammenspiel abhängig.

Fazit ,hero ohne crit immun geht wenn der tank und der heiler nicht auf den kopf gefallen sind.( nicht vergessen ich rede hier vom fast critimmun nut das i tüpfelchen fehlt sozusagen, über die werte vom te muss man echt nicht viel sagen ich würde den zwar nicht einfach kicken aber ihm das erklären und ihn bieten die gruppe zu verlassen)

2). LF dd min. xxxx dps:
     nun da die ersten Wellen der t4+ leuten schon längst 80 ist und kaum einer von den noch heros geht auser mal schnel die dayli zu machen ist ein critiimun Tank und gute dmg dealer wirklich luxus geworden.
     im prinzip finde ich das schon richtig weil wenn ich heut zu tage  doch mal bock auf paar heros habe da habe ich das recht finde ich von den dd,s auch eine gewisse leistung zu verlangen ,den wir haben uns auch den arsch aufgerissen um die momenatene Ausrüstung zu haben und da sehe ich es nicht ein warum ich iwelche grün/blaue(quest belohnungs randaplans ziehen soll. die sollen sich auch esma den wapenrock anziehen und 10 mal einen non hero machen und das mal 4(mit jedem wappenrock)
     hier zu muss man aber auch sagen kommt auf die hero an, für nexxus würde ich denke ich nicht 2k verlangen eher so ab 1400+ ist ausreichend andere anspruchsvollere heros stimmt schon um die 2k muss sein, für hdz4 timed würde ich unter 2,5k nicht mal daran denke den mit zunehmen.

    3). als lezten punckt ma kutz zu +hit:
     -kann hier nur aus meiner sicht als dk berichten andere klassen hab ich nicht als tank gespielt
     und zwar würde ich hier echt mal behaupten das hit fast unwichtig ist ich habe nie drauf geachtet.. das was mit der verbesserten ausrüstung und zeit dazu kommt recht volkommen aus. Beim krieger weiss ich nicht ist mglicherweise wichtiger da doch mehr über waffen dmg raus geht.

     -und zu dem Punkt wo einer meinte als 2mal 2H krieger 990 hit ist unmöglich kann ich nur sagen , es ist möglich aber schwer ich selbst bekamm leztens in naxx25er irgendein brust mit 100hit 100waffenkunde bla bla und solche items gibt es viele sockelt man und verzaubert man nur +hit auch beide schmuckstücke +hit schaft man den wert mur ist hier fraglich was das für ein sinn hat da man wahrscheinlich fast nicht mehr critet auf kosten vom hit.... bin aber hier kein experte

    wenn ich mein dk im off-gear spiele habe ich um die 380 weiss nicht ob das cap oder nicht cap ist verfehle aber damit so gut wie nie( das nur so zu info)


MfG


----------



## Borberat (30. Dezember 2008)

Schöner Text vom Vorredner, da fällt mir was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich spiel seit ca 4 Jahren WoW (also kurz nach Release) und früher war das ganze Zocken einfach angenehmer
(jajajaja das ist kein MIMIMI )

Und zwar aus einem einfachen Grund: ALLE waren noobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Community war besser weil man noch zwingend auf
Hilfe von anderen angewiesen war, noch viele Fragen hatte und nicht jeder seine Qs mit Mobmap gemacht hat.

Als Noob, sucht euch Noobs! Mit denen habt ihr bestimmt mehr Spaß als wenn euch ein Möchte-Gern-Pro die ganze Ini zuflamed
weil er ja der geilste ist aber trotzdem zu faul ist mal was zu erklären..

Ich hab nie Probs mit Rnd Grps, erstmal erklär ich alles beim Tanken idiotensicher und dann hab ich eine klare Regel:
OHNE STRESSER GEHTS MIR BESSER! (Verbunden mit einem Kick target Makro)
Zugegeben, meine Igno Liste ist riesig, aber meine FL noch größer und ich erkenne Stresser schon auf entfernung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desty (30. Dezember 2008)

Auf Grund der Beiträge einiger Leute in diesem Thread möchte ich gerne mal mit einer Sache auf- und jeden Zweifel ausräumen, damit sich die Gerüchteküche nicht noch verstärkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ein paar Informationen über Hit und Hitcap*

_Hit = Trefferchance in WoW ist nichts mystisches! Es ist auch kein Glaube, Kult oder Gerücht. Es ist eine präzise mathematische Rechnung.*_​* Die zwar nicht von Blizzard bekannt gegeben wird, jedoch in vielen Tests ermittelt wurde und immer wieder mit weiteren Tests geprüft wird. Was aus diesen Tests bis jetzt bekannt ist und speziell für Tanks interessant ist, folgt nun:

*Fakten über Hit*

Trefferwertung ist gegen Verfehlen von Schlägen. Es ist NICHT gegen Parieren/Ausweichen! Zu den letzteren mehr unten.

Man sollte einen Waffenskill von 400 haben mit der Waffe, mit der man kämpft (Schwert/Axt/Kolben), da dieser Skill wesentlich in die Hit-Berechnung einfließt. In den folgenden Angaben wird von dem Max-Wert 400 ausgegangen.

Mit jedem Level, die ein NPC-Gegner über einem ist, steigt die Chance mit *einer Waffe* (Einhand oder Zweihand ist egal) zu verfehlen um 3%. Somit beträgt die Chance, dass Angriffe einen ??-Boss (=Level 83-Mob) verfehlen, um 9%. Auch Styles (wie z.B. Schildschlag) haben eine Chance von 9% zu verfehlen. 

Auf Level 80 geben 32.79 Trefferwertung 1% Hit. Somit braucht man 32.79*9 = ~295 für die 9% Cap (Grenze). Jeder weitere Punkt über 295 ist Verschwendung.

Als Draenei-Krieger (oder wenn ein Draenei in der Gruppe ist) braucht man nur 263 Hit für das Hitcap, da jeder Draenei eine passive Aura von 1% für sich und die Gruppe mitbringt.

Die obskruse Zahl von 918 Trefferwertung betrifft NUR Spieler, die mit *zwei Waffen* kämpfen, wie z.B. Dual-Wield-DKs und Schurken. Denn deren normale Nahkampfangriffe (weiße Schadenszahlen) haben eine Chance von 28% bei 83er-Mobs zu verfehlen (28*32.79=918). Es macht jedoch absolut KEINEN SINN, so viel Hit anstreben zu wollen, selbst wenn es item-technisch gehen würde. Dafür müsste man auf viel zu viele andere Stats verzichten. Es reicht aus, wenn besondere Fähigkeiten nicht mehr verfehlen, z.B. Fähigkeiten beim DK oder Gifte beim Schurken (gelbe Schadenszahlen).

Edit Zusatz: Die Zauber "Verbessertes Feenfeuer" des Moonkins und "Elend" vom Shadow helfen einem Nahkämpfer nicht, da diese 3% Hit nur für Zauber geben.
*Fakten über Waffenkunde*

Gegen Ausweichen/Parieren hilft Waffenkunde. Ein 83er-Mob hat eine Chance von 6.5% auszuweichen und eine Chance von 12-15% zu parieren (genau ist dies mir und meinen Quellen nicht bekannt). Um die Chance des Ausweichens/Parierens um 1% zu verringern, braucht man 32.79 Waffenkundewertung auf Lvl 80, also in Summe 214 Wertung, damit der Mob gar nicht mehr ausweicht, und 492 Wertung, damit auch nicht mehr pariert wird (wenn man von 15% ausgeht).

Menschen brauchen durch ihren passiven Rassenbonus von 3 Waffenkunde auf Schwerter und Streitkolben weniger Waffenkundewertung, um ans Cap zu kommen, wenn sie diese Waffen nutzen. 3 Waffenkunde entsprechen 24 Wertung, womit sie 214-24=190 Wertung brauchen gegen das Ausweichen und 468 gegen Parieren.

*Was heißt das für den Krieger-Tank Alltag?*

Trefferwertung und Waffekunde sind sehr gut, um *konstant* und zuverlässig Aggro aufbauen zu können. Nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn gerade zu Beginn eines Bosskampfes eine Dodge/Parry/Miss-Folge aller Angriffe kommt und sofort ein DDler Aggro hat, trotz Antankzeit. Zu 60er T2-Zeiten, als es noch kein Hit und Expertise auf der Tankausrüstung gab, kam das öfter vor als man glaubt. Beim Design des T3-Sets hat Blizz das schon erkannt, da war dann auch erstmalig Trefferwertung drauf.

Jeder Kriegertank sollte also Hit und Waffenkunde mitnehmen, wenn es sich anbietet. Auf den T7-Teilen sind z.B. von beiden Stats ein paar Punkte dabei. Auch eine Verzauberung bietet sich an, wenn die Alternativen nicht berauschend sind (z.B. auf Armschienen). Man sollte aber nicht zwingend ans Cap wollen! Hit oder Expertise sockeln ist unnötig.
Denn im Zweifel gilt: Hat man tatsächlich einmal eine Miss/Dodge/Parry-Serie, oder einen Spott-Resist, müssen die DDler aufpassen. Nur sehr seltene und spezielle Bosskämpfe erfordern maximalen Bedrohungsaufbau/Schaden, z.B. Flickwerk, Sartharion mit 3 Drachen oder einige Heroic/Schlachtzug-Erfolge.

Daher kann man sich (und das ist auch mein Tip für den TE) als Kriegertank primär auf Verteidigungswerte und Ausdauer konzentrieren, um den Heilern das Leben zu erleichtern. Zumal man in Heroics NIEMALS Gegner der Stufe 83 hat, braucht man da weniger Treffer- und Waffenkundewertung!

*Quellen*
http://www.wowwiki.com/Combat_rating_system
http://www.wowwiki.com/Hit
http://www.wowwiki.com/Expertise_rating
http://elitistjerks.com/f74/t37714-hit_rating/p2/
http://elitistjerks.com/f81/t37807-depth_a...dps_discussion/
http://de.wowhead.com/?spells=11.333&f...s=400;maxrs=450


----------



## Cholan (30. Dezember 2008)

Ist schon schlimm, dass heute oft beim ersten Wipe die ersten Leute die Gruppe verlassen...Das ist doch echt kein Beinbruch, es soll ja auch nicht zu leicht sein (wie so oft bemängelt). Seht das mal wie ein Gegentor im Sport, kurz "Shit" sagen, aufstehen, weiter spielen, besser machen. Und nicht gleich auswechseln oder gar aus der Mannschaft werfen, oder neue Fußballschuhe etc. kaufen. Nach dem Motto: du machst einfach zu wenig Damage mit deinem Spannstoß, da muss mehr Hit drauf, farm dir Ruf bei Nike, da gibts rosa Epic-Ribery-Schuhe.
Diese dämliche "schnell-schnell-einfach-einfach"-Mentalität, die sich (seit noch gar nicht all zu langer Zeit) entwickelt hat, nervt unheimlich und kann einem ne Menge Spaß verderben (mir zumindest).


----------



## Nightwish2k (30. Dezember 2008)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Sicher werde ich irgendwann das Equip und die erfahrung besitzen, nur dann werden wir tanks mal wieder sortieren wo und wann wir mit wem mitgehen^^



-der grund warum kaum tanks nachkommen liegt eigentlich nach sehr vielen aussagen und erfahrungsberichten hier auf der hand... viele haben schlicht und einfach keine lust die normal inis durchzufarmen bis sie ihr equip haben,sie schnappen was so droppt nebenbei auf und wollen dann mit frischem lvl80 heroic gehen und epics ergattern. das dies aber meist nicht klappt interessiert keinen und die gruppen scheitern,lösen sich auf...verstehen woraus das resultiert,mag aber keiner...
-zu dem "sortieren" -> es war / ist und wird immer so bleiben, wenn der tank nicht die anforderungen mitbringt (speziell defwertung für heroics) wird ER aussortiert! die ersten erfahrungen kommen durch normal inis zusammen mit equip, später ab einer geschaffenen basis werden diese verfeinert und mit epischem ausgebaut.


----------



## Protek (30. Dezember 2008)

Tankmangel? spielst du das gleiche Spiel wie ich ?

Wenn es überhaupt nen Mangel gibt, dann höchstens Healer. 

Und natürlich war die Community früher geschlossener, die Umgangssprache freundlicher. WoW und dessen Spieler gleichen sich immer mehr.
Was das heisst? Masse statt Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bedankt euch bei Blizzard.
Irgendwie vergeht es einem wirklich - Instanzbesuche sind zu unpersönlichen Erlebenissen verkommen, wo früher nicht zu 100% der Loot im Mittelpunkt stand, sind es heute einfach die Hero Marken - Daily usw.
Geht immer um Loot, das ist klar, aber auf die Art wie man ihn sich erspielt hat sich drastisch verändert. Die momentane PvE Ingame Beschäftigung, die seit BC schon so aufgekommen ist, lässt sich bald mit der Arbeit eines China Farmers vergleichen.

So nach dem Motto - du musst dich blau equipen - sockeln, -enchanten -Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig haben für Schulter/Kopfverzauberung, um es in WoW als Tank wirklich zu was zu bringen. Wohin führt aber diese Spirale? Ganz genau, - du bekommst dein erstes Epic und nimmst die Witterung nach mehr auf. Das geht eigentlich unendlich bis das nächste Addon kommt und der ganze Spass von vorne beginnt. 

Nein, ist nicht schlimm, ich mein das tun sich ja alle WoW Spieler an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Art wie man zu diesen Epic kommt - ich spreche da mal Random Grps an, aber auch feste Gildengrps - sind so dermassen unpersönlich, schreien schon fast nach Fabrikarbeit. Du rennst von einer Hero zur nächsten, wegen möglichen Drops oder den Marken. Natürlich musst du das ziemlich häufig tun, da man sonst nie auf die Anzahl benötigter Marken kommt. 
Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen, kann jeder selber entscheiden ob er sich den Spass antut. Das ist auch richtig. Im Grunde wäre das ganze System auch nicht schlecht, aber diese unpersönliche Note, dieser Hauch von Arbeit haftet schon wie ein Fluch auf WoW. 

Jeder Depp kann tanken... wie oft hab ich den Spruch schon gehört ^^ - es ist nicht die ganze Wahrheit. Jeder Depp kann Magier spielen, Hexer, DK, Schurke, was auch immer...
Der Schlaue hat mit WoW aufgehört, oder ist Gelegenheitsspieler und tut sich das ganze wirklich nur zeitlich begrenzt an. 

Blizzard hat es wirklich geschafft, mit Wrath, erkennen zu lassen was WoW überhaupt noch für einen Wert hat. 
Es hat an Tiefe verloren, es hat gute Spieler verloren, trotz der Flut an neuen Spielern wird es nie mehr das gleiche sein. WoW hat sich massentauglich gemacht. Irgendwann ist dann aber auch ausgetankt...


----------



## Berndl (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich muss sagen das ich dein equip auf jeden fall gut genug finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn es den rnd grps nicht passt sucht dir ne Gilde die auch heros geht und begleite die als tank


----------



## Ehnoah (30. Dezember 2008)

Tankmangel? auf Garrosh gibts so viele Tanks.....


naja wer weis^^







Artarion - Garrosh Aliance


----------



## Reraiser (31. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt muss ich doch seit langen auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazugeben. Und es ist spät also mal nicht so auf die Rechtschreibung achten. Zudem hab ich mir nur die ersten 2 Seiten durchgelesen.

Also für Bosse (Raid) sollteste schon Critimun sein. Also bei Verteidigung min 540 stehen haben. Die Bosse im heroischen Modus sind ja nur Lvl 82 also reichen da auch ca 535 oder geringfügig weniger.

Abhärtung zählt sehr wohl zur Critimunität. Allerdings mit dem Nachteil dass man trotzdem noch normale Treffer einsteckt statt sie zu parieren, ihnen auszuweichen oder sie zu blocken. Der Wert der bei der Verteidiung steht (die Prozentangabe wenn du über Verteidung scrollst) muss zusammen mit dem Wert für Abhärtung (wieder mal Scrollen und Prozentangabe) zusammen für Raidbosse 5,6 Prozent oder höher bzw 5,4 Prozent oder höher für Hero ergeben.

Klar ist dass Critimunität rein durch Abhärtung für PVE nichts bringt. Aber lieber machst 5,1 % aus Verteidigung + 0,3 % aus Abhärtung als nur mit 5,25 % durch Verteidigung. 0,15 klingt zwar nicht viel aber ist es dennoch. Wenn de mal ne Crit auf den tapferen Plattenhelm bekommst dann kommt der Heiler meist sonst auch nicht zum gegenheilen. Was das Resultat daraus wäre ist wohl klar.

Um das restliche bzw schnellstmögliche aus deiner Rüstung noch rauszuholen würde mir spontan folgendes einfallen. (leider bin ich jetzt echt zu müde die namen nachzuschlagen, aber ich weiss woher se kommen kannst dann selber nachschlagen).

Für Ruf bekommst nen Umhang beim Wyrmruhpakt (oder wie der schrott auch immer heisst) ab Wohlwollend und ne bessere "Brust" ab Respektvoll. Der Juwelenschleifer deines Vertrauens (oder du skillst einfach selber weiter) kann dir dann noch nen Tankring sowie nen Halsteil herstellen die extrem viel Verteidigungswertung mitbringen. Beim Halsteil kann man streiten da nur 6 V-Wertung mehr drauf sind, dafür aber Sockelbar und wesentlich bessere Stats. Auf die Brust lässt dir dann noch +22 Verteidigungswertung zaubern. Und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe müssteste für die Schultern ab Wohlwollend bei den Söhnen Hodirs noch ne Verzauberung bekommen mit + 10 V-Wertung und + 15 Ausweichwertung.
Das Wyrmruhzeugs bringt zudem noch Waffenkundewertung sowie n bissl Trefferwertung mit.

Das müsste dann eigentlich für Heroische Inzen aufedenfall reichen. 

Was ich mich aber auch Frage: Wie soll denn bitte n Tank neben seiner V-Wertung noch das Hitcap erreichen??? Euch ist hoffentlich schon klar dass bei Tankitems im Normalfall viel V-Wertung statt massig Trefferwertung drauf ist. Mit steigendem Contend kann n Tank schon mehr Hit bekommen. Aber hier geht die Frage eher in Richtung Hero und net T9 was wohl eh erst in nem Jahr oder so mal aufm PTR vorbeischaut.

Und zum Thema das schon viel vor WotLK durchgelabert wurde von wegen Tanks. Ich sagte schon damals da wird sich nicht recht viel ändern da eh alle nur die Vollimbaextremkrassenvollgasdamagedealenden-Tanks haben wollen. Aber da gibts halt nicht recht viele die auch mal Radom mitgehen. Und das ist auch nur zugut verständlich. Wenn ich einer von den grad beschriebenen Tanks wäre dann ist es mehr als logisch dass mir Randoms völlig Latte wären. Die ID von Naxx würde ich für meinen festen Raid brauchen und die Hero Inzen wären vom Loot egal und nur für Marken zu gebrauchen. Dann in die Hero lieber mit nem VZ des Vertrauens  (sowas hat ja wohl jede Raidgilde xfach) und n paar Gildis stressfrei machen als sich von paar Möchtegerns blöd anmachen zu lassen die das Wort antanken (vorsaufen) nur vom Weggehen kennen. 

Selber geh ich auch keine Rnd. Mom sogar gar nicht weil mir die Zeit fehlt (und das wo jetzt alle Ferien, Urlaub usw. haben).

Selber würde ich dir übrigens halt den Tip geben die Ausrüstung ans V-Cap zu bringen (das geht wie beschrieben mit WotLK ganz ohne Inzen) und dann mit n paar Gildis die Hero Inzen besuchen. Der Vorteil bei der Gilde liegt im Normalfall darin dass man auch mal über Wipes lachen kann und nicht gleich beschimpft wird. Wennste keine Gilde hast dann bleibt dir immer noch die FL. Und wenn selbst das nicht geht musst halt in den sauren Apfel beissen der sich Random nennt und in der Welt rumschwirrt.

Kurz noch zu Randoms. Ich will nicht jeden als xxx hinstellen der Randoms geht. Zu 90 % sind da sicher Leute dabei mit denen man n riesen Spaß haben kann und die nicht gleich nach nem Wipe rummeckern. Aber eben die anderen 10 % möchte ich meiden. Und die FL füllt sich auch über die die schon auf der FL stehen und wo man halt auch mal so labert oder doch mal ne FL + FL von FL Hero geht.

Und jetzt ists spät. Macht aber nichts. Dann hab ich zeit zum schlafen und heut/morgen wirds noch länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gutn rutsch euch allen. Aber hoffentlich nicht in Norden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black83 (31. Dezember 2008)

tanks gibt es keine weil tanks sowie heiler extrem gruppenabhänging sind. 
ehrlich gesagt, wer hat bock sich ständig mit diesem asozialem gesocks rumzuschlagen?

da wird dreist AFK gegangen, mittendrin ausgelogt, futtern gegangen oder beleidigt.
als tank brauchst du sowas nicht, du kannst dir besseres suchen und so dreck instant quitten !
das endet wieder in stammgruppen / gilden und der rest kommt zu kurz.

als heiler das selbe. wieso sollte ich im BG irgendwelche asozialen kiddis heilen die 0 plan von teamplay haben?
tanks und heiler fängt man mit dem gedanken an in gruppe spielen zu wollen, und wenn diese nur aus asozialen besteht machts halt kein spaß mehr.


----------



## Styl4 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich weißja nich warum du von "tankmangel" sprichst aber ich hab jez als DD sowie selbst als tank (DK) nie probleme ne ini grp zu finden, mein DK war bis vor kurzem noch nie inner raid ini und is trz seid anfang an critimmun (540) und hitcap... naja ich bin reiner tank und mich juckts nich ob ich den boss mit angriffen treffe dafür hab ich meine zauber^^


----------

